# mmmm...Delivery Day.....



## Tommy10

today was supps delivery day:bounce: :bounce:

im a huge Reflex fan...got an awesome deal £56 for instant whey 4.4kg bag:thumb:

here my babies......thanks for a great deal and my free shaker New Image Supplements:thumb:..i will be using you again.


----------



## DaJauk06

Good deal there mate.. I'm using whey and creatine from relex and paid 60 quid for both... Both are just tubs

cheers


----------



## Tommy10

DaJauk06 said:


> Good deal there mate.. I'm using whey and creatine from relex and paid 60 quid for both... Both are just tubs
> 
> cheers


NEW IMAGE SUPPLEMENTS.....great deals:thumb:


----------



## wjames

so what exactly have you got there, how much did ya pay for it all?


----------



## Tommy10

wjames said:


> so what exactly have you got there, how much did ya pay for it all?


4.4kg instant whey £56

5.2kg mass £55

milk thistle £12

tri-max revolution- pre workout drink with creatine- £35

will prob last 2 months, so about 80 per month, saved around35 quid


----------



## sizar

instant whey taste like AHH crap


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> instant whey taste like AHH crap


you stink:tongue:


----------



## wjames

good saving that, how did you get the saving? phone them up or on net?


----------



## Tommy10

wjames said:


> good saving that, how did you get the saving? phone them up or on net?


on line pal www.newimagesuplements.co.uk

scroll through all the reflex range

:thumbup1:


----------



## sizar

i would look into sci mentor whey mate.. honestly the best protein i ever used .. and i have used every bloody brand apart from PHD


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> i would look into sci mentor whey mate.. honestly the best protein i ever used .. and i have used every bloody brand apart from PHD


well ive been using reflex for over a year now...tried others but its the best imo


----------



## Críostóir

Pelayo said:


> well ive been using reflex for over a year now...tried others but its the best imo


Are you on commision for that stuff yet Tom? :rockon: :thumb:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> well ive been using reflex for over a year now...and i can still see all my ribs, its the best imo


 :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> :thumb:


ribs baby:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mal

lol:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

mal my order was cancelled .. from last night .. dude said my card wasn't matching my address non sense i use that card every where else and is fine..


----------



## Críostóir

OoOoO silver bags looks mysterious...


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> mal my order was cancelled .. from last night .. dude said my card wasn't matching my address non sense i use that card every where else and is fine..


weird:confused1:  you used before?


----------



## Rossco700

Is mal messing with people's posts again........ :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Is peleyo messing with people's posts again...im gonna spank him up..... :thumb: :thumb :


steady on bro,,.... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> mal my order was cancelled .. from last night .. dude said my card wasn't matching my address non sense i use that card every where else and is fine..[/quote*]...whats all this??*
> 
> 
> 
> *whats occuring?*
> 
> *uh-huh* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> steady on bro,,.... I wanna spank him first...... join the queue babykins:lol:


 :lol:


----------



## mal

:lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

ahh you guys .. seriously i'm starting to get worried .. even rosco is been infected lol


----------



## mal




----------



## sizar

haha lol no need to know mate.. it's grown up business here lol


----------



## Tommy10




----------



## mal

Pelayo;i wish i new there secret said:


> :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> THATS 1 QUOTE I AINT CHANGING.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir




----------



## Graham Mc

sci mentor seems to be more expensive than the majority of the wheys i can find :|


----------



## mal

:lol:



Callofthewild said:


>


 :lol: :lol:snug fit


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol:snug fit


JUST MY SIZE.... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mal

*MANGINA:thumb:*


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> *MANGINA:thumb:*


Tom see wot you've started with yer damn savings :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Tom see wot you've started with yer damn savings :lol: :lol:


its MALGINA'S fault


----------



## Críostóir

Pelayo said:


> its MALGINA'S fault


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: hahaha yep he started it


----------



## sizar

Graham Mc said:


> sci mentor seems to be more expensive than the majority of the wheys i can find :|


it's £25 for 5 LB bag ..


----------



## sizar

oh god this thread is going WILD lol


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> oh god this thread is going WILD lol


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:...crazy baby:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jux

Wow, reflex slut :wub:


----------



## Tommy10

Lloyd DA said:


> Wow, reflex slut :wub:


thats me baby.... :thumb: :thumb :..want sum?... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jux

Yeah.

Currently using unflavoured whey, so if you could just jizz in my mouth i'm pretty sure it won't make me gag.... same protein content too lol


----------



## nothing2fear

Pelayo said:


> today was supps delivery day:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> im a huge Reflex fan...got an awesome deal £56 for instant whey 4.4kg bag:thumb:
> 
> here my babies......thanks for a great deal and my free shaker New Image Supplements:thumb:..i will be using you again.


Awaits FB status update :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Lloyd DA said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Currently using unflavoured whey, so if you could just jizz in my mouth i'm pretty sure it won't make me gag.... same protein content too lol


*chocmint jizz...that ok for ya??* :rockon:



nothing2fear said:


> Awaits FB status update :lol: :lol:


u must have missed it:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ..too busy makin c.rap flapjacks:whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> oh god this thread is givin me wood lol


 :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

Bump for mal


----------



## sizar

Rossco700 said:


> :whistling: :lol: :lol:


oi :ban: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> :whistling: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



sizar said:


> Bump for mal


*MAL MALGINA MALAVIKA MALKY*



sizar said:


> oi :ban: :lol:


 :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## hilly

i really rate reflex. have used for 2/3 years. have tried others but always come back.. use myprotein as well for bits and bobs


----------



## Tommy10

hilly said:


> i really rate reflex. have used for 2/3 years. have tried others but always come back.. use myprotein as well for bits and bobs


me too pal....tried other stuff but love the consistency of reflex:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *MAL MALGINA MALAVIKA MALKY*
> 
> :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :bounce: :bounce:


Where is that pesky little rascal MALGINA????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jux

Have never used reflex ... usually the price that turns me off the idea.

But since ON whey is powdered gold i need a new, consistent source.


----------



## Críostóir

We wanna see your......



mal said:


> *MALGINA:thumb:*


----------



## mal

*YOOOOOOOOOOU*

*BASTADS,*

*my avirus has been*

*uploading!!* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> *YOOOOOOOOOOU*
> 
> *BASTADS,*
> 
> *my anus has been*
> 
> *xploading!!* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> oh god this thread is going WILD *ive just ejaculated all over my breasts* lol


cool down man:thumb:


----------



## sizar

oi EASY MAL ..


----------



## mal

> ]i want peleyo ass right now......


can i watch:lol: :lol: :lol:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> *YOOOOOOOOOOU*
> 
> *BASTADS,*
> 
> *my anus has been*
> 
> *
> xploading!!*
> 
> *cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:*


Did you have curry for dinner mal :confused1:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> Yea we are doin a live show with requests from viewers on skype now come and watch :thumb:
> 
> PS its Peyalo; he's not a happy bunny when you spell it wrong


----------



## nothing2fear

Pelayo said:


> *chocmint jizz...that ok for ya??* :rockon:
> 
> *u must have missed it:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *..too busy makin c.rap flapjacks* :whistling:


You just had to mention the fla...fla... flapjacccckkksssss :crying:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> me too pal....tried other positions but love the deep penetration,dogy stile brings:thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillC

nothing2fear said:


> I've just eaten out Mal's Piss fla...fla... flapsssss :001_tt2:


Thats just wrong. :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> :thumb:


----------



## sizar

where's REFLEX's representative they need to come in and see this thread lol


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

sizar said:


> where's REFLEX's representative they need to come in and see mal's fiery red ass from that dodgy curry


x2


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I'm still waiting on my Thai bride


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I'm still waiting on my Thai bride


Is she really pretty ? if so you need to be careful :whistling: you might be in for a big surprise


----------



## mal

BillC said:


> i want some of this cok action right now. :whistling:


jesus mate, your not shy are you


----------



## Críostóir

She might have extra parts...


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> Is she really hairy..... i like the hairy ones:thumb:


 :lol: :lol::laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> Is she really pretty ? if so you need to be careful :whistling: you might be in for a big surprise


:laugh: A big surprise lmao or maybe a small one :lol:

A surprise is a surprise


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :laugh: A big surprise lmao or maybe a small one :lol:
> 
> A surprise is a surprise


whatever makes you happy :laugh:

Let us know how you get on .. that's if you make it alive :whistling:


----------



## sizar

Rossco700 said:


> :lol: :lol::laugh:


oi :ban:


----------



## Críostóir

Lousy_Bastard said:


> A surprise is a surprise


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> whatever makes you happy :laugh:
> 
> Let us know how you get on .. that's if you make it alive :whistling:


:laugh::laugh: I let you know if he sorry i mean she is good to me :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


>


PMSL :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

im thinking of changing my avi guy's,any suggestions.


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> im thinking of changing my avi guy's,any suggestions.


NEW PIC OF YOU :thumb: i'll rep you if you do


----------



## Tommy10

^^^^^^...is it safe to come out now.... :whistling: :whistling:

been on test much...??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> im thinking of changing my avi guy's,any suggestions.


Post up a piccie of your malgina :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> ^^^^^^...is it safe to come out now.... :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> been on test much...??? :lol: :lol:


[email protected]


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> im thinking of changing my avi guy's,any suggestions.


This maybe :laugh:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> NEW PIC OF YOU :thumb: i'll rep you if you do


well i was gonna dress up as a guido for a lauph,and all the macup.


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> well i was gonna dress up as a guido for a lauph,and all the macup.


lol on a serious note man .. we need a pic lol now :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> *yea..twa.ted out my nut on **it..innnni [/quote**]*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

sizar said:


> NEW NAKED PIC OF YOU :thumb: i'll rep you if you do


for your [email protected] bank ?? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> This maybe :laugh:


i like that i just saved it


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> i don't speak like that lol .. i'm not Scottish :whistling:
> 
> English please ? lol


----------



## Rossco700

I think you should pose like the guy out of silence of the lambs..... c0ck between the legs showin off your MANGINA hahahah


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> well i was gonna dress up as a guido for a lauph,and all the macup.


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> lol on a serious note man .. we need a pic lol now :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: no mus pics till the end of current cycle.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i like that i just saved it


I guessed that as you seem a bit like a dictator :tongue:


----------



## Críostóir

Rossco700 said:


> I think you should pose like the guy out of silence of the lambs..... c0ck between the legs showin off your MANGINA hahahah


I wanna see that photo NOW


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> i* speak common as muck .. i'm not polite and Scottish * :thumbup1:
> 
> *can yooo teach meeze English innit ? lol*


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> I wanna see that photo NOW


Oh my, do you like flowers as well :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> :lol: :lol: no mus pics till the end of current cycle.


better luck next time sizar.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :rockon:


we should all do it for a lauph:lol: guido gang callof the wild can

be leader with his green undies:lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> we should all do it for a lauph:lol: guido gang callof the wild can
> 
> be leader with his green undies:lol:


But i'm not sexy enough or sad enough to be a Guido


----------



## Críostóir

Deal :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> we should all do it for a lauph:lol: guido gang callof the wild can
> 
> be leader with his green undies, and his "it wasn't me pose"


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> :lol: :lol:


I always thought you were a Guido anyway


----------



## mal

wow look at meeee.:laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I always thought you were a Guido anyway ...... are you, are you????? I LOVE GUIDO'S


 :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> wow look at meeee.:laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Suits you


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> wow look at meeee.:laugh:


boooo - wat happened to mal and his malgina :whistling:


----------



## sizar

AHH guido need a tan too .. gives me some excuse to go on the sunbed


----------



## sizar

nice avy mal


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> :thumb:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: I'm stopping quoting you Ya fcuker lol :laugh:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> ive always wanted to be a Guido guy's this is awsome:thumb:


go for it mate :thumb:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> nice avy mal


is it cool?


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: I'm stopping quoting you Ya fcuker lol :laugh:


why oh why........ :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> is it cool?


Yes it's cool but your cooler on Face book :whistling:


----------



## mal

i got a bit of face bloat in my pic from all the test?

and the macup should be orange.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> go for it mate :thumb:


What the fcuk is the beef with changing my replies lmao pack it in your making me look good :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## sizar

Yeah i got hamster cheek on TEST lol


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> why oh why........ :lol: :lol:


Cos your a grade A piss taker


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> when can i be initiated into the gang guys my crack is jeled up ready........ :lol: :lol:


give me a bell:thumb:


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Cos your a grade A chick with a dick


 :whistling:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> What the fcuk is the beef with changing my replies lmao pack it in your making me look good :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: all the threads are edited,pelayo's the worst for it.

cheeky munki.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> give me a bellend over a tw4t any day:thumb:


ooooh you dirty little mangina:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> Yes it's cool but your cooler on Face book :whistling:


no im not lol:laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> :whistling:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Lmao ha ha Rosco lol nice one Sizar


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: Lmao ha ha Rosco lol nice one Sizar


Yeah Rosco used to be a girl :laugh:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> no im not lol:laugh:


Mal why you have got your facebook as private :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> Yes it's sexy but your sexier on Face book :whistling:


:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> Yeah I used to be a girl then I got my flaps fashioned into a pee pee stick :laugh:


 :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> ooooh my dirty little mangina i will punish you hard,with my long plastic weapon:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


jesus chrust! :w00t:


----------



## sizar

i got multiple attacked lol


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> Mal why you have got your facebook as private :whistling:


mate im not computer literait:lol:havent a clue.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> Yeah I used to be a girl then I got my flaps fashioned into a very very small pee pee stick


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> give me a bell:thumb:


----------



## sizar

Where's the OP ? ? REFLEX b1TCH ?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> mate im not computer literait:lol:havent a clue.


add me:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> :lol:





Pelayo said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

.........real gina on your page peyalo!


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> Where's the OP ? ? REFLEX b1TCH ?


miss me...


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> add me so we can get nice a cosie:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## razlindez

Bulkpowders.com for life cheap and nasty haha


----------



## sizar

Mal you dirty boi


----------



## Críostóir

sizar said:


> Mal you dirty boi


OMG did not see that ending coming :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:w00t:


----------



## sizar

razlindez said:


> babyBulkpowders.com for life cheap and nasty haha


:laugh:


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> OMG I wish i was there :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :w00t:


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> .........real gina on your page peyalo!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....love it... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Críostóir

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....love it... :bounce: :bounce:


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=185532&id=100000500048627

That dirty boy :whistling:


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=185532&id=100000500048627
> 
> That dirty boy :whistling:


NASTAY lol


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> Mal you dirty boi


ive met her.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> Mal you dirty boi


Fcking hell lmao but you know i still would lol


----------



## Críostóir

when did I give you permission to upload photos of me on the weekend........


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> ive met her.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


I wouldn't care if his was bigger than mine


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> when did I give you permission to upload photos of me on the weekend........


If that's you, your getting bummed :lol:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> ive met her.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


i saw that and i wondered WHOS THAT.. either way i would lol :lol:


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Fcking hell lmao but you know i still would lol


lol i know :whistling:

Can i watch :innocent:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


>


lmfao:lol: :lol: :lol: il dream about that tonight lol.


----------



## Rossco700

I think this thread's on PCP:laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> lol i know :whistling:
> 
> Can i watch :innocent:


Fcuk watching join in :tongue:


----------



## Críostóir

Lousy_Bastard said:


> If that's you, your getting bummed :lol:


It is :thumb:

But Im wearing my chastity pants now


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> I think this thread's on PCP:laugh:


I think everyone replyin is beyond PCP :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> It is :thumb:
> 
> But Im wearing my chastity pants now


I'm a locksmith :lol:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> lmfao:lol: :lol: :lol: il dream about that man tonight lol.


 :innocent: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> It is :thumb:
> 
> But Im wearing my chastity pants now


have u got them in in ur avi??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> Mal you dirty boi


mmmmmmmmmmmmm:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Pelayo said:


> have u got them in in ur avi??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I ALWAYS wear them; have them in different colours - But I've lost the key... Anyone know a locksmith to cut me free :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

This thread started out about getting supps and since Mal and Rossco got involved it turned into lady boys with chastity pants


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> have u got them in in ur avi??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL nice one


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> This thread started out about getting supps and since Mal and Rossco got involved it turned into me wanting to be a lady boy with chastity pants


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> I ALWAYS wear them; have them in different colours - But I've lost the key... pelayo cut me free :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> This thread started out about getting supps and since Mal and Rossco got involved it turned into lady boys with chastity pants


no way man im not into all that sh1t!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha Ha aaaarrggghh i knew i shouldn't have mentioned you lmao :laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Ha Ha aaaarrggghh i knew i shouldn't have mentioned you, you are the KING my man...... the KING I tell you lmao :laugh:


----------



## mal

this is me...


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Originally Posted by Callofthewild

I ALWAYS wear them; have them in different colours - But I've lost the key... pelayo cut me free

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

This thread keeps getting better


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> this is me...


took me a minute to get that pic.....

tought it was mini- golf at first.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> no way man im not into all that sh1t!


 :huh:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> this is me...


you are petit


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> I think i have ran out of PCP:laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

haha good one pal


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> this is me...


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> you are beutiful,i want you.


im hooked up at the munite:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> im hooked up at the munite:thumb:


call me wen ur free :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i've got a boyfriend at the minute:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> call me now bitch :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> call me wen ur a little more expensive :lol: :lol: :lol:


Are you implying he's a cheap date:lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:


> ME :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> Are you implying he's cheating on me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Are you implying he's a cheap date:lol: :lol:


im cheap as chips.....free in fact...... :bounce:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


>


Ha Ha nice one :laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

ffs I cant stop laughin


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :lol:


i like that,thats bling right there:thumbup1:


----------



## sizar

Rossco700 said:


> ffs I cant stop farting


 :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> ffs I cant stop eating my own jizz


 :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> ffs I cant stop laughin


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:



mal said:


> i like that,thats a huge bulge right there:thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir

who initiated this avi change now everyone has............ the ring leader malgina


----------



## mal

sizar i like being a toad lol..


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> I wanna hump Rossco but he won't let me coz he's straight:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> ffs I cant stop wanking over Lousy Bastard


----------



## mal

my guts hurt:lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> sizar i like being a tool lol..


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> sizar i like being the top bitch..


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Who wants a ride in my wheel chair.... I wont even stand up first :laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> I wanna hump Rossco but he won't let me coz his boyfriend will go mad


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:





mal said:


> sizar i like being told lol..


 :confused1:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> my fud hurts:lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: jesus i'm in tears funniest night yet:crying: lmao


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: jesus i've got c0ck juice all over my chin:crying: lmao


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: jesus i'm soaked horniest night yet:crying: lmao


----------



## mal

hi guys


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: jesus i'm in tears funniest night yet:crying: lmao


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

:laugh::laugh: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: jesus Mal's just arrived at my door with a bouquet of flowers and his c0ck in his hand:crying: lmao


Let him in........... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> Originally Posted by Lousy_Bastard
> 
> jesus i've got c0ck juice all over my chin lmao


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



mal said:


> hi guys


just spat my cffee out seein your avi

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> Originally Posted by Lousy_Bastard
> 
> jesus i'm soaked horniest night yet lmao


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> hi guys Im horny and need to be serviced


Join the queue


----------



## Críostóir

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> just cumed at seein your avi
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Stop it Im eating


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Let me stroke you sizar,i want your man juice now!!........... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> hi guys


you look ace buddy


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> Join the queue


hurry up y ankles are freezin in this alley.....


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> Stop it Im eating


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Pelayo said:


> hurry up y ankles are freezin in this alley.....


I thot you were wearin wooly tights :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Lousy_Bastard
> 
> jesus Mal's just arrived at my door with a bouquet of flowers and his c0ck in his hand lmao





Rossco700 said:


> Let him in........... :bounce: :bounce:


Yous boy's are killing me


----------



## sizar

we are not going to get in trouble if mod see this ? i'm being serious i don't wanna get banned lol


----------



## mal

think il stick with this for now guy's:thumb:


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> I I am wearin wooly G string :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Mal looking good


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Yous boy's is killing my a.ssssss, but i still love it:bounce:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Yous boy's are turning me on


 :thumb:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> we are not going to get in trouble if mod see this ? i'm being serious i don't wanna get banned lol


its all good cleanish fun,and its after 9 o'clock.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> think il stick this in my aSS guy's:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> its all good cleanish fun,and i'm after a 9" clock.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> its all good cleanish fun,and its after *9 o'c.ock*


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Mal looking good


google guido images,fvck you'l p1ss yourself dude.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Lousy_Bastard
> 
> You boy's are killing poor Pelayo's ass but he still love's it





Pelayo said:


> Your damn right i do mmmm


 :lol:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> its all good Dirty fun,andI am after a 9 inch c0ck


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Lousy_Bastard
> 
> Yous boy's are turning Rossco on





Rossco700 said:


> Yes but i'm into that sort of thing:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :lol:





sizar said:


> you rang?


----------



## Críostóir

*Hi Mal *


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> *Hi Mal *


mal:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> *Hi Mal *


looking ace what is he on dbol ? what's his diet like ?


----------



## Críostóir

How much protein does he have a day, is he on whole meals or meal replacement.......


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> How much protein does he have a day, is he on whole meals or meal replacement.......


Just plenty of chicken


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Just plenty of muff diving


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Just plenty of hairy plums...... just like Moi:whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

:lol:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Just plenty of chicken


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> Just plenty of hairy plums...... that's where i get my protein from and it's bloody lovely


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> mal:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


i did look something like that once,you cvnts:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> How much protein does he have a day, is he on whole meals or meal replacement.......


got ya pct lined up,then your gtg:thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> got ya c0ck out,then your gtg:thumb:


What you mean :confused1:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> got ya pct lined up,then your gtg if not PCT police will bum you nicely :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> He's got a dingle berry pct lined up, :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> mal
> 
> got ya c0ck out,then your gtg





Callofthewild said:


> When you calling round??? :confused1:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> got ya pct lined up,stops ya gettin b1tch t1ts like me:thumb:


----------



## mal

look on the testosterone thread


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> got ya pct lined up,stops ya gettin saggy b1tch t1ts like me


----------



## Rossco700

hahahaha


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:


> where's pelayo i miss you sexy ribs :tongue:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> look on the testosterone thread


post the link


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> hahahaha stop fingering my bum


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> post the link


how:confused1: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Lousy_Bastard
> 
> where's pelayo Sizar misses your sexy ribs





sizar said:


> Too right i do


 :lol: :lol::laugh::laugh:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> Can i join in ?


----------



## mal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/94511-testosterone-boys-really-virgin-channel-267-a.html :lol:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> how:confused1: :lol:


right click on your address copy it and paste it in here man


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Rossco700
> 
> hahahaha stop fingering my bum it's only Mal that's allowed to do that





mal said:


> Yes and you better remember that darling


 :thumb: Go you two lol


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :lol: :lol::laugh::laugh:





sizar said:


> right click on your address copy it and paste it in here man


done it,back a couple of posts:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> I'm sick of bein Rossco's fcuk toy...... who wants me, start the bidding low though as there might not be much interest


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> done it,back a couple of posts:thumb:


can i watch that on freeview or just sky i'm cheap no sky here lol spend all my money on roid


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> im here man, and ready


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> I'm sick of bein Mal's fcuk toy...... who wants me, start the bidding at fcuk all though as there will be no interest


lmao


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Right fellas of to my cart have to get up early, best night i have had on here since i joined really peed myself laughing at all your crafty edit jobs very funny, now don't be editing this as it's a normal message lol


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> can i watch that on freeview or just sky i'm cheap no sky here lol spend all my money on roid


x2:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

night guys:lol:


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Right fellas of to my cart have to get up early, best night i have had on here since i joined really peed myself laughing at all your crafty edit jobs very funny, now don't be editing this as it's a normal message lol


i was going to but ok good night mate i might head to bed my self :laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> i was going to but ok good night mate i might head to bed my self :laugh:


lol good luck take it easy. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Leave my lousy bastard alone when he got into bed last night he was in tears so i had to see what you guys said lol :lol: :thumb: :2guns:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

~cat~ said:


> Leave my lousy bastard alone when he got into bed last night he was in tears so i had to see what you guys said lol :lol: :thumb: :2guns:


Darling that's nice of you to stick up for me, but now they will make even more fun of me :lol:


----------



## Guest

That's ok my sexylicious love I'll keep sticking up for you lol:tongue:  :wink: :rolleye: :tt2:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

~cat~ said:


> That's ok my sexylicious love I'll keep sticking up for you lol:tongue:  :wink: :rolleye: :tt2:


 :rockon:


----------



## Guest

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :rockon:


xxxxxxxx :tt2:


----------



## Guest

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I think everyone replyin is beyond PCP :lol:


Lmfao you guys are hilarious :tongue: :thumb: was reading all the replies


----------



## Guest

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I'm a locksmith :lol:


You can unlock me anytime lol :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

~cat~ said:


> You can unlock me anytime lol :lol:


I don't need to unlock you, your always wide open :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I don't need to unlock you, your always wide open :laugh:


You cheeky fcuker :lol: mg: :blush:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

~cat~ said:


> You cheeky fcuker :lol: mg: :blush:


 :blush: my arse :laugh:


----------



## sizar

~cat~ said:


> Lmfao you guys aresexy :tongue: :thumb: was licking my lips


 :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> :whistling:


LMFAO She'll enjoy reading this lol :lol:


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:



> LMFAO She'll enjoy sucking this lol :lol:


WAT!! :rockon:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> WAT!! :rockon:


Aye this as in mine lol :laugh:


----------



## Guest

sizar said:


> yeah that ~cat~ is sweet!! mmm:whistling:


Course I am Lousy_Bastard loves how sweet I am lmfao you guys are bad  :nono:


----------



## Guest

Lousy_Bastard said:


> LMFAO She'll enjoy reading this lol :lol:


I thought you were supposed to be sticking up for me no wonder they call you Lousy lol  xxx :rockon:


----------



## Tommy10

~cat~ said:


> That's ok my sexylicious *BOYFRIEND*, I'll keep sticking *IT* up you lol:tongue:  :wink: :rolleye: :tt2:


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Críostóir

Pelayo said:


> I have to comb my pubes with this lotion from the docs cause I got crabs; wouldn't mind but it smells like bleach. At least I'll be clean after


Very clean indeed


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> LMFAO She'll enjoy giving *me head* lol :lol:


word up:thumb:


----------



## sizar

callofthewild loving the avy . you look yummy


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> God i have never seenlength or girth like that before- is it a scottish thing??? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## mal

~cat~ said:


> I thought you were supposed to be sticking up for me no wonder they call you Lousy lol  xxx :rockon:


hello


----------



## Críostóir

sizar said:


> callofthewild loving the avy . you look yummy - Im hungry for you


Please dont eat me sir


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> legs up, open and wide :thumb:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> callofthewild loving the avy . you look yummy


yo sizar,whats with the cottage cheez man,like carbs on that thread.


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> legs up, open and wide .


 Not time for his smear test again..


----------



## mal

whos that cat?


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> whos that cat?


If he wants to join he has to take part in the initiation ceremony... Mangina photo :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

ize been gettin my ass repped raw today:laugh:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> If he wants to join he has to take part in the initiation ceremony... Mangina photo :lol: :lol: :lol:


thats what im thinking ,right there bro..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> ize been gettin my ass repped raw today:laugh:


thats cause its wide- innit

:lol:


----------



## mal

*YA FEEL'S ME*

*MALGINA:rockon:* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> Please eat me sir


----------



## Críostóir

too rite post it up cat


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> thats cause its wide- innit
> 
> :lol:


IS WELL WIDE INIT... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> *YA FEEL'S ME*
> 
> *MALGINA:rockon:* :lol: *:lol:*


that is honestly the funniest avi ive seen in years:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

who's a$$ got bleached today ? lol


----------



## Críostóir

I found guido on fbook; he is even more tangooed there!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Guidos/180781732567?ref=ts


----------



## mal

I SUBSCRIBED THIS BITCH ASS THREAD TODAY:thumb:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> that is honestly the funniest avi ive seen in years:lol: :lol: :lol:


THATS ME DONT LAUPH:lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> I sucked THIS BITCH's ASS TODAY:thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## mal

i took some progress pic's today in the gym well fvkin hench,not like the pussy bb on here.


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> i took some progress pic's today in the gym well fvkin hench,not like the pussy bb on here.


COME ON POST IT UP .. you might be bigger than juicerwales lol :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> who's a$$ got bleached today ? lol


*mines...ouch...needs a kiss or 2...* :whistling:



Callofthewild said:


> I found guido on fbook; he is even more tangooed there!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Guidos/180781732567?ref=ts


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



mal said:


> I SUBSCRIBED THIS BITCH ASS THREAD TODAY:thumb:[/quote*]....innnit*
> 
> *sorry..i know u lose muscle control when laughin...*
> 
> *SQURTER*


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> I found guido on fbook; he is even more tangooed there!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Guidos/180781732567?ref=ts


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

jeesus h crust im joining that :laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol: have som fun on there:thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

standin at 5ft9 Im sure most ppl are bigger than him


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> standin at 5ft9, sizars only 5'5 , sideways


----------



## sizar

oi :ban:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> oi :ban:


DID I MISS AN INCH?

AGAIN

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

here i am

View attachment 38884


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

oh sh1t you lost a lot of weight mal; may a boob job and tummy tuk


----------



## mal

yo biatches,whats been goin down today then? i been hitting the

iron hard man,spankin them 50's,mee delts are like fvkin

cannon balls,god know wot um gonna look like in three months.

got sum sunbathin in as well,so im gtg


----------



## sizar

god mal .. lol didn't expect that


----------



## mal

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

nice pecs mal - are you wearin bronzer in that photo?


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> nice pecs mal - are you wearin a sports bra in that photo?


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> nice pecs mal - are you wearin bronzer in that photo?


ye baby ,i think im lookin pale in that one?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> ye baby ,i think im lookin pale in that one?


colour of a bad s.hite mer like.....


----------



## Críostóir

ha your obsession with mal is worryin me Tom - your status on here and on facebook .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> ha your obsession with mal is making me all wet Tom - your status on here and on facebook .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> i think your an angel mal.....


----------



## Críostóir




----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> ha your obsession with mal is worryin me Tom - your status on here and on facebook .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


jealous much


----------



## Críostóir

i need someone to be all over me :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> i need someone to shoot cum all over me :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

guido love baby:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> i need someone to be all over me :lol: :lol:


*...just say the word....im a tart:thumb:*



mal said:


> guido love baby:lol: :lol: :lol:


*mal love baby:thumb:*


----------



## Críostóir

I think we need to organise a guido photoshoot


----------



## mal

wheres that rossco fella? and lb


----------



## sizar

lousy got caught out by his GF ( CAT)


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> I think we need to organise a guido photoshoot


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



mal said:


> *wheres that rossco fella? and* lb


hang on....* pelayo pulls roscos head from under the quilt*

...hes here.....but he cant talk with his throat full:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> lousy got caught out by his BF ( JUICER WALES)


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> hang on....* pelayo pulls roscos head from under the quilt*
> 
> ...hes here.....but he cant talk with his throat full:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> *hang on....* pelayo pulls roscos head from under the quilt**
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> ...hes here.....but he cant talk with his throat *full:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


CLASSIC lollllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## mal

he loves it:laugh:im hitting the beach tomoz cant wait!


----------



## mal

:lol: :lol: :lol: lol il get me malkini on tomorrow,lookin well class on the

beach :thumbup1: get some coconut oil on me face,burn it up.:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> CLASSIC lollllllllllllllllllllll


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:..god im good..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:..god im good.for it.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## mal

*JESUS!!* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> *JESUS!!* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


 :devil2: :double ****: :tt2: :tt2: :sneaky2: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## sizar

*jesus *


----------



## mal

ITS CONFUSING LOL:lol: :lol: :lol::lol:FEEL FREE TO DRULL OVER MY PICS GUYS.


----------



## Críostóir

dont use the Lords name in vein


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> whos that cat?


She's my woman Mal i told her about the thread last night and how everyone was taking the **** out of me and we were having a great laugh, so she came on to read.

I got her to join a month or so ago but she never posted so i told her to post.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

my boyfriend juicer oh your funny Mal cheeky fcuker:laugh:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> She's my woman Mal i told her about the thread last night and how everyone was taking the **** out of me and we were having a great laugh, so she came on to read.
> 
> I got her to join a month or so ago but she never posted so i told her to post.


 :lol: :lol:cool man say hi for me. :thumb: my broadband is playin up

like a mova foka tonight lol:cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> my boyfriends Mal, sizar and pelayo awesome fcukers:laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> :lol: :lol:cool man say hi for me. :thumb: my broadband is playin up
> 
> like a mova foka tonight lol:cursing:


Try paying the bill Mal it normally helps things :laugh:


----------



## sizar

woop woop


----------



## sizar

i'm watching TV .. some funny shyte on


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Try paying the bill Mal it normally helps things :laugh:


its the fvkin anti virus,keeps upgrading every couple of hours ,

its sh1t:lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Lousy_Bastard
> 
> Mal, sizar and pelayo are awesome c0ckscukers





Pelayo said:


> And i for one am proud


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> i'm watching porn .. man on man action


cool:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> its the fvkin anti virus,keeps deleting my golden oldies shemale porn every couple of hours ,
> 
> its sh1t:lol:


Wow sorry to here that buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar

i'm watching pelayo on top of lousey .. SCARY lol


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> is it from my show 7 years ago- back stage butt buds at nabba...i knew ishouldhave deleted that:whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> cool:thumb:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> i'm watching pelayo on top of lousey .. SCARY lol


Sizar your still watching :laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

Im eating egg fried rice whilst writing my essay ZzZzZz


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> i'm watching pelayo on top of lousey .. SCARY lol


i dont do sex and machinery.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> i'm watching pelayo on top of lousey .. SCARY lol


wow that guy can take som length lol


----------



## sizar

Rice at this time mate.. i'm going to get some cottage cheese n peanut butter


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Sizar your still watching :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> i dont do sex and machinery.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


What do you mean machinery ya cheeky fcuker :w00t:


----------



## Críostóir

sizar said:


> Rice at this time mate.. i'm going to get some cottage cheese n peanut butter


Yea Im still wantin to bulk - Im only 14stone at 6ft2 wanna pak on another stone for summer - but not get too fat.

Im gettin confused between Peyalo and Mal - someone switch avi


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> Im eating 4 coks at the same time,so much juice,its heaven


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> is it normal to be incontinent at my age?


In a word NO


----------



## mal

i might buy a training journal tomorrow,so i can remind myself what

day i need to go to the gym,handy stuff like that:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> What do you mean machinery ya cheeky fcuker :w00t:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.....UR AVI?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i might buy a training journal tomorrow,so i can remind myself what
> 
> day i need to go to the gym,handy stuff like that:lol: :lol:


I'd just go mental with grace Mal


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i might buy a training journal tomorrow,so i can WRITE DOWN THE GUY FROM TREADMILL 2'S NUMBER:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.....UR AVI?


Yes but there is a man on to of the machine and i'm that man :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Yes but there is a man on to of the machine and i'm that man :laugh:


where d'ya want me.... :thumb: .....has it en oiled recently:whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> where d'ya want me.... :thumb: .....has it en oiled recently:whistling:


I want you to wear tons of fake tan spike your hair and full yourself with synthol and generally act the dcik so i have have pleasure in making fun of you :lol:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> where d'ya want me.... :thumb: .....has it en oiled recently:whistling:


U guys are messed up lol :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> U guys are messed up lol :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


He started it he's not going out gay me :laugh:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> U guys are messed up lol :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


there is a conection,i feel it.:laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> there is a gay conection,i feel it up my back side .:laugh:


Wow you lads aren't shy


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> there is a conection,i feel it.:laugh:


Yes like 2 positive ions :thumb:


----------



## sizar

mal don't mention the connection  no one else knows lol


----------



## WRT

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Yes like 2 positive ions :thumb:


You are incorrect squire. Positive does not attract positive. Just like 2 spam javelins thrusting together, it doesn't work.


----------



## mal

fvk im stavin!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

WRT said:


> You are incorrect squire. Positive does not attract positive. Just like 2 spam javelins thrusting together, it doesn't work.


I stand corrected, old mith i suppose :beer:


----------



## WRT

sizar said:


> mal don't mention the connection  no one else knows lol


Mal blue waffle


----------



## Críostóir

Ha, this thread is getting popular


----------



## sizar

WRT said:


> Mal blue waffle gimme a kiss baby need those lips :tongue:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Yes like 2 positive ions :thumb:


i thought you were wrong:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

WRT said:


> You are incorrect squire. Positive does not attract positive. Just like 2 spam javelins thrusting together, it doesn't work.


I just realise i know 2 positives don't attract that was my point we are not cose together cos we are not humping so we are as far as part lol that' what i meant i'm a bit drunk that's why i didn't catch on first :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> fvk im stavin!


I made extra egg fried rice

... table for 3


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i thought you were wrong:lol: :lol: :lol:


you always think i'm wrong what's knew


----------



## mal

WRT said:


> Mal i want your size,and length:thumb:


get in the love queue man:thumb:


----------



## WRT

mal said:


> get in the love queue man:thumb:


I think another pic of my size and length is due in the AL, took a few earlier when bored:lol:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> I made extra egg fried rice
> 
> ... table for 3


cheers man that looks lush:beer:


----------



## Críostóir

WRT said:


> I think another pic of my size and length is due in the AL, took a few earlier when bored:lol:


No mangina photos tho


----------



## mal

WRT said:


> I think another pic of my size and length is due in the AL, took a few earlier when bored:lol:


i cant go in there! il just imagine you with those 15 inch guns:lol:


----------



## sizar

WRT said:


> I think another pic of my A$$ and balls is due in the AL, took a few earlier when bored:lol:


----------



## WRT

mal said:


> i cant go in there! il just imagine you with those 15 inch guns


Almost 18" and natty:thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

WRT said:


> Almost 18" and natty:thumb:


damn quit showin of Mine are a measly 14" long way to go


----------



## mal

WRT said:


> I think another pic of *my little 1 inch winky* is due in the AL, took a few earlier when bored:lol:


 :thumb :go for it girl:lol:


----------



## mal

wrt ,you need a cool avi to join this retarded thread:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Pelayo said:


> :thumb: :thumb :


Lmfao nice one :lol:  :blink: :devil2:


----------



## Guest

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I just realise i know 2 positives don't attract that was my point we are not cose together cos we are not humping so we are as far as part lol that' what i meant i'm a bit drunk that's why i didn't catch on first :lol:


Humping? how many damn guys you humping? lmfao  :cursing: :tongue:


----------



## Críostóir

anyone catch the sun today - was playing BB with m8s and not a nice shade of brown/red :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

down the beach today with my son,happy days mate first tan sesh

of the year! NO SUN CREAM


----------



## Críostóir

Amen brother - the sun is back. haha are you tomato red..


----------



## mal

ya feels me pmfl:lol: :lol: il catch you guys later!


----------



## Tommy10

...wheres my guidos 2nite....doin ur tan????


----------



## Críostóir

I got plenty tanned today...


----------



## mal

yo bro wuz up


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> ...wheres my guidos 2nite....doin ur tan????


ya feels me?


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> I got my a.rse plenty tanned today...


  



mal said:


> ya feels me?


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> you want to feel me?


pelayo does :thumb:


----------



## mal

i been down the gower today gettin some tan init:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> pelayo does sizar in 3D :thumb:


...INNIT THOUGH.. :thumb: :lol: :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> i been down the gower today gettin some tan init:thumb:


show us your tomato face


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> ...INNIT THOUGH.. :thumb: :lol: :bounce: :rockon:


i want a copy and those big glasses to watch it:beer:


----------



## Críostóir

Ill sell that as your new avi... to the highest bidder!! Im in need of some lip gloss :lol:


----------



## sizar

oh yeah some serious Q .. i'm thinking of using some MT2 .. anyone used this stuff ? i need some tan baddly lol


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> show us your tomato face



View attachment 38935


----------



## Críostóir

eau naturelle baby the sun today turned me a bit tanned and red :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> View attachment 38935


damn :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i want a copy and those big glasses to watch it:beer:


*fed - ex* :thumb:



Callofthewild said:


> Ill sell that as your new avi... to the highest bidder!! Im in need of some lip gloss :lol:


*and hair gel...sparkly vests:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*



sizar said:


> oh yeah some serious Q .. i'm thinking of using some MT2 .. anyone used this stuff ? i need some tan baddly lol


*but yooo izzz black innnit though??.....u look taned naturally??*


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> oh yeah some serious Q .. i'm thinking of using some MT2 .. anyone used this stuff ? i need some tan baddly lol


havnt used it,makes you go orange lol.gives you a boost downstairs

as well,so ive read:laugh:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> eau naturelle baby the sun today turned me a bit tanned and red :lol: :lol:


test and dbol turning my face red :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

LOL yes i was scared when my face went red .. .. it was about time for the test to kick in .. it was scary lol


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> damn :thumbup1:


i think its the same guy in your avi:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> ive used it,made me go orange lol.gave me a boost downstairs...cause boy did i need it:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## sizar

pelayo i'm not black .. my skin goes dark kinda easy but i just can't be botherd with too uch tan session i'll get some n test it out


----------



## Críostóir

the computer wont let me rep u guys - i hav to spread some love around elsewhere.... Ill be back


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> LOL yes i was scared when my face went red .. .. it was about time for the test to kick in .. it was scary lol


im upping the aromasin lol


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> pelayo i'm not black .. my skin goes dark kinda easy but i just can't be botherd with too uch tan session i'll get some n test it out


told ya..get a spray tan...£20...lasts 5 days:thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> i think its the same guy in your avi:lol:


No; its me :cool2:


----------



## mal

im drippin lol,test is slowly kikin in innit,god its good


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> told ya..get a spray tan...£20...lasts 5 days:thumb:


 link ?


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> im drippin lol,test is slowly kikin in innit,god its good


Yes mate i get woods for no reason lol fook sake lol :laugh:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> the computer wont let me rep u guys - i hav to spread some love around elsewhere.... Ill be back


lifes a bitch,i got same prob..


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> Yes mate i get woods for no reason lol fook sake lol :laugh:


get in the sun tomorrow man,hot as fook you'l go dark quick i bet!


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> link ?


fake bake...look it up pal......ive had a spray tan in my avi.....im blue/ white normally....no smell...sleep in it and rinse the next morning...looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> Yes mate i get woods for no reason lol fook sake lol :laugh:


i was gettin wood in the gym:scared:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i was gettin wood in the gym:scared:


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> i was gettin wood in the gym:scared:


Dirty boy; you need more sex or [email protected] it out of yourself


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> Dirty boy; you need more sex or [email protected] it out of yourself


:lol:the thought crossed my mind,in the showers like,ju get me bro,the

cok does rule my head.


----------



## sizar

mal u got chicks at ur gym ?


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> mal u got chicks at ur gym ?


jersey chicks..snookie.....innnit:lol:


----------



## sizar

What the hell peylayoo

stole my AVI


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> mal u got chicks at ur gym ?


mate i was chekin me delts in the mirror lol,yes there were

chiks there too:whistling:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> What the hell peylayoo
> 
> youstole my malgina


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> mal u got *fat *chicks at ur gym ?


ye man,but i like size10 or under,not into that flab minge sh1t:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> ye man,but i like size10 or under,not into that flab minge sh1t:lol:


ribs.. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> ribs.. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


a whole rack baby with sauce on the side. :rockon:


----------



## sizar

size 10 is max .. unless she's like have some godly eyes or something i'm a sucker for nice eyes lol


----------



## Críostóir

Im quite lucky at my student gym never seen a fattie there


----------



## sizar

at my gym no female .. full stop lol


----------



## mal

thin birds are nice  nice bum that sticks right out mmmmmmmm


----------



## Críostóir

especially when squatting; yum


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> size 10 is max .. unless she's like have some godly eyes or something i'm a sucker for nice eyes lol


----------



## Críostóir

rarrrrrr dont look its Medusa - you'll be turned to stone


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> at my gym no female .. full stop lol


tbh my gym is empty when i go,might get one or 2 in there,and

the cleaner lol,i dont mind it really.


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> especially when squatting; yum


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: thats when it happened pml


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> rarrrrrr dont look its *Medusa *- you'll be turned to stone


*megina* actualy... :lol:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> his eyes make me cum.. full stop lol


 :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> :thumb:


their my secret weapon


----------



## Tommy10

well fellowguidos.....im aff tae ma bed.....hope my tan dont rub on to my white silck sheets.....niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite.....innnit:thumb:


----------



## mal

*pelagina'ss:thumb:*


----------



## Críostóir

au revoir mon ami


----------



## mal

good night ,ya get me!


----------



## sizar

pelayoo sorry i forgot tot mention i'm a sucker for DARK eyes lol


----------



## mal

bon a notte


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> pelayoo sorry i forgot tot mention i'm a sucker for DARK eyes lol


they look green in that pic:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> bon a notte


Let me correct you:

Buono note ciao bellissima multo gratzie :tongue:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> pelayoo sorry i forgot tot mention i'm a sucker for DARK eyes lol


...now ya tell me....* takes out contacts that took 3 f.uckin daysto put in*


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> Let me correct you:
> 
> buona notte, bella ragazza, arrivederci, grazie, get tae f.uck :tongue:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> Let me correct you:
> 
> buona notte, multo, gratzie :tongue:


thats it lol buona serra!


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> they look green in that pic:lol:


Can't help it mal ..


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> ...now ya tell me....* takes out contacts that took 3 f.uckin daysto put in*


Sorry darling :laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

sh1t I just remember I made myself a shake 1/2 hour ago


----------



## mal

you gonna get that "jab a tan" then?


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> sh1t I just remember I made myself a shake 1/2 hour ago


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> you gonna get that "jab a tan" then?


Yeah just need to find out doseage and how many times to jab it .. n mixing


----------



## Tommy10

MORNING GUIDOS


----------



## mal

sun lotion,ya get's me bro:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> sun lotion,ya get's me bro:lol:


feelin it....innit:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

new image are an extreemly good company to deal with


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> sun lotion,ya get's me bro:lol:


not as much sun today ya feels me


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> not as much sun today ya feels me


The sun is cracking the stones over here, that's why i'm inside hiding:cool:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> The sun is *cracking* the stones over here, that's why i'm inside hiding:cool:


talkin of cracks.... :lol: :lol: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

Galtonator said:


> new image are an extreemly good company to deal with


 :thumb: ....yep....im gonna keep usin them...got sum great deals on all the brands i like


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> talkin of cracks.... :lol: :lol: :whistling: :whistling:


Yes i think you might have cracked your head cos your a wee bit mad :wacko:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Yes i think you might have cracked your head cos your a wee bit mad :wacko:


oh yea baby...box of frogs me....  :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## sizar

lousy put your ASS Away pelayoo getting happy


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> lousy put your ASS Away pelayoo getting happy


not hairy enough


----------



## Críostóir

Lousy - pls change avi; my eyes are burning


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> not as much sun today ya feels me


i feels ya bro ,sun no show! :cool2:


----------



## mal

where did that come from:lol::lol:craks me up!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> where did that come from:lol::lol:craks me up!


boiling in scotland


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> boiling in scotland


lucky lad,still managed to get some sun on my delts baby,but

not as nice as yest!i love the sun. :thumb:


----------



## sizar

go to pelayoo's house ..his got alot of tanning stuff .. he be more than happy to rub them all over ya .. :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> lucky lad,still managed to get some sun on my delts baby,but
> 
> not as nice as yest!i love the sun. :thumb:


i had spf20 on.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> i had spf20 on.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


thats criminal:lol: :lol: i rub baby oil in my face,then 2 layers of

coco butter spf -20:laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

I use cooking oil - fries me skin up  :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> go to pelayoo's house ..his got alot of tanning stuff .. he be more than happy to rub them all over ya .. :lol:


*shake it to fake it baby...* :thumb:



mal said:


> thats criminal:lol: :lol: i rub baby oil in my face,then 2 layers of
> 
> coco butter spf -20:laugh:


ur hardcore... :lol:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> I use cooking oil - fries me skin up :lol:


likes ya stile bro,gonna evoo mu face up tomoz,ya feel's me:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> likes ya stile bro,gonna evoo mu face up tomoz,ya feel's me:lol: :lol:


are you talking like that round the house now malky:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

you better believe it


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> go to pelayoo's house ..his got alot of tanning stuff .. he be more than happy to rub them all over ya .. :lol:


get's me lookin all buff and shiny like with them rubber gloves innit,

ya get me:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> get's me lookin all buff and shiny like with them rubber gloves innit,
> 
> ya get me:laugh:


stop picking on me you lot......i need a hug today


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> are you talking like that round the house now malky:lol:


gettin into character for my evening sesh baby:lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> stop picking on me you lot......i needed a long cok today


woz up bro?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> gettin into character for my evening sesh baby:lol:


innnnnnit though... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> woz up bro?


its days like this....sunshine...outdoors....that u realise how single you are

:whistling:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> its days like this....sunshine...outdoors....that u realise how single you are
> 
> :whistling:


you single coz ya wanna be single bro! easy to hook up with bird

if ya want one,ya get meinnit though:lol:go clubin with them

cool trainers!


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> you better believe it


lol,visited the thread.:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> you single coz ya wanna be single bro! easy to hook up with bird
> 
> if ya want one,ya get meinnit though:lol:go clubin with them
> 
> cool trainers!


i feels ya..


----------



## sizar

Yep Yep i'm back i was watching TV ..


----------



## sizar

you don't need to be single to hook up with birds .. every bird has a new trick to discover  live and learn


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> you don't need to be single to hook up with birds .. every bird has a new trick to discover  live and learn


i want to meet Ms Ping- Pong... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

oh Yeah babyyy i'll get her to pop some ice in my shakeee yummy  = tuna shake lol


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> Yep Yep i'm back i was watching TV ..


WHATS ON THE BOX MAN!


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> WHATS ON THE BOX MAN!


some rubbish about gangster wives .. all these girls chasing bad guys for money. . just relaised why no one chase me .. i ain't got money lol :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> WHATS ON THE BOX MAN!


Jersey Shore of course :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

GUYS I WEIGHED THIS MORN ,15.4 THAT AN 11 POUND INCREASE

IN 14 DAYS,THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT! DONT KNOW WHETHER

TO,SAY FVCK IT AND HEAD UP TO 17+ OR SACK BB OFF AND STARVE

MYSELF AND GET LEAN. :confused1:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> some rubbish about gangster wives .. all these girls chasing bad guys for money. . just relaised why no one chase me .. i ain't got money lol :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:not that bro ,you gots no tan innit!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> GUYS I WEIGHED THIS MORN ,15.4 THAT AN 11 POUND INCREASE
> 
> IN 14 DAYS,THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT! DONT KNOW WHETHER
> 
> TO,SAY FVCK IT AND HEAD UP TO 17+ OR SACK BB OFF AND STARVE
> 
> MYSELF AND GET LEAN. :confused1:


15'4 same as me:thumb:....im headin for 16...i say lean no ater what i do, used to fight it but learnd to go with it...


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> GUYS I WEIGHED THIS MORN ,15.4 THAT AN 11 POUND INCREASE
> 
> IN 14 DAYS,THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT! DONT KNOW WHETHER
> 
> TO,SAY FVCK IT AND HEAD UP TO 17+ OR SACK BB OFF AND STARVE
> 
> MYSELF AND GET LEAN. :confused1:


Impressive mal; but you on cycle atm so all water!! go up to 17stone thats my goal. How tall are you?


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> GUYS I WEIGHED THIS MORN ,15.4 THAT AN 11 POUND INCREASE
> 
> IN 14 DAYS,THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT! DONT KNOW WHETHER
> 
> TO,SAY FVCK IT AND HEAD UP TO 17+ OR SACK BB OFF AND STARVE
> 
> MYSELF AND GET LEAN. :confused1:


lol if u try and get lean now you be siting at 14 or lower ? why not max out then think about cutting later .. das what i'm thinking my self .. i don't wanna be lean and skinny again if i'm going thru missery of dieting and cardio might as well be worth it


----------



## LiveBigDieYoung

gotta love delivery day! my favourite day of the month.


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> Impressive mal; but you on cycle atm so all water!! go up to 17stone thats my goal. How tall are you?


maybe bro but i genetic freak though innit,ise 5 11 no1 fvkin height for

bb bro and im stiil lookin tight,ya get me,if i hold back the lowest il

hit is 16 i think? um going for mens fitness look,but with better

delts:lol::lolnly started cycle 2 weeks ago:w00t: so test an stuff

aint kikin in innit yet!


----------



## sizar

LiveBigDieYoung said:


> gotta love spanking day! my favourite day of the month.


 :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

ha short **** but imprssive weight; Im 6ft2 sittin on 14 stone atm I wanna be 15 by July.


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> maybe bro but i genetic freak though innit,ise 5 11 no1 fvkin height for
> 
> bb bro and im stiil lookin tight,ya get me,if i hold back the lowest il
> 
> hit is 16 i think? um going for mens fitness look,but with better
> 
> delts:lol::lolnly started cycle 2 weeks ago:w00t: so test an stuff
> 
> aint kikin in innit yet!


love it mall .. keep it up ..


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> maybe bro but i genetic freak though innit,ise 5 11 no1 fvkin height for
> 
> bb bro and im stiil lookin tight,ya get me,if i hold back the lowest il
> 
> hit is 16 i think? um going for mens fitness look,but with better
> 
> delts:lol::lolnly started cycle 2 weeks ago:w00t: so test an stuff
> 
> aint kikin in innit yet!


im 3 weeks in....fink its hit me....emotional tday... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> ha short **** but imprssive weight; Im 6ft2 sittin on 14 stone atm I wanna be 15 by July.


is you natty?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> is you natty?


innnnit


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> im 3 weeks in....fink its hit me....emotional tday... :lol: :lol:


what you on dude end of next week youl feel it!


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> im 3 weeks in....fink its hit me....emotional tday... :lol: :lol:


i think that's when it kicks in lol .. omg i had that .. same day i had high water retention and i burst into tears lol :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> what you on dude end of next week youl feel it!


double barrel.....350 test/ .75 equipage......40mg d-bol ed x 4 weeks


----------



## Críostóir

Pelayo said:


> innnnit


shallop


----------



## sizar

pelayoo what's dbol is like for strength ?


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> pelayoo what's dbol is like for strength ?


its the 3rd time ive used it and every time ive hit PB's.....they make me hyper:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> double barrel.....350 test/ .75 equipage......40mg d-bol ed x 4 weeks


no more ribs after that lot baby:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> its the 3rd time ive used it and every time ive hit PB's.....they make me hyper:bounce: :bounce:


then is added to the cycle .. 4 weeks kick start but i wanted to use some winny at the end as well would this be ok regarding liver ?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> no more ribs after that lot baby:lol: :lol: :lol:


*my avi is just after my last test cycle in nov- jan* :lol: :lol:



sizar said:


> then is added to the cycle .. 4 weeks kick start but i wanted to use some winny at the end as well would this be ok regarding liver ?


yea m8...i take milk thistle every day....litres of water.....pct x 6 week


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> *my avi is just after my last test cycle in nov- jan* :lol: :lol:
> 
> yea m8...i take milk thistle every day....litres of water.....pct x 6 week


yeah i got some milk thistle i dont know if they work or watever still use it lol


----------



## mal

pct sizar:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> no more ribs after that lot baby:lol: :lol: :lol:


we need ribs for summer BBQ :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

how much you weigh sizar 10 stone?


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> pct sizar:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


PCT what's dat what dose PCT u do .. does it make you big ? :laugh:


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> how much you weigh sizar 10 stone?


14 stone 5'11  heaviest i been 16.5


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> PCT what's dat what dose PCT u do .. does it make you big ? :laugh:


hcg.......heavy cum guns:lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

sizar said:


> 14 stone 5'11  heaviest i been 16.5


Damn thats impressive for ye short a$$es I need to big up my game and pack on some lean meat


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> hcg.......heavy cum guns:lol: :lol:


got my HCG .. aint used it yet .. prob mix up tommorow n hide in da fridge in cottage cheese tub  :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> got my HCG .. aint used it yet .. prob mix up tommorow n hide in da fridge in cottage cheese tub  :laugh:


be careful... cut my finger snappn the vials:lol:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> PCT what's dat what dose PCT u do .. does it make you big ? :laugh:


will it make me balls massive like:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> we need ribs for summer BBQ :thumb:


play a tune on them:lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> be careful... cut my finger snappn the vials:lol:


got an ampule cutter .. professional lol .. i wear my nurse outfit and little hanging watch on my chest too :laugh:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> how much you weigh sizar 10 stone?


ye when he comes off soon? he'l go back to that weight...unless he

gets with the pct program,protocol sh1t like innit:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> be careful... cut my finger snappn the vials:lol:


you need a softer grip love:lol:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> ye when he comes off soon? he'l go back to that weight...unless he
> 
> gets with the pct program,protocol sh1t like innit:lol: :lol: :lol:


haha siting in the corner till PCT is over :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> Damn thats impressive for ye short a$$es I need to big up my game and pack on some lean meat


watch this you'l **** yourself honest.





 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> watch this you'l **** yourself honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


u ****er:scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> watch this you'l **** yourself honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


useless I didn't even flinch

See that pic below do this; it will blow your mind!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> watch this you'l **** yourself honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


its like the london dungeon one i posted a month back...

dat sum scarey s.hit...innnnit bro


----------



## sizar

not fair cnt sleep tonight lol


----------



## mal

scary:lol: anyway how tall are you pelayoo


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> scary:lol: anyway how tall are you pelayoo


6ft Malkini:laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

haha whats your stats - thats my line. He's a short a$$ too.


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> useless I didn't even flinch
> 
> See that pic below do this; it will blow your mind!


thats jesus right there lol he's still floatin about


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> thats jesus right there lol he's still floatin about


Call a priest I think your having a apparition


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> useless I didn't even flinch
> 
> See that pic below do this; it will blow your mind!


what izz it though..... :confused1:


----------



## mal

im gonna see if i can get my guns up to 18 this summer.try:whistling:


----------



## Críostóir

Pelayo said:


> what izz it though..... :confused1:


Keep tryin pelayo you'll get it eventually.

Mal whats your bi's atm?


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> Call a priest I think your having a apparition


i hear ya!


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> Keep tryin pelayo you'll get it eventually.
> 
> Mal whats your bi's atm?


just under 17,sh1t like:laugh:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> what izz it though..... :confused1:


a picture:lol:stare at it,become one with it.


----------



## sizar

OMG allow it i just done that staring pic lol ahh man


----------



## Críostóir

You've had an apparition sizar


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> You've had an apparition sizar


 :crying: :crying: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> :crying: :crying: :scared: :scared:


yoo izzz cryin a lot today innnit...sumfink yoo wanna share innnit?


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> yoo izzz cryin a lot today innnit...sumfink yoo wanna share innnit?


:laugh: sharing is caring innit


----------



## mal

christ everyones on a downer lol,you need cheerin up innit,

holiday! goin away this year lads


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> christ everyones on a downer lol,you need cheerin up innit,
> 
> holiday! goin away this year lads


muscle beach ?


----------



## Críostóir

a waaaaaaat; I aint down - I aint goin newhere for hols cause Im a poor student :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

ive already been to spain twice


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> a waaaaaaat; I aint down - I aint goin newhere for hols cause Im a poor student :lol: :lol:


Get a JOB you lazy sod .. lol i be back to uni next year .. and working too .. need cash flow on the side :whistling:


----------



## Críostóir

Hmmm Ill get a job when I qualify - If I get one before I wont know what too do with the money and wont be able to call myself a lazy student :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

southern italy for me,beach too myself luvly jubly:thumb:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> ive already been to blackpool twice


last of the big spenders:lol:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> Get a JOB you lazy sod .. lol i be back to uni next year .. and working too ..* need cash flow on the side* :whistling:


sell ya body man,all ten stone of it:lol::lol:ya get me!


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> ive already been to Brighton twice


Wonder why there !!:laugh:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> sell ya body man,all ten stone of it:lol::lol:ya get me!


had few offers mate . lol facebook gay lords lol .. some dude wanted fun on the low .. i was like u need a slap biatch :laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

I need some1 to pimp me out!


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> I need some1 to pimp me out!


follow your AVI .. spot on lol


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> had few offers mate . lol facebook gay lords lol .. some dude wanted fun on the low .. i was like u need a slap biatch :laugh:


class:lol: :lol: :lol: have you seen how many views this thread gets:whistling:


----------



## sizar

nahhh no one posts in which is good lol


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> last of the big spenders:lol:


*me and dame shirley...innnit*:laugh:



sizar said:


> Wonder why there !!:laugh:


i luv suckin dat brighton rock...innnit


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> *me and dame shirley...innnit*:laugh:
> 
> i luv suckin dat brighton rock...innnit


 :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> :thumbup1: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....oh sizar....u have a lot to learn....    :laugh:


----------



## sizar

guys i'm off to bed .. catch up tomorrow .. training legs tomorrow .. wish me luck lol

Good night and be good


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....oh sizar....u have a lot to learn....    :laugh:


i rather not learn your dodgy business llol :laugh:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....oh sizar....u have a lot to learn...i can teach you.


 :thumb:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> guys i'm off to bed .. catch up tomorrow .. training legs tomorrow .. wish me luck lol
> 
> Good night and be good


night guys,stay hungry,ya get me:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Ya feels me GNite


----------



## Críostóir

evenin boys hows it hangin


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> evenin boys hows it hangin


hanging good down to my knees mate .. hows you ?


----------



## mal

hot today man,good workout sneaked my mate in the gym today lol

got some nice rays this afternoon! hot hot hot


----------



## Críostóir

no far not much sun today but I paraded round in my shorts at uni anyway... went gym too after then had a powernap and all refreshed now


----------



## mal

nice to have a kip after workout lol:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> evenin boys hows it hangin


Long and thin


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> nice to have a hand shandy with my boys after workout lol:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Long and thin


Long yeah.....thin....no way haha:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

~cat~ said:


> Long yeah.....thin....no way haha:thumb:


Shush or i post the pics of you and you know which pics :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Lmfao @ hand shandy  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Shush or i post the pics of you and you know which pics :bounce:


Ok I'm gonna be quiet lmao :lol: :lol:  :innocent:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

~cat~ said:


> Ok I'm gonna be quiet lmao :lol: :lol:  :innocent:


That soon shut you up :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Lousy_Bastard said:


> That soon shut you up :laugh:


Yeah but I got pics of you too lol :laugh:   :innocent:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

~cat~ said:


> Yeah but I got pics of you too lol :laugh:   :innocent:


Yes but i'm not bother about showing my ass or getting my tits out :lol:


----------



## Guest

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Yes but i'm not bother about showing my ass or getting my tits out :lol:


Omg mg:  :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

~cat~ said:


> Yeah but you know i got a big ass lol :laugh:   :innocent:


----------



## Guest

You are in for trouble now that means war lmao  :lol: :gun_bandana: :death:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

~cat~ said:


> You are in for trouble now that means war lmao  :lol: :gun_bandana: :death:


I make love not war you should know that :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Shush or i post the pics of me and you know I got a sexy ass :bounce:


----------



## Críostóir

Cat et lousy, nous commençons notre descente, nous vous invitons á regagner votre sièges


----------



## Guest

Callofthewild said:


> Cat et lousy, nous commençons notre descente, nous vous invitons á regagner votre sièges


Hey if I had an idea what that meant I could comment hahaha je ne compren pas  :lol:


----------



## Críostóir




----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> Cat et lousy, nous commençons notre descente, nous vous invitons á regagner votre sièges


Cat and lousy, we begin our descent, we invite you to return to your seats

I dunno what he means either


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


>


That's what i look like the man in that video but i'm not sure Cat looks like the woman :laugh::laugh::laugh: she won't like that


----------



## Críostóir

Lousy_Bastard said:


> That's what i look like the womman in that video but i'm not sure Cat looks like the woman :laugh::laugh::laugh: she won't like that


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> ye when he comes over me? he'l go back to the damp condom on the floor...unless i
> 
> gets with the program, innit:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hahahaha say something so i can quote you :laugh:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Hahahaha open your mouth so i can fill you up :laugh:


 :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> :thumb:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal




----------



## Críostóir

Lousy play this:

http://www.fugly.com/flash/709/Scary_Maze_Game.html'>http://www.fugly.com/flash/709/Scary_Maze_Game.html">The Maze</a>
http://www.fugly.com/f/ec9115b10c292ef8bc98'>http://www.fugly.com/f/ec9115b10c292ef8bc98]http://www.fugly.com/f/ec9115b10c292ef8bc98'>http://www.fugly.com/f/ec9115b10c292ef8bc98[/URL]
http://www.fugly.com">Play this game now!!</a>


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i wish i was being filled up right now by some young pup,deep in my loose brown eye:thumb:


----------



## mal

ye play it now..


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> Lousy play this:
> 
> http://www.fugly.com/flash/709/Scary_Maze_Game.html'>http://www.fugly.com/flash/709/Scary_Maze_Game.html">The Maze</a>
> http://www.fugly.com/f/ec9115b10c292ef8bc98'>http://www.fugly.com/f/ec9115b10c292ef8bc98]http://www.fugly.com/f/ec9115b10c292ef8bc98'>http://www.fugly.com/f/ec9115b10c292ef8bc98[/URL]
> http://www.fugly.com">Play this game now!!</a>


It doesn't work :confused1:


----------



## Críostóir

Yes it does I have it working, try *this link*


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> Yes it does I have it working, try *this link*


Right your taking the piss now cos it's doing the same thing


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Right your taking the piss now cos it's doing the same thing


its on my message board dude


----------



## Críostóir

seee we both have it working... you need adobe flash to play it tho:

http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

LMAO i got it working i was doing it wrong i was doing ok then the thing scared the shite out of me with that scream :laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

:lol: :lol: happened to mal too hahahaha


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> :lol: :lol: happened to mal too hahahaha


I was all calm trying to be steady then i hit the side and nearly jumped off the seat when the scream came :laugh: got me for sure


----------



## mal

fookin jumped lol:laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> fookin jumped nearly got my knob chopped of in my boyfriends mouth see he jumped toolol:laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

hahaha ye lads will hav to get me back somehow :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> fookin jumped nearly got my knob chopped of in my boyfriends mouth see he jumped too lol:laugh:


Well i'm the same with the jumping part but i'm not the same with the other stuff you mentioned :tongue:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> hahaha ye lads will hav to get in my back door somehow :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Its open...

JbD8jFPHbNE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Well i'm the same as you! but i had 4 guys trying to enter me at the same time,im up for it:tongue:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> Its open...
> 
> JbD8jFPHbNE[/MEDIA]]


I bet it is :laugh::laugh::laugh: Does Mal know his boyfriends ass is open to all


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> I sell my body man,all ten stone of it, i don't get much mind but i'm not in this game for money i like the man on man action:lol::lol:ya get me!


----------



## Críostóir

Ive missed your acid tongue :lol: ya feels me!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> Ive missed your sweet cheeks hun :lol: ya feels me!


Wow calm down there :laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

bump


----------



## mal

wheres everyone,numbers are down..


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> I like bumping men


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> wheres all the men,my wee number needs some action..


 :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Lousy_Bastard said:


> CallOfTheWild why are you so beautiful


I dunno just comes to naturally to me


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Lousy_Bastard
> 
> CallOfTheWild i heard you like bumping guido men?





Callofthewild said:


> Yes it just comes to naturally to me


Nice :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

me izzzz back....innit......


----------



## mal

hello mate how ya doing.


----------



## -Jack-

i love the big tubs of whey, al one point there 30kg of whey in my garage. (mine and my mates). Looked best


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> hello mate what ya doing tonight????????.


By the looks of it he is heading round to yours :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir

having a Guido party - come on over


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> having a Guido party - come on over to i give you the rod


Thanks buddy but i like women :lol:

Oh P.S http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/95076-new-join-requests-april-2010-a.html#post1588289


----------



## Críostóir

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Thanks buddy but Im a woman :lol:
> 
> Oh P.S http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/95076-new-join-requests-april-2010-a.html#post1588289


Serious?? You had us all fooled


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> Serious?? You had us all fooled


I'd make a sexy woman lol

And i would be walking about with a matress on my back cos i'd be on my back sooo much oh i'd be doing a football team at a time


----------



## Rossco700

OMG you guys are still at it:rockon:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> OMG you guys are still at it:rockon:


I know it has taken on a life of it's own it's fun editing ppl's posts makes me laugh at some of the things those other boys come up with :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I love Guido's:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> me covered in jizzzz on me back....innit......


 :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> OMG i'm getting hard looking at you guys :rockon:


----------



## Rossco700

hahaha good one ya lousy_Fcuk:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

RJ68 said:


> I love jizzzz on me back....innit...... :whistling:


Nice each to their own :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> hahaha but i do like a bit of rod in me ya lousy_Fcuk:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Rossco I'll give ye 20 quid to LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE me forever:whistling:


Not likely:lol:


----------



## Rob68

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Nice i like to eat my own :thumbup1:


each to their own.... :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Lousy_Bastard
> 
> Rossco I'll give ye 20 quid to kiss a woman instead of kissing men all the time





Rossco700 said:


> Not likely:lol:


Ummm ok buddy :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

RJ68 said:


> each to their own.... :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::laugh::laugh::laugh: Smart fcuker you deffo have the hang of this :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::laugh::laugh::laugh: Smart fcuker you deffo have a wang bigger than mine :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> I feel left out cos i have a wee wang :crying:


----------



## Tommy10

oh no he hasn't.... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> I know he has cos when he was jamming it in me i never felt a thing.... :whistling: :whistling:


P.S http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/87574-put-your-money-your-mouth-i-dare-you-27.html


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> oh no he hasn't.... :whistling: :whistling:


Cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> P.S http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/87574-put-your-money-your-mouth-i-dare-you-27.html


yep...im a pro...get it up 4 the lads:laugh:

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Pelayo
> 
> oh yes he has...





Rossco700 said:


> I thought that was our wee secret thanks a bunch mate:thumb:


Lovers tiff


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> me and pelayo are Lovers...there is a God:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mal

alright there boyo's


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> i want to date a bloke:lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> me and Rossco are Lovers...there is a God


Fair play you guys nice one :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> alright there sexy men


Oh you sure do like the men :lol:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Fair play you guys nice one :thumbup1:


are rossco and pelayo an item now,i feel left out.:laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> are rossco and pelayo an item now,that's the last time i bum either of them.:laugh:


Yes that's not fair leaving you out :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir

mallory you've missed out on a lot pelayo been chattin about you all night on fbook.....


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> mallory you've missed out on a lot pelayo been chattin about you all night on fbook.....


 :lol: :lol::lol:fvck fb bro its sh1te man,more fun here!


----------



## Críostóir

yea prob best you never kno what we were sayin on there eh!!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:fvck fb bro its sh1te man,more fun here!


x2 had it and got rid of it, it's a load of cack :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> yea prob best you never saw me getting my baby dcik out on there eh!!


----------



## Críostóir

Lousy_Bastard said:


> likey likey, mmmmmmmmmm poo


 :confused1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> yea i lick windows!!


 :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :confused1: :confused1:[/quoteyou turned gold bro!
> 
> you can say allsorts now without gettin flamed by them lot pml


----------



## Críostóir

your gold member now.............


----------



## mal

man he's too good for us now,gold baby gold!


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> are rossco and pelayo talking about me behind my back while they both jizz on me???? Please Sir, can I have some more:lol:


----------



## mal

funny film,pml rubin urine all over him. :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> Mal i just saw that when you said lol yessss give grief to the scum below me :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> man he's too good for us now,gold baby gold!


Mal from your bodybuilding pic i think i have a lot go to yet :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700




----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> see that fvkin nob in the pamy thread:lol:is he real:laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> funny film,pml rubin urine all over him. :lol:


its a goodun; but





 :lol: :lol: :lol:

lL-r_o3gfbI[/MEDIA]]


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> rossco where you bin hiding mate? :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> :confused1: What thread Mal?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

All silvers kneel before me


----------



## mal




----------



## Tommy10

^^^^^^...NO WERE HIGH FIVING..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard




----------



## mal

i need a change of avi,ya gets me:cool2:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> ^^^^^^...NO WERE FLASHING MY DCIK AT YOU MAL..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i need a change of avi,ya gets me:cool2:


Here Mal


----------



## Críostóir

suits you mal


----------



## mal

he got no tan,thats not a good look! :lol:


----------



## mal

i got one for rossy:thumb:

View attachment 39049


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> he's well built i'd like a build like that :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

anybody been to aberdeen?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> anybody been to aberdeen?


No just Ayr, but all of Scotland rocks Scottish people are class


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> anybody been to aberdeen?


i only ever head south man


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> No just Ayr, but all of Scotland rocks Scottish people are class


*most* of us are...im going for 2 days tomorrow...never been....


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i only ever head south man


yes mal....we know


----------



## Rob68

Lousy_Bastard said:


> No just Ayr, my butts been done by all of Scotland ,Scottish people only have little cocks though


----------



## Tommy10




----------



## Críostóir

Pelayo said:


> anybody been to aberdeen?


meeeeeeeeeeeeee I lived there for 4 years


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> meeeeeeeeeeeeee I lived there for 4 years


really...whats it like?.....found a gym.... :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

its great; yea I went to the uni student gym there; another good one is the JJB one by the beach. Which one you hear of?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## mal

get a room you two ffs:laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> Come into my room you two ffs:laugh:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> really..in the brown eye?...whats it like?.....found my winky yet.... :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> get a room you two ffs:laugh:


I got a room for 3 Mallory


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> I got a room for 3 Mallory


You, your dog and your cat :lol:


----------



## mal

:lol:so cute.


----------



## mal

take us home.


----------



## Críostóir

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I have just discovered prostate stimulation. Never knew I could pleasure myself so good:lol:


 Wow your not shy . . Have you been watchin american pie?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> Wow your not shy . . Have you been watchin american pie?


No i was bored and just shoved my arm up my ass and really enjoyed it magic :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> No i was bored and just shoved my arm up my ass and really enjoyed it magic :thumbup1:


ive just stuck a needle in my ass.... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> ive just stuck a needle in my ass.... :bounce: :bounce:


It's not a needle it's Mal's dcik silly :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> its great; yea I went to the uni student gym there; another good one is the JJB one by the beach. Which one you hear of?


bannatynes....AB20?....is it far fromtown?


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> It's not a needle it's Mal's dcik silly :lol:


na...mal cant shoot 2ml...hes past it.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Did you use an aseptic non touch technique


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> ive just stuck a needle in my ass.... :bounce: :bounce:


what was init...


----------



## Críostóir

Pelayo said:


> bannatynes....AB20?....is it far fromtown?


Since when did you move to aberdeen . . . Yea ab20 is out in the sticks


----------



## mal

did you follow proper injection protocol?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> what was init...


I did 600mg of test E :beer:

I also have 10ml Tren A but not using it as i have no real use for it plus 10ml not enough been laying there for ages now


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> na...mal cant shoot 2ml...hes past it.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


i am god in the bedroom..


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> did you follow proper injection protocol?


*spat on my a.rse...shut my eyes and hoped for the best....* 

*(soz..did u mean injection protocol?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh*



Lousy_Bastard said:


> I did 600mg of test E :beer:


*2ml test 350....* :thumb:


----------



## mal

*600ML OF TEST E*

*ARE YOU MAD!*

*PELAYO THATS *

*TOO MUCH:ban:*


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> *spat on my a.rse...shut my eyes and hoped for the best....*
> 
> *(soz..did u mean injection protocol?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh*
> 
> *2ml test 350....* :thumb:


I just have test 300mg at the minute had test 350mg stung a bit i'm looking at test 400mg soon i prefare the high mg/ml stuff as it's less to inject :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> *600ML OF TEST E*
> 
> *ARE YOU MAD!*
> 
> *PELAYO THATS *
> 
> *TOO MUCH:ban:*
> 
> *shut up???????*
> 
> *wa ya meen mal??*


----------



## Críostóir

Ball atrophy much . . Do you have any left!


----------



## mal

YOUR BALLS WILL SHRINK:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> Ball atrophy much . . Do you have any left!


its ether balls or biceps in this game...


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I wish i had balls the size of tractor tyres.................................. cos these big one's are killing me


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> YOUR BALLS WILL SHRINK:lol: :lol:


ive got a good set of chin bangers....

if uve got a very small chin:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

ONLY JOKIN WITH YA MATE,,WHAT ARE YA GOALS


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I wish i had balls the size of tractor tyres.................................. cos these big one's are killing me


tell me about it still got the bruises on my chin and cheeks:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> ONLY JOKIN WITH YA MATE,,WHAT ARE YA GOALS


same as last week

16st pal....im 15'4...6ft...and improve my push:thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir

Its the balls that make test . . . Mine are huge atm like kiwis! What will happen when u come of cycle . . . No balls . .no test equals woman!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> tell me about it still got the bruises on my chin and cheeks:lol: :lol:


They are not from my balls, i hit you a couple of slaps when i realised you eat my chicken from the fridge :laugh:


----------



## mal

my cycles going well,i put on 8-10 pounds,all muscleand half inch

on my arms in 17 days,so chuffed with that.im using aromasin


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> Its the balls that make test . . . Mine are tiny atm like dust! What will happen when u come of cycle . . . No balls . .no test equals ME!


:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> *They are not from my balls, i* hit you a couple of slaps when i realised you eat my chicken from the fridge :laugh:


*ok then...if thats how u wanna play it* 



mal said:


> my cycles going well,i put on 8-10 pounds,all muscleand half inch
> 
> on my arms in 17 days,so chuffed with that.im using aromasin


a*wesome* :bounce:



Lousy_Bastard said:


> :laugh:


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Críostóir

Yea im a whole lot of woman baby like big momma . . .


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> *ok then...if thats how u wanna play it*
> 
> a*wesome* :bounce:
> 
> :tongue: :tongue:


I know you want to play with me but you'll need some bucks for that :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir

Mal did you loose an inch of your c0ck too . .


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> my cycles going well,i put on 8-10 pounds,all muscleand half inch
> 
> on my arms in 17 days,so chuffed with that.im using aromasin


Good going Mal :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo your messenger not work give you a whole load of crap on there:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Good going Mal :thumbup1:


Mmm poo . . Your nose is so brown


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> Yea im a whole lot of woman baby like big momma . . .


*na..even shes bigger than you...*  :lol:



Lousy_Bastard said:


> I know you want to play with me but you'll need some bucks for that :thumbup1:


*how much does a north sider put out for these days....a bath and a walk down grafton street??* :lol: :lol: :lol:



Callofthewild said:


> Mal did you loose an inch of your c0ck too . .


:no::no::no:



Lousy_Bastard said:


> Good going Mal :thumbup1:


 :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Pelayo your messenger not work give you a whole load of crap on there:lol:


...dont be a payne.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Good going Mal :thumbup1:


i cant stop the weight going on,my bodys freaking out on this cycle

im eating few carbs ,but still i grow.i think the lightest i will be

is 16.dont want to get heavy.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> Mmm poo . . Your nose is so brown


Hey the man deserves credit :beer:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> ...dont be a payne.... :lol: :lol:


Hey cnut face less of it plus that's not my name lol


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> Mal do you have normal ball's...coz mine are really tiny..like malteesers:confused1: . .


mine are massive mate,i run hcg all the way through:thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i cant stop the weight going on,my bodys freaking out on this cycle
> 
> im eating few carbs ,but still i grow.i think the lightest i will be
> 
> is 16.dont want to get heavy.


 :lol: And 16 isn't heavy lol still that's good going


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> mine are massive mate,i run hcg all the way through:thumbup1:


do ya mal?


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :lol: And 16 isn't heavy lol still that's good going


i know mate,but tell the misses,i was 240 in the past,sod that

just doin it for fun now so 16 ok, my aim is to get 18 inch arms

this summer keep my waist at 32:thumb:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> do ya mal?


yes broim old now so need to look after my balls:lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i know mate,but tell the misses,i was 240 in the past,sod that
> 
> just doin it for fun now so 16 ok, my aim is to get 18 inch arms
> 
> this summer keep my waist at 32:thumb:


So your going for the pretty tight look, hope you get what your after :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> So your going for the pretty tight look, hope you get what your after :thumbup1:


yes ,tight and well rounded:thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> yes ,tight and well rounded:thumbup1:


Good luck :beer:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Good luck :beer:


cheers:beer:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> My net's been down mucker, which is a good thing as you guys keep boring the sh1t out me:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

:lol:



Rossco700 said:


> we though your mum saw the thread and banned you for a week
> 
> and no pocket money:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah she did, you caught me out:lol: I've not had supper in a week either:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

quality:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Wheres my biatches 2nite


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> Wheres my biatches 2nite


Probably hangin out in little Sicily...... sweet talkin all the dudes:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> Wheres all the Guido's I wanna snog 2nite


 :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Críostóir

Rossco700 said:


> Probably hangin out in little Sicily...... sweet talkin all the dudes:lol:


dont judge ross; have you watched Jersey Shore yet.. :laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Callofthewild
> 
> Wheres my biatches 2nite





Rossco700 said:


> All hangin out in my house...... sweet talkin me to let them see my wee man :lol:


You fellas do like enough the male company :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

hi guidos meez home...innit....hows ye all doin... :thumb:


----------



## mal

yo biatch ize in thee house,ya gets me blood:lol: tried fb bro

to many TG's in there bro?could not find you man.

I trained me delts and tri's bro,well pumped!fist pump:lol: :lol:

I swear man there were 2 guido's down swansea bay yest, could

not believe my eyes,wish i ad a camera!


----------



## sizar

Hey everyone what's happening


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> yo biatch ize in thee house,ya gets me blood:lol: tried fb bro
> 
> to many TG's in there bro?could not find you man.
> 
> I trained me delts and tri's bro,well pumped!fist pump:lol: :lol:
> 
> I swear man there* were 2 guido's down swansea* bay yest, could
> 
> not believe my eyes,wish i ad a camera!


*was it Gavin Henson???* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:



sizar said:


> Hey everyone what's happening


hey sizar....ive been up in aberdeen for 2 days....ot the first and worst PIP ever!!!!....its killin me:whistling: :ban:


----------



## mal

i swear too fvk guy's it was the first time today i started

too look something like i once did,in the gym,good workout

painful pumps though,hate them

sunny weather helping too:thumb:gettin som bichin colour on

me arms innit.... :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> *was it Gavin Henson???* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> hey sizar....ive been up in aberdeen for 2 days....ot the first and* worst PIP *ever!!!!....its killin me:whistling: :ban:


 paracetemol dude,and a hot bath,with a nice gin spritz..... :beer:

works every time. :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i swear too fvk guy's it was the first time today i started
> 
> too look something like i once did,in the gym,good workout
> 
> painful pumps though,hate them
> 
> sunny weather helping too:thumb:gettin som bichin colour on
> 
> me arms innit.... :lol:


and sum white bits... :lol: 

what else ya been doin malkay......

YA FEELS ME.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

God pelayo you love ya self .. that's a sort of pic my sister takes lol


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> God pelayo you love ya self .. that's a sort of pic my sister takes lol


its my guido shot:thumb:

everyone has to take one...come on sizar....u next... :thumbup1: :bounce:


----------



## sizar

is that acceptable ? lol :whistling:


----------



## mal

i needs to do one of them:thumb: ya feels me:lol: :lol: :lol:

get some mancup and eye liner.

lookin well fit there broneed more orange:lol:


----------



## sizar

yes baby and shinny head like mine lol


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> is that acceptable ? lol :whistling:


*you need to change ur avi sizar..huge:thumb:*



mal said:


> i needs to do one of them:thumb: ya feels me:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> get some mancup and eye liner.
> 
> lookin well fit there broneed more orange:lol:


manscara and guyliner:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

get postin:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> *you need to change ur avi sizar..huge:thumb:*
> 
> *manscara and guyliner* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:mankini


----------



## Críostóir

evenin guidettes; I just watched the last ep of ugly betty sad times


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> evenin guidettes; I just watched the last ep of ugly betty sad times


awwww poor baby.....are ya15st yet??? :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Críostóir

No I weighed myself today stuck at 14stone this calls for desperate measures.. Have you got some guido moisturiser for my hands I ripped em 2day at gym


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> is that acceptable ? lol :whistling:


man your a double for yul

View attachment 39133


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> No I weighed myself today stuck at 14stone this calls for desperate measures.. Have you got some guido moisturiser for my hands I ripped em 2day at gym


*...over to you mal.....* 



mal said:


> man your a double for yul
> 
> View attachment 39133


defo... :thumb:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> yes baby and shinny head like mine lol


i gots a shiny head bro,i love it. :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

baldy


----------



## sizar

lol ill get some new pics maybe a back pose  lol


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> baldy


kiss it ... NOW :laugh:


----------



## mal

i use no 7 guys,silks me skin right up,all smooth like:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> lol ill get some new pics maybe a back pose  lol


good.....you look beter from the back:lol:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> good.....you look beter from the back:lol:


How do ya know lol :whistling:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> i use no 7 guys,silks me skin right up,all smooth like:thumbup1:


Yea my calluses are really starting to thicken up and rip of now; I think I need straps


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> No I weighed myself today stuck at 14stone this calls for* desperate measures*.. Have you got some guido moisturiser for my hands I ripped em 2day at gym


 :thumb: :thumb :i hear you bro!big measures, :cool2:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> good.....you look beter from the back:lol:


man thong:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> How do ya know lol :whistling:


buns u can crack walnuts off... :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

i wonder what desperate measure his going to take ? pelyaoo get ya niddles ready lol


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> i wonder what desperate measure his going to take ? pelyaoo get ya niddles ready lol


we need to get him bang it....hes the odd one out:whistling:

niddles? :confused1:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> we need to get him bang it....hes the odd one out:whistling:
> 
> niddles? :confused1:


Yes you junkie lol


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> Yes you junkie lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ...i feels ya:lol:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ...i feels ya:lol:


noo is time to feel calt baby lol .. give him some of your PIP lol:laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

I just stuffed my skinny face - see if that help me now :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

nah mate don't work .. you have reached the end of your natty life .. gota move on now lol


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Bunch of shirt lifters


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I am a shirt lifter :bounce:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

:laugh::laugh::laugh: LMAO you ,like lifting shirts Sizar............ nice :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: LMAO you ,like lifting shirts Sizar............ nice :lol:


says the man who licks bums.... 

PIP gone:bounce: :bounce: .......totally shattere and starvin this morning...


----------



## sizar

nice .. your ass is pain free matey .. i had some big ass breakfast lol .. off to tescos in abit


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> nice .. your ass is pain free matey .. i had some big ass breakfast lol .. off to tescos in abit


did ya keep me some??...yer sooo selfish at times... :whistling: :whistling:

headin to asda/ gym myself at sum point today

u ok cesear?


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> did ya keep me some??...yer sooo selfish at times... :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> headin to asda/ gym myself at sum point today
> 
> u ok cesear?


Yeah i'll cook you some don't worry.

day off today .. go tescos and go and catch up with some mates . my lil nephew coming round so it's all good. his only one year and half .. he knows how to do most muscular pose and front double bicep lol .. he goes ahhhhhhhhhh with it too lol

Back to work on Monday :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> Yeah i'll cook you some don't worry.
> 
> day off today .. go tescos and go and catch up with some mates . my lil nephew coming round so it's all good. his only one year and half .. he knows how to do most muscular pose and front double bicep lol .. he goes ahhhhhhhhhh with it too lol
> 
> Back to work on Monday :cursing:


ahh cool...uncle sizar.... :thumb: ...its only saturday morning...enjoy the weekend...im doin "DVD and dinner" 2nite....aka SEX:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> ahh cool...uncle sizar.... :thumb: ...its only saturday morning...enjoy the weekend...im doin "DVD and dinner" 2nite....aka SEX:lol: :lol: :lol:


lol malagine or lousy coming over ? lol :thumbup1:

i must go see my gf .. she was complaining yesterday lol


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> lol malagine or lousy coming over ? lol :thumbup1:
> 
> *na...been there done that...fresh meat* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> i must go see my gf .. she was complaining yesterday lol


GYM widow?...she needs some sizar time... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> GYM widow?...she needs some sizar time... :bounce: :bounce:


Yes mate gym widow lol .. she goes to a different gym JBB gym. i once went with her .. full of posers

i'll go and see her and message time she's qualified does some crazy messages


----------



## mal

have a good weekend lads im off swimming! catch sum sun later's.


----------



## kawikid

Just read the 1st page. So this threads about some guy who bought some reflex stuff.

Can someone sum why the fuk it's made it to 58pages so i dont have to trawl trough the pi$h??

Some super exciting thing must have happened surely???


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> Yes mate gym widow lol .. she goes to a different gym JBB gym. i once went with her .. full of posers
> 
> i'll go and see her and message time she's qualified does some crazy messages  [/quote*]...do u mean massages?...i would love one today.ot stones..mmmm*
> 
> /*...watch u dont get yer hair wet:lol:* :lol:
> 
> yea..jersey shores baby:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Críostóir

kawikid said:


> Just read the 1st page. So this threads about some guy who bought some reflex stuff.
> 
> Can someone sum why the fuk it's made it to 58pages so i dont have to trawl trough the pi$h??
> 
> Some super exciting thing must have happened surely???


Well Kawikid just some random chat from Guidos about Jersey Shore; you wanna join.. :thumb:


----------



## kawikid

Ahhhh. Aye, i'm a scotsman awrite!!

Just started watching Jersey Shore last week. Sky plus is set for this week so i'll see if i can get into it.


----------



## Tommy10

kawikid said:


> Ahhhh. Aye, i'm a scotsman awrite!!
> 
> Just started watching Jersey Shore last week. Sky plus is set for this week so i'll see if i can get into it.


where ye fae pal?


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> where ye fae pal?


Where are you from my good friend?......

Is i think what you meant to say thomas.... :lol: :lol:

Bloody rab c nesbit language.....  ............ :tongue:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> Where are you from my good friend?......
> 
> Is i think what you meant to say thomas.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bloody rab c nesbit language.....  ............ :tongue:


didnae pit ewe doon fur a posh c.unt rab....:laugh:


----------



## kawikid

No from the big smoke.

Live out Falkirk/Stirling way. Out in the sticks.


----------



## Tommy10

kawikid said:


> No from the big smoke.
> 
> Live out Falkirk/Stirling way. Out in the sticks.


nice....passed there yesterday on my way back fae aberdeen.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir

why were you in aberdeen ?


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> why were you in aberdeen ?


workin for 2 days mr....was good....very windy....first time there..never seen much


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> what?my pubic hair:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

how was your swim mallory?


----------



## mal

tip top mate,i glide like a dolpin bro, ya gets me,and lookin quality

in the changin rooms,big mirrors for my massive ego bro:thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> tip top mate,i glide like a dolpin bro, ya gets me,and lookin quality
> 
> in the changin rooms,big mirrors for my massive ego bro:thumb:


well done fish; you doin freestyle or what. Im off next week for a good ole swim then roast in the sauna. sure you were able to get out of that changing room with that big ego!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> well done fish; you doin freestyle or what. Im off next week for a good ole swim then roast in the sauna. sure you were able to get out of that changing room with that big ego!! :lol: :lol:


got me head stuk in the locker bro:lol: :lol: :lol:frestylin,ye man!

i likes the breast stroke,pumps me delts right up!


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> got me head stuk in the locker bro:lol: :lol: :lol:frestylin,ye man!
> 
> i likes the breast stroke,pumps me delts right up!


Yea I need to practise my breast; its a bit sh1t - think Im signin up to some more lessons in May at the pool. You tannin 2day guido? the sunnin is out shinin :thumb:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> Yea I need to practise my breast; its a bit sh1t - think Im signin up to some more lessons in May at the pool. You tannin 2day guido? the sunnin is out shinin :thumb:


all training done,weekends off,relax.get some sun now in the garden

warming up nice.swimming is awesome mate keeps you nice and supple

works alot of muscles:thumb:good for the lungs,i swim 50mtr length

underwater!


----------



## Críostóir

yea you are a fish!


----------



## mal

heres me in the pool..


----------



## sizar

lol


----------



## Críostóir

Bump


----------



## sizar

Yes  lol


----------



## Aron

What is the point to this thread its 5hit !


----------



## sizar

Aron said:


> What is the point in training my life is 5hit ! :crying:


----------



## Críostóir

Aron said:


> What is the point to this thread its 5hit !


Whats the point in you leavin that


----------



## Aron

rich coming from a borderline anorexic

Dont play with fire mate you will get burnt


----------



## Críostóir

Aron said:


> rich coming from a borderline anorexic
> 
> Dont play with fire mate you will get burnt


thanks for that pretty boy - I got tough skin I dont burn easy

Im not anorexic


----------



## mal

Aron said:


> rich coming from a borderline anorexic
> 
> Dont play with fire mate you will get burnt


if you dont like mate,why did you post? whats your stats.


----------



## Aron

what you want my stats for :lol:


----------



## mal

so you do like the thread then:lol:


----------



## Aron

:confused1: bore off

Also how can you ask sum1 to post there stats to judge when you dont even have a pic of you?


----------



## mal

i did have a pick of me,but it p1ssed alot of people off,so

i went undercoveryou look good in your avi mate,how

much do you weigh?


----------



## WRT

Aron, bluntly put I think he wants to bum you


----------



## Críostóir

Aron said:


> :confused1: bore off
> 
> Also how can you ask sum1 to post there stats to judge when you dont even have a pic of you?


I like your gloves :001_tt2:


----------



## mal

WRT said:


> Aron, bluntly put I think he wants to bum you


its usually the other way round.i have that effect!


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> I like your gloves :001_tt2:


gonna get me some of them:thumbup1:red ones.


----------



## Críostóir

do u kno if they wud hav them in my anorexic size:confused1:


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> do u kno if they wud hav them in my anorexic size:confused1:


mate don't take it personal i think he was aiming that at me .. lol to be honest i couldn't give a $hit .. if he thinks i'm skinniy or whatever most of the people who think they are big they are just fooking FAT.. i see people like that. is only on this that if someone is weights more than someone else is more of a man .. but in reality is a different story.


----------



## mal

i think someone put him up to this,to many insults tbh.


----------



## sizar

Mal .. i couldn't care less mate to be honest.. if being fat meaning his a better person than someone else .. happy days i rather be skinny lol.. So many people preach on here but i have heard lots of different story but certain member .. I'm not going to mention any names but it's a shame how people go about on here.


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> Mal .. i couldn't care less mate to be honest.. if being fat meaning his a better person than someone else .. happy days i rather be skinny lol.. So many people preach on here but i have heard lots of different story but certain member .. I'm not going to mention any names but it's a shame how people go about on here.


i hear you bro:thumb:


----------



## sizar

wondering where's our dear friend ( pelayoo ) lol


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> wondering where's our dear friend ( pelayoo ) lol


lol he's on my face book,he's nuts:laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> i hear you bro:thumb:


x2. Have some guido love :rockon:


----------



## mal

*guido love!* :rockon:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> wondering where's our dear friend ( pelayoo ) lol


im here....and just had the worst nite of me life.... :ban:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> lol he's on my face book,he's* nuts*:laugh:


  ...salty cashews....:laugh:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> im here....and just had the worst nite of me life.... :ban:


no way dude,what went wrong?the sun is shining mate it will

cheer thee up. :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

mal said:


> he's on my nuts:bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ...if only u knew...


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> ..if only u were to rab. :wub: :wub: :wub: ..


----------



## Tommy10

^^^...dont forget the cream and choc sauce....  :laugh:


----------



## mal

its hot outside!im going a pink sort of colour:laugh:hopfully brown

off by tomoz,look good in the gym.

is you feelin better dude?

nice post rj:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> its hot outside!im going a pink sort of colour:laugh:hopfully brown
> 
> off by tomoz,look good in the gym.
> 
> *is you feelin better dude?*
> 
> *..im ok...* :thumbup1:
> 
> nice post rj:laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

send some sun down to me ; its overcast with volcano dust!


----------



## sizar

hello


----------



## Tommy10

....sharin the Guido Lurve..... :thumb:

hows your day been boyz....


----------



## sizar

woop woop all good had a pretty good day .. got my self a bike/ so i can do my cardio in my room every mornings b4 work .. on the day im off the weights ... tomorrow is legs so i miss cardio a miss lol


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> woop woop all good had a pretty good day .. got my self a bike/ so i can do my cardio in my room every mornings b4 work .. on the day im off the weights ... tomorrow is legs so i miss cardio a miss lol


im buyin a bike too...wanna cycle around scotland this summer:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Alright peeps, wots happenin???


----------



## sizar

this one is a bike /cardio machine innit .. i got a bike outdoor one mountain bike .. brand new hardly used lol


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> this one is a bike /cardio machine innit .. i got a bike outdoor one mountain bike .. brand new hardly used lol


cool...will u use it or will it turn in to a clothes horse>:laugh:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> cool...will u use it or will it turn in to a clothes horse>:laugh:


i will use it because i haven't done cardio in ages mate. i'l just do 45 mins early morning while watching tele .. just to keep my heart going


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> i will use it because i haven't done cardio in ages mate. i'l just do 45 mins early morning while watching tele .. just to keep my heart going


cool buddy...if ur not using the mountain bike...can i have it?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> cool buddy...if ur not using your cock...can i have it?


Ohhhh nice


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> cool buddy...if ur not using the mountain bike...can i have it?


start the biding at £3.99:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Ohhhh nice


lousy ball bag, where ya been buddy:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> lousy ball bag, where ya been buddy:lol: :lol:


Been snooping round your house Rossco trying to see the family jewels i got a naked shot but it was far too small to see :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Been snooping round your house Rossco trying to find my g-string....have u seen it? :laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Been snooping round your house Rossco trying to see the family jewels i got a naked shot and that monster of a c0ck of yours freaked the sh1t out of me........ where can i get one like that????


 You cant pal..... you either got it or you dont:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

:laugh: That's in your house Pel you bloody shirt lifter you :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> You cant pal..... you either got it or you dont:lol: :lol: :lol:


I don't :blush:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> im the village bike,cant get enough local cok tho:confused1: so gonna travel round scotland this summer:thumbup1:


wow dude! use gaggin innit:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Its all very quiet tonight..... where's that Guido Mal...ky


----------



## Rossco700

hahaha he beat me to it!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :laugh: That's in your house Pel you bloody shirt lifter you :lol:


g-string bandit ya mean:laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Who was the fella that gave us a pile of grief for this thread who was he anyone know???

P.S This thread rocks


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> wow dude! use gaggin innit:lol: :lol:


innit though....


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> g-string bandit ya mean:laugh:


Pel you'll never have me i'm too good for you :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Pel you'll never have me i'm too slack for you :laugh:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> ffs bum me now! please guy's slip me sum length, im red hot tonight. and its free.. :thumb:


i dont mind paying mate i know your saving for the op:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

this thread is useless lol where's that dude


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i dont mind paying to see you naked mate i know your saving so you can have a meal :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Who was the fella that gave us a pile of grief for this thread who was he anyone know???
> 
> P.S This thread rocks


big fella with hard as fvck gloves:whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> big fella with hard as fvck gloves:whistling:


Keyboard gloves by any chance?????


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> big fella with hard as fvck gloves:whistling:


he is a big lad:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> this thread is useless lol where's that dude


 :mellow:  :crying: :crying::no::no:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> this thread is useless lol where's that dude


dude this thread has a big following!big rating no's:laugh:mr big gloves:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> he is a big lad:thumb:


ye baby:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> dude this thread has a crap following no rating no's:laugh:mr big gloves:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

*WTF????? 64 pages!!!*


----------



## Rossco700

Dan said:


> *WTF????? 64 pages!!!*


Dan join the fun...... in mal..ky's house:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

lol Dan you love it you know you been reading every page on the low


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Dan said:


> *WTF????? 1164 pages!!!*


Yes 1164 pages of goodness or as some might call it crap :laugh:


----------



## mal

Dan said:


> wtf* 64 pages!!! i want some of this sh1t now,give it too me*


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Yes 1164 pages of me talkin pump:laugh:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Dan put it in my mouth im in mal..ky's house:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Dan said:


> *WTF????? 64 pages!!!*


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> I LOVE ROSSCO:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> Yes 1164 pages of Rossco talkiing through his loose brown eye :laugh:


----------



## mal

i think wrt wants to join,he pop's in from time to time


----------



## Aron

fvckin hell you lot sound like schoolgirls the amount of bitchin you do

Also yous must be hard as fook if you dont wear gloves, i personally wear em because im such a b1tch but im sure yous know best hiding behind your cartoon avvys


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i think wrt wants to see my wee piece,he pop's in and out from my ass from time to time


 :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> i think wrt wants to join,he pop's it in my mouth from time to time


----------



## mal

i love all my guido biatchesfist pump!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Aron said:


> fvckin hell you lot sound like schoolgirls the amount of bitchin you do
> 
> Also yous must be hard as fook if you dont wear gloves, i personally wear em because im such a b1tch but im sure yous know best hiding behind your cartoon avvys


Ask Mal for some stupid avi pics to see what he has to offer go ahead and ask him to show then you can compare yourself to him


----------



## sizar

Aron said:


> fvckin hell you lot sound like schoolgirls the amount of bitchin you do
> 
> Also yous must be hard as fook if you dont wear gloves, i personally wear em because im such a b1tch but im sure yous know best hiding behind your cartoon avvys


is that really you in the avi mate? be honest ? i have heard different :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

Aron said:


> fvckin hell you lot sound like a bunch of sound guys
> 
> Also yous must be hard as fook if you dont wear gloves, i'm not thats why i come in here to abuse you lot:whistling:


----------



## mal

:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> :thumb:


 Sh1t dude quality, I'd rep ya again but im all out now:lol:


----------



## mal

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> Sh1t dude quality, I'd rep ya again but im not allowed to rep you again as i have been repping you so much i'm so far up your ass i can see out your mouth:lol:


----------



## Aron

sizar said:


> is that really you in the avi mate? be honest ? i have heard different :whistling:


no its just some guy down the gym who i like to take pics of


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Sh1t dude quality, I'd do you in the mouth again but im all out of love sauce now:lol:


shame,im thirsty:laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

Aron said:


> no its just some guy down the gym who i like to take pics of


I heard that too:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> hi...im debbie....debbie does dallas that is...  :laugh:


----------



## mal

Aron said:


> no its just some guy down the gym who i like to take pics of


he's in good shape who ever it is? :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Who wants to smother me in peanut butter and touch my tuppence????? :laugh:


----------



## sizar

must be the biggest guy down your gym ... it's ok wanting to look like someone .. nothing wrong with that but don't pretend to him lol


----------



## Tommy10

Foyles War rocks:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> must be the biggest guy down your gym ... it's ok wanting to look like someone .. nothing wrong with that but don't pretend to him lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Where's the evidence to say it isn't him?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> must be the biggest guy down your gym ... it's ok wanting to look like someone .. nothing wrong with that but don't pretend to him lol


X5


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> must be the biggest guy down your gym ... it's ok wanting to look like someone .. nothing wrong with that but don't pretend to him lol


like lousy you mean,pretending to be streight!when all the while

he's taking it for britain. :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> like lousy you mean,pretending to be streight!when all the while
> 
> he's taking it for britain. and shouting yeeeee haaaaaa at the same time:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> like lousy you mean,pretending to be streight!when all the while
> 
> he's taking it for britain. :thumb:


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> X5


x6


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> like lousy you mean,pretending to be streight!when all the while
> 
> he's taking it for britain. :thumb:


LMAO i am straight well least i hope i am and i take it for Ireland not Britian Mal :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Must memorise the guido fist pump! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> Must memorise the guido fist pump! :lol:


Guido school for you:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> LMAO i am straight well least i hope i am and i take it for Ireland not Britian Mal :lol:


of course you are pal:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

:rockon:im upping the dose tonight,a monumental decision in these

unprecedented times.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> :rockon:im upping the dose tonight,a monumental decision in these
> 
> unprecedented times.


what 3 c0cks as opposed to the normal 2:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

3 milk thistle and a cup of cha.....innnit


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> Must memorise the guido fist pump! :lol:


im submarine mate, :thumb :save my arms for the gym:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> :rockon:im upping the dose tonight,a monumental decision in these
> 
> unprecedented times.


what to mal?


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> 3 milk thistle and a cup of cha.....innnit


innniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> of course you are pal:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey i bloody am ffs :lol:


----------



## mal

submarine


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> what to mal?


 a cool *G* baby, :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> submarine


^^^^ Is that a bum torpedo??? :thumb:


----------



## sizar

what the hell is that lol


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> a cool *G* baby, :thumb:


massive innit:thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir

WRT I kno you been watchin Jersey Shore on the sly.


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> of course you are pal:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


x2:beer:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Hey i bloody love sausage :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I bet you do oh i bet you do


----------



## mal

aaaaahh.....thats better.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> aaaaahh.....thats better.


Did you just bang one out to Lousy's avi:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Did you just bang one out to Lousy's avi:lol: :lol:


i had to let go man:lol::lol:balls were pumped.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> i had to let go man:lol::lol:balls were pumped.


Ah... life in the old dog yet:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i had to let go man:lol::lol:balls were pumped.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mal

i want the gym now,get some serious fist pump going.

gun's tomoz:cool2:just pinned the ass,fvkin rok and roller.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> i want the gym now,get some serious fist pump going.
> 
> gun's tomoz:cool2:just pinned the ass,fvkin rok and roller.


Yeah baby 1G..... you need to do some front double fist pumps:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i want the gym now,get some serious fist pump going.
> 
> gun's tomoz:cool2:just pinned the ass,fvkin rok and roller.


What did you pin Mal?


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Ah... i love dogs,they bark when i fill them:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> What did you pin Mal?


sum test e and deca:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Mal I cant belive you pinned your a55 without me:ban:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> sum sausage:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


>


Ah Rossco and his love of dogs :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

:laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Ah Rossco and his love of dogs :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Yeah baby 1G..... you need to do some front double fist pumps:thumb:


summers coming bro,cant mess about,get the dose right:cool2:


----------



## mal

:lol: :lol::lol:walls


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> summers coming bro,cant mess about,get the dose right:cool2:


I hear ya buddy... hopefully starting my 2nd cycle tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Ah Rossco and his love of dogs :lol:


woz up with your back bro?


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> I hear ya buddy... hopefully starting my 2nd cycle tomorrow:thumb:


nice, :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> I hear ya buddy... hopefully starting my 2nd cycle tomorrow:thumb:


What you taking Rossco?


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> What you taking Rossco?


2ml test 350 1-15

40mg d-bol 1-4

50mg winny 10-15:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> 2ml test 350 1-15
> 
> 40mg d-bol 1-4
> 
> 50mg winny 10-15:thumb:


Thats nice i have done the same minus the winny, what would the winny do for me in that cycle what sort of dosage are you talking about with the winny?


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> 2ml test 350 1-15
> 
> 40mg d-bol 1-4
> 
> 50mg winny 10-15:thumb:


nice, i got winny too for last 6 and a few other bits.

lousy is your back ok mate?


----------



## Rossco700

I'm hopin it dries me out a little towards the end buddy...... how did you get on with the test 350?


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> nice, i got winny too for last 6 and a few other bits.
> 
> lousy is your back ok mate?


a secret potion???? pres tel


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> nice, i got winny too for last 6 and a few other bits.
> 
> lousy is your back ok mate?


My back is as good as it can ever get Mal dcos told me it will never be full strength again rest of my life, i have to go far easier on my back than i would have normally but that's ok as long as i can still lift sure i was never going to compete anyway.

The only good thing about it was a fractured the vertebra nice and neat a neat fracture the damage was done to the muscles surrounding my vertebra :beer:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> I'm hopin it dries me out a little towards the end buddy...... how did you get on with the test 350?


I did ok i think the 350 was underdosed and i say this cos at 2ml it didn't feel like 700 as from what i did before i felt if i had taking another mil it would have been the same but i still gained off it :beer:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I did ok i think the 350 was underdosed and i say this cos at 2ml it didn't feel like 700 as from what i did before i felt if i had taking another mil it would have been the same but i still gained off it :beer:


Did you bang the 2ml in one go or split it...... I've heard some folk say the pip can be bad at 2ml but ok at 1..... I'm just gonna bang the 2ml in one shot and see how i get on:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> a secret potion???? pres tel


i got aromasin,im on that now all the way through,well i got

npp

prop

one rip

trenabol

tri sus:lol: :lol: so im not sure yet lol,pic two of them and get rid

of the rest.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> Did you bang the 2ml in one go or split it...... I've heard some folk say the pip can be bad at 2ml but ok at 1..... I'm just gonna bang the 2ml in one shot and see how i get on:thumbup1:


I used to shoot it in split doses but now it's 2ml in glute and quad that's it i do get pip from 2ml normally but nothing bad i like it then i feel in my head i'm getting the right dose


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> i got aromasin,im on that now all the way through,well i got
> 
> npp
> 
> prop
> 
> one rip
> 
> trenabol
> 
> tri sus:lol: :lol: so im not sure yet lol,pic two of them and get rid
> 
> of the rest.


Sounds good.... I'm just waitin on adex then I'm gtg:thumb:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> My back is as good as it can ever get Mal dcos told me it will never be full strength again rest of my life, i have to go far easier on my back than i would have normally but that's ok as long as i can still lift sure i was never going to compete anyway.
> 
> The only good thing about it was a fractured the vertebra nice and neat a neat fracture the damage was done to the muscles surrounding my vertebra :beer:


wow man your an insperation right there!i too have lower bak probs

from all the liftin,just train around it now. :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i got aromasin,im on that now all the way through,well i got
> 
> npp
> 
> prop
> 
> one rip
> 
> trenabol
> 
> tri sus:lol: :lol: so im not sure yet lol,pic two of them and get rid
> 
> of the rest.


Mal whats npp like to deca see i took deca twice and i swear i'll never take it again only makes me look fat and my tits really hurt on it plus it just shuts me down that bad i don't work, is npp any better i know it's faster acting does that make a big difference i mean do you still get the strength gains but not the other crap??


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> wow man your an insperation right there!i too have lower bak probs
> 
> from all the liftin,just train around it now. :thumbup1:


Thanks Mal :beer: yes that's what i have learnt to do but saying that after my squats my back is soo tight sometimes i think i can't breath properly it's that tight but there is nothing else i can do.

What happened to your back? just too much heavy lifting over the years?


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Mal whats npp like to deca see i took deca twice and i swear i'll never take it again only makes me look fat and my tits really hurt on it plus it just shuts me down that bad i don't work, is npp any better i know it's faster acting does that make a big difference i mean do you still get the strength gains but not the other crap??


well cant answer that for sure as i only take it in small doses.find it

great for my joints.i took some on my last cycle,but was running

plenty of test with it,but i was getting plenty of wood lol.

im taking pronabol deca at the mo,but only one shot a week.

i would imagine you would get similar sides if run at higher doses.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> well cant answer that for sure as i only take it in small doses.find it
> 
> great for my joints.i took some on my last cycle,but was running
> 
> plenty of test with it,but i was getting plenty of wood lol.
> 
> im taking pronabol deca at the mo,but only one shot a week.
> 
> i would imagine you would get similar sides if run at higher doses.


I see that's the same deca i used as well worked a treat for what it was meant to be it's just i don't like what it does to me.

I like the fact as you mentioned it helps the joints, my left shoulder didn't crack when i was on it but that was the only thing i like so i knocked it in the head and swore never to take it again but have always wondered if npp would be any better maybe i'll give it a go :beer:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Thanks Mal :beer: yes that's what i have learnt to do but saying that after my squats my back is soo tight sometimes i think i can't breath properly it's that tight but there is nothing else i can do.
> 
> What happened to your back? just too much heavy lifting over the years?


wear and tear over the years,yes mate i do yoga n stuff,glute stretches

everything,loads of core work,ive started doing light deads off a bench

my back feels much better now tbh,just train through the pain.

i swim too which is exellent. :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

this has all got a bit serious in here..... im gonna take a picture of my cross eyes to lighten my mood:lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Rossco700 said:


> this has all got a bit serious in here..... im gonna take a picture of my cross eyes to lighten my mood:lol: :lol:


x100


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> wear and tear over the years,yes mate i do yoga n stuff,glute stretches
> 
> everything,loads of core work,ive started doing light deads off a bench
> 
> my back feels much better now tbh,just *train through the pain*.
> 
> i swim too which is exellent. :thumb:


That is one thing i am worried about as i don't want to leave myself in a chair see there are times when i feeli have no back at all and sometimes i think to myself someday this is going to go completely that's why i careful not to over do it as i don't really need to as i'm just a dummy bodybuilder :lol:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> That is one thing i am worried about as i don't want to leave myself in a chair see there are times when i feeli have no back at all and sometimes i think to myself someday this is going to go completely that's why i careful not to over do it as i don't really need to as i'm just a dummy bodybuilder :lol:


certain angle nothing there,its wierd,but fvk it man if i do nuthin

my back will seize right up,it makes you use good form,if i thiken

all the mus up around the area,less strain on the lower back.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> this has all got a bit serious in here..... im gonna take a picture of my really really small penis to lighten my mood:lol: :lol:


Oh please don't i'll die laughing :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> this has all got a bit serious in here..... im gonna take a picture of my *tiny winky* to lighten my mood:lol: :lol:


fvck man it has:laugh:i was thinkin the same:lol:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> x100


X 900


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> certain angle nothing there,its wierd,but fvk it man if i do nuthin
> 
> my back will seize right up,it makes you use good form,if i thiken
> 
> all the mus up around the area,less strain on the lower back.


Yes i find myself really concentrating on form far more :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> X 900


X 1000

HELMET :lol:


----------



## mal

IS HITTIN THE SACK LADS,LATERS:thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Yes i find myself really concentrating on [email protected] far more :thumbup1:


How cum! :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> How cum! :whistling:


Cos it's more fun :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

...what a day...what a day.....im feckin buzzin...adrenalins bubbbling away

gym at 830...woooshhh!!!


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> ...what a day...what a day.....im feckin buzzin...adrenalins bubbbling away
> 
> gym at *830*...woooshhh!!!


wow man thats late,i was out of the gym by 12 today,achin like a

biatch:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

ruaidhri said:


> got my 4 tubs for a ton ten today from discount supps


*REFLEX??*



ruaidhri said:


> haha i feel the exact same, gym for the first time in 3 days at 8, and the weather up in dundee's great too :thumb:


*Go for it buddy:thumb:*



mal said:


> wow man thats late,i was out of the gym by 12 today,achin like a
> 
> biatch:thumb:


*...like the biatch you are baby* :bounce:

i always work out late, gyms open til 10pm 7 nights a week:thumb:


----------



## mal

also had a rethink on the stack and had another shot today

of tri-sus:whistling:never used an ai,and already i can see its

going to hold back gains:cursing: so its war! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> also had a rethink on the stack and had another shot today
> 
> of tri-sus:whistling:never used an ai,and already i can see its
> 
> going to hold back gains:cursing: so its war! :lol:


 :2guns: :2guns: :2guns:



ruaidhri said:


> IM USING THAT NOW...mmmmmmmm:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Aron

sizar said:


> must be the biggest guy down your gym ... it's ok wanting to look like someone .. nothing wrong with that but don't pretend to him lol


WTF why would i pretend to be someone im not on a fvcing internet forum, you skinny piece of 5hit.


----------



## Rob68

Aron said:


> WTF why would i pretend to be someone im not on a fvcing internet forum, you skinny piece of 5hit.


Not planning on staying round here long then i take it?...

Drop the `HARD MAN ` bull**** attitude fella and youll get on just fine on here....

its a friendly forum.......... :cool2:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> Not planning on staying round here long then i take it?...
> 
> *Drop the `HARD MAN ` bull**** attitude fella and youll get on just fine on here....*
> 
> its a friendly forum.......... :cool2:


must be too many protein shakes.....


----------



## mal

RJ68 said:


> Not planning on staying round here long then i take it?...
> 
> *Drop your panti'es fella!* and youll get on just fine on here....
> 
> its a friendly forum.......... :cool2:


Poor aron,he bites the dust.mr angry pants:lol:


----------



## Rob68

mal said:


> Poor aron,i will miss you so much my hunky hard man...we were meant to be together...i love you so much...now i`ll have to go back to pelayo......  :lol:


----------



## sizar

Haha someone having a time of the month .. i just hate people who chat rubbish with no evidence to back it up .


----------



## mal

aron ,what a card lol,gutted i missed his presence last night:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

^^^^...dont start Rab...:laugh:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> Haha someone having a time of the month .. i just hate people who chat rubbish with no evidence to back it up .


i think he was a frustrated natty bro.


----------



## mal

i was trying to build a repore with him,i think he lacked

personality or sumin:confused1::lol:never got to ask where he got

his gloves from.

he sent me a pic of himself yesterday!

View attachment 39217


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> i was trying to build a repore with him,i think he lacked
> 
> personality or sumin:confused1::lol:never got to ask where he got
> 
> his gloves from.
> 
> he sent me a pic of himself yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 39217


i have seen a guy like that in th gym .. he jeans is down to his knees and pair of jogging underneath .. 5 inch arms


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> i have seen a guy like that in th gym .. he jeans is down to his knees and pair of jogging underneath .. 5 inch arms


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> i have seen a guy like that in th gym .. he jeans is down to his knees and pair of jogging underneath .. 5 inch arms


...have we met? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

sizar said:


> Haha someone having a time of the month .. i just hate people who* chat rubbish with no evidence to back it up* .


I didn't see you post evidence that the guy in the pic wasn't him:confused1:


----------



## Tommy10

WRT said:


> I didn't see you post evidence that the guy in the pic wasn't him:confused1:


...let it go Tom FFS..... 

ps...11,000 rps....u hoe


----------



## sizar

WRT said:


> I didn't see you post evidence that the guy in the pic wasn't him:confused1:


GET OVER IT STOP CRYING ABOUT IT FUK SAKE :ban:


----------



## Críostóir

damn where'd he go I wanted to ask where he got the gloves from


----------



## Críostóir

Pelayo said:


> Hello... Is it me your looking for?


Who me... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> damn where'd he go I wanted to ask where he got the gloves from


..i'll ask him when he gets out the shower....  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Thanks man my hands are cut up to pieces from deads now desperate for sum gloves


----------



## sizar

real men don't need gloves... just straps


----------



## Rossco700

My oh My I've missed some action in here boys...... how's the tension tonight???


----------



## sizar

HOT


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> HOT


Thanks baby:whistling:


----------



## sizar

your welcome darling..


----------



## mal

im eating a bag of cheese puff's,fvck it:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

ahh malagineee wanna GET BIG lol eating some cheese .. what sort man ?


----------



## Rossco700

please tell me it cheetos..... I luuuuuurve cheetooooooooo's:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> im eating a bag of cheese puff's,fvck it:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

a cheap version of wotsits, like a natty compared to like

someone on gear,ok but never the same:lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

whos a natty in this thread lol


----------



## Tommy10

...im havin a bad jab nite...ttok me 10 mins to jab my right quad...got the f.uckin left one now!!

heylp


----------



## mal

im on a bulk todaywheres aron? :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> a cheap version of wotsits, I bought them in Lidl..... Scandanavian for pure cheap sh1t:lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

why mate what's up .. stick in ya BUTT


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> ...im havin a bad jab nite...ttok me 10 mins to jab my right quad...got the f.uckin left one now!!
> 
> heylp


Want me to come do it for you..... mine was smooth as a babies bottom tonight:thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

Rossco700 said:


> My oh My I've missed some action in here boys...... how's the tension tonight???


I just had a nap. Gym and uni takes its toll . . . Yea the sexual tension has settled down. Now I think everyone has knocked one out :lol:


----------



## sizar

Roscco .. is this your 1st cycle ?


----------



## mal

they are mate,lidl spesh:lol: :lol: :lol:cr^p


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> Roscco .. is this your 1st cycle ?


First injectable mate, and first jab tonight


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> I just had a nap. Gym and uni takes its toll . . . Yea the sexual tension has settled down. Now I think everyone has knocked one out :lol:


mate,all i seem to do is nap,fvkin nap for wales :laugh:nice after a workout.


----------



## sizar

ENJOY IT .. u will love it .. guys be aware his gonna be running around trying to hump everyone on here .. so watch out lol


----------



## Críostóir

Rossco700 said:


> Want me to come over and give you some lovin.... mine @ss is smooth as a babies bottom tonight too . . :thumb:


MEOW!


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> First injectable mate, and first jab tonight


oooooww first time,did it hurt! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> mate,all i seem to do is nap,fvkin nap for wales :laugh:nice after a workout.


Nap50s ye :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> mate,all i seem to do is nap,fvkin nap for wales :laugh:nice after a workout.


I'm on nightshift tonight.... planning to hit the gym at midnight, then EAT, EAT and EAT some more, then have a cheeky snoozette...... shhhhh don't tell the dayshift:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> mate,all i seem to do is nap,fvkin nap for wales :laugh:nice after a workout.


Yea becomin a regular thing now ! Shows Im workin hard :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> First time in the log hole mate, and first jab tonight


 :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> ENJOY IT .. u will love it .. guys be aware his gonna be running around trying to hump everyone on here .. so watch out lol


haha I plan too buddy :beer:



mal said:


> oooooww first time,did it hurt! :lol: :lol:


Actually not, I found it really easy, was nervous as fcuk to start with, pin slipped straight in, took my time, asperated, took my time somemore and slowly injected..... can't wait till next week now:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> Yea becomin a regular thing now ! Still can't get a hard on boys:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

LOG HOLE lollllllll


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> Nap50s ye :whistling:


lol,would not mind sumore dbol tho,had too put more test intoday.


----------



## Críostóir

sizar said:


> ENJOY IT .. u will love it .. guys be aware his gonna be running around trying to hump everyone on here .. so watch out lol


I just got a lot of love to give ! :lol:


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> I just got a lot of love to give ! :lol:


Yeah roscoo will love it all up mate.. don't you worry ..


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> lol,would not mind sumore dbol tho,had too put more test intoday.


yeah what dose ?


----------



## Críostóir

I get more wood than you now shut that cake hole. Time for another ****athon !


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> LOG HOLE lollllllll


you still on the cruise?


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> haha I plan too buddy :beer:
> 
> Actually not, I found it really easy, was nervous as fcuk to start with, pin slipped straight in, took my time, asperated, took my time somemore and slowly injected..... can't wait till next week now:thumb:


where- glutes?

just shot my second jab...left quad..... :thumb:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> yeah what dose ?


tri-sus 250 just one mil,so 750 test and deca,no dbol left.mmmm


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> where- glutes?
> 
> just shot my second jab...left quad..... :thumb:


right quad mate, really didn't fancy the glutes TBH


----------



## mal

everyones juiced up!:beer:innit


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> right quad mate, really didn't fancy the glutes TBH


this is my first time doin quads....took me 15mins!!!


----------



## sizar

glute is easy . . . pelyaoo what you think of EQ so far ? i'm confused between EQ or tren lol


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> everyones juiced up!:beer:innit


erm no


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> glute is easy . . . pelyaoo what you think of EQ so far ? i'm confused between EQ or tren lol


defo more vacular.. lean....no bloat at all


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> this is my first time doin quads....took me 15mins!!!


Think I was about 15 mins too, but really just took my time as much as I could and all went really well, I was pleasantly surprised:thumbup1:


----------



## sizar

what dose are you running ?


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> erm no


oh ye,but you looks good anyway bro:cool2:ya feels me.


----------



## Críostóir

15 mins! What are you two like ? I could teach you a thing or two . Its all technique


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> 15 mins! What are you two like ? I could teach you a thing or two . Its all technique


Apparently it's in the wrist...... thats what your pal Aron said about ye anyway:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

i'm off to bed guys falling asleep ere i was up so early and another year day tommorow and training in the evening so hectic .. good night everyone will catch up tommorow


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> i'm off to bed guys falling asleep ere i was up so early and another year day tommorow and training in the evening so hectic .. good night everyone will catch up tommorow


Night night John boy:thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> oh ye,but you looks good anyway bro:cool2:ya feels me.


Thats cause Im the youngest here. And I prob got 10x more test in my veins than all of ye :lol: I feel so vulnerable here :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Rossco700 said:


> Apparently it's in the wrist...... thats what your pal Aron said about ye anyway:lol: :lol: :lol:


You should kno!


----------



## mal

good night bro.


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> defo more vacular.. lean....no bloat at all


im getting some of that for sure.got some winny and tren.


----------



## sizar

Ahh in bed using iPhone app is wicked lol


----------



## sizar

I want tren just scared lol


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> Ahh in bed using iPhone app is wicked lol


I need that bad boy.... I must download it, what does it come under buddy?


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> I want tren just scared lol


mate tren is not imo a good med,ok for pre contest but thats it,

better gear about for regular cycles.


----------



## Rob68

DIRTY SCUMMY NATTY DRIVE BY........ :2guns: :2guns: :2guns: :2guns:

 ............ :rockon:


----------



## Críostóir

I like !


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> im getting some of that for sure.got some winny and tren.


WELL U KNOW I LIKE THE LEAN" RIB" LOOK...


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> WELL U KNOW I LIKE THE LEAN" RIB" LOOK...


and me! im still workin on it:whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> and me! im still workin on it:whistling:


I thought you were there already:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> and me! im still workin on it:whistling:


did you lock the gate Mal?....think..the horses bolted.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> did you lock the gate Mal?....think..the horses *bloated....* :lol: :lol: :lol:


 mmmmmmmm.il be in chek by the summer:thumb: :confused1:


----------



## mal

i will be awsome by the summer! :rockon: just need to tinker

with a few things


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> mmmmmmmm.il be in rehab by the summer:thumb: :confused1:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> I thought you were there already:lol: :lol:


i got very high standards bro,ya gets me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> i got very high standards bro,ya gets me. :lol: :lol:


oh I hear ya buddy:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

squeal.....ouch...ahhhh....can someone bring me a cup of tea and a tena lady:laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> squeal.....ouch...ahhhh....can someone bring me a cup of tea and a tena lady:laugh:


x2:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> x2:lol: :lol:


omfg Ross......i feel likeive had surgery...on the painkillers


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> omfg Ross......i feel likeive had surgery...on the painkillers


Yep me too..... some brufen and a hot bath for me, thats if i can drag this dead leg upstairs:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Yep me too..... some brufen and a hot bath for me, thats if i can drag this dead leg upstairs:lol:


tell me about it:lol:


----------



## mal

take the pain you love it,i have none coz all phami:thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Man up ya pair of handbags... :whistling: .................


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> take the pain you love it,i have none coz all *phami* :thumb: [/quote*]...???*
> 
> ive had much bigger pricks than this before and done cartwheels the next day
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

fcuk this I want my mum:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> ive had much bigger pricks than this before and done cartwheels the next day
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

next time put it in the top of yer ass,you wont have problems walking,

only sitting down:lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> fcuk this I want my mum:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol::lol:did you get your stuff from aldi's.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:did you get your stuff from aldi's.


Actually Malky I got it from Lidl.... same place you get your cheap a55 fake wotsits:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Actually Malky I got it from Lidl.... same place you get your cheap a55 fake wotsits:lol: :lol: :lol:


mate i had terrible pip in the stomach last night from those fvkers:lol:

stik to pharma grade wotsits from now on. :tongue:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> mate i had terrible pip in the stomach last night from those fvkers:lol:
> 
> stik to pharma grade wotsits from now on. :tongue:


Try quavers mate, I hear they're a good blend:thumb:


----------



## mal

kettle crisps are ok,good carbs.shove them in the blender,with

some whey.


----------



## Tommy10

Just passed out with prescription painkillers.....my poor body...if its not juice...its pills for the juice......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> Just passed out with prescription painkillers.....my poor body...if its not juice...its pills for the juice......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Your just a dirty no good junkie:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Your just a dirty no good junkie:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: .....im high as a kite.......... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: .....im high as a kite.......... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Wish I was buddy, but I cant get pickled then go to work pmsl:whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Wish I was buddy, but I cant get pickled then go to work pmsl:whistling:


never done that? :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

QUAD UPDATE:

STILL SORE AS F.UCK!!


----------



## sizar

aww man i feel sorry .. mate forget about jabbing quad lol


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> aww man i feel sorry .. mate forget about jabbing quad lol


pull myself up off the chair...roll off the bed.....and tyin laces...military manouver

:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I just got 40ml of bio chem sus anybody have any experiences with this?

This also falls under delivery day :thumb:


----------



## sizar

40ml did it come in perfume bottle ..or in a shaker lol you greedy sod


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I just got 40ml of bio chem sus anybody have any experiences with this?
> 
> This also falls under delivery day :thumb:


40ml as in forty??...greedy barsteward


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Yes 4 10ml bottle of sus 250 i know i can't say prices in here but got them for nothing, a friend was desparate for the cash so i had to go straight away that was handy for me still have 10ml test 300 left from last time also got 100 tamoxifen and 100 clen.


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Yes 4 10ml bottle of sus 250 i know i can't say prices in here but got them for nothing, a friend was desparate for the cash so i had to go straight away that was handy for me still have 10ml test 300 left from last time also got 100 tamoxifen and 100 clen.


ur my best , favourite fwend on here


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> ur my best , favourite fwend on here


Sure what's 40ml going to do sure that's just 10 days worth :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Sure what's 40ml going to do sure that's just 10 days worth :lol:


sizars my best m8 on here


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> sizar is my boyfriend on here


Nice :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Nice ASSSS :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Thanks


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

So anyone here use bio chem before i could stick up a few pics to get checked out?


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> sister's my best m8 on here


I thought his name was sizar u rotten git


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Pelayo
> 
> Your sister is my best play m8 on here





Rossco700 said:


> I thought you liked big men u rotten git


 :beer:


----------



## Críostóir

my last day at uni tomoro boys woo hoo


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> my last day at gay camp tomoro boys woo hoo


Least your ass will get a break :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

sure I have to earn some money sum how Lousy..


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Least your ass will get a break :thumb:


not in sumer camp it wont... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> sure I need to earn some money sum how Lousy..I can give you a hand shandy for 50p


Ah thanks for the offer but 50p is a bit pricey considering sheep are free :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> not in my camp it wont... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Never a truer word spoken :lol:


----------



## Graham Mc

Callofthewild said:


> my last day at uni tomoro boys woo hoo


Off too Jersey Shore are we ? :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

shut up bizatches


----------



## Críostóir

Graham Mc said:


> Off too Jersey Shore are we ? :lol:


yea need to top up my tan and get sum more get b4 I go m8 :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> shut up babes


 :huh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> yea need to top up my FAKE tan and get sum bum practice get b4 I go m8 :thumb:


I bet you do :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I bet you do :lol:


What you talkin'?

Are you drinkin' that corn liquor?

Are you sippin' on the yak?


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> What you talkin'?
> 
> Are you drinkin' that corn liquor?
> 
> Are you sippin' on the yak?


hes always hanging of a yak..innnit


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> take the pain you'll love it after a while,i have no pain coz i'm already loose:thumb:


Sure we know that :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> fcuk this I want bummed:lol: :lol: :lol:


Easy on there fella it's a Sunday :lol:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> i want some now! but not here,on one of those massive planets.huge pip in the "B EYE":lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

:laugh:

But on a massive planet i have 1 mile bi's :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :laugh:
> 
> But on a massive planet i have 1 mile bi's :thumbup1:


cool,mine would be 8km:laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Lousy_Bastard
> 
> But on a massive planet i have 1 mile bi's





mal said:


> cool,mine would be 8 inches:laugh:


Wow a full 8 inches your mad :laugh:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Wow! ive had a full 8 inches no probs :thumbup1:


i think you can take more:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Lousy_Bastard
> 
> Wow! ive had a full 8 inches no probs





mal said:


> i can take far more than that:thumb:


Yes i know i have been told by both Rossco and Pel :beer:


----------



## mal

RJ68 said:


> i like welsh beef


sorry mate your barkin up the wrong tree:confused1:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Rossco keeps turning me down, does anyone want me??????? :confused1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Lousy_Bastard
> 
> Rossco keeps trying it on with me, does anyone know how i can stop this???????





Rossco700 said:


> I only try it on cos you are tasty


Hey now easy on there fella you know i don't roll the same way as you :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Hey now easy on there fella you know i don't roll the same way as you,theres only one guy in my life,i got pics of sizar all over my wall. :thumbup1:


you two timer:confused1:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> you two timer:confused1:


pmsl:thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by RJ68
> 
> i like welsh beef





mal said:


> I have plenty mate your barkin up the right tree :wub:


You have no shame you'll tackle anything that moves :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Lousy_Bastard
> 
> Hey now easy on there fella you know i don't roll the same way as you,theres only one guy in my life,that's ME i got pics of myself all over my wall.





mal said:


> Can i have some pics of you for my wall i'm fed up lookin g at Rossco Sizar and Pel


Sorry Mal don't hand out pics of myself :beer:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> You have no shame you'll tackle anything that moves :lol:


all the test kikin in:lol::lol:i had to rep juiced lol he made me lauph:laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Sorry Mal don't hand out pics of myself but you can buy them in abundance online...... along with my soiled Y fronts (you know..... the brown ones with the cream piping:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

alreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt...ya bunch a' hoes....


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> all the test kikin in:lol::lol:i had to rep juiced lol he made me lauph:laugh:


I dunno how you find that funny he's a [email protected], gee i might neg rep you now for that :ban:


----------



## Rob68

mal said:


> i need to rep you all....lousy....pel....rossco...rj.....no one else talks to me on here.....is it cos i is in swansea?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

HA HA it's a pity i haven't wore underwear in about 10 years maybe then i might of have believed you :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> alreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt...ya sexy bunch buff men....


I think he's talking to you fellas :cool2:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> yes look at my pics online,especially the ones with animals there cheap too.the y fronts are free so are the skid marks:thumbup1:


na mate not my scene dude:whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I think he's talking to you fellas, cant be me...... i'm not buff :cool2:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> na mate not my scene dude:whistling:


:laugh::laugh: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Spot on :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

mal said:


> yes can you send me some used ones...thats definately my scene. :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> pleae talk to me sexy...im hurt..just cause you've had my man c.unt...u think you can ignore me now???? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :cool2:


----------



## Rossco700

^^^^^^MINT.... fckin pmsl!!!!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

When you fellas edit what i say it's always crap you never offend me, it's too easy for me in here :thumb:


----------



## mal

i am bigger than you though innit


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

:laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> i am bigger than you though innit, but not as big as Rossco, he's a monster


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

WTF :confused1:


----------



## Rob68

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Im sooo slack... it's too easy for me to slip all you guys in me all at once.... :thumb:


----------



## mal

your all beneath me you tozzers,but il let you stand on my shoulders:thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i am bigger than a five year old kid innit


Magic well done


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> When you fellas edit what i say it's always crap you never offend me, it's too easy for me in here :thumb:


*offend???..u should be honoured...let alone priveleged* 



mal said:


> i am bigger than you though innit


yes mal...yoo izzz the biggest...innnit:rolleyes: :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by mal
> 
> i am bigger than you though innit, *and far bigger than Rossc*o, he looks like a monster





Rossco700 said:


> Yes i do have a few spots


Anyone is bigger than Rossco thats not fair comparing yourself to him


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> i am slack though ive had 4 in there all at once :confused1:


 :w00t: wow thats hard core dude


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Anyone is bigger than Rossco except me..... i'm inferior and weak, but up the game when a good bumming's on the cards:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> :w00t: wow thats hard core dude


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

2 in the front....2 in the back....like a mini... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

RJ68 said:


> I have to wear an extra massive butt plug


WOW tough shit :laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> *offend???..u should be honoured...let alone priveleged*
> 
> yes mal...yoo izzz the biggest...innnit:rolleyes: :whistling:


i am,i am,i am:tongue:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 2 in the front....2 in the back....like a mini... :lol: :lol: :lol:


I don't have a entrance at the front


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 2 in the front....2 in the back....like a mini... :lol: :lol: :lol:


3 in the front 12 in the back....like a mini bus:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Mal..... is that short for MASSIVE LIFTER?????? Yooooooo iz da best bro innnnniiiiiiiit


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Bunch of bum bandits in here


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I don't have a entrance at the front


dont worry rossco will make one there for you:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> dont worry rossco will make one there for you:thumb:


oi..... :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> Mal..... is that short for MASSIVE LIFTER?????? Yooooooo iz da best bro innnnniiiiiiiit


Massive Anal Lad


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> dont worry rossco will make one there for you:thumb:


:laugh:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Mal..... is that short for MASSIVE LIFTER?????? Yooooooo iz da best bro innnnniiiiiiiit


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

I'm outta here boys....that thing called the gym is calling, laters!!!!


----------



## Críostóir

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Massive Anal Lad


I hear you man; but keep that info private pls :whistling:


----------



## sizar

what's happening brothers ? good evening ?


----------



## Críostóir

put that 6pak away ya puttin me to shame!


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> what's happening brothers ? good evening ?


CEASAR.....change ur avi....its not FAT CLUB.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

haha ... mate i was natty patty der lol .. shows you i know my sh!t lol i can get in condition ..


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> haha ... mate i was *natty patty* der lol .. shows you i know my sh!t lol i can get in condition ..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

you da man bro,im going for mass!just ad a meal and a thick

shake:laugh:2000 cals easy baby:thumbup1:

coffee now catch yall later.


----------



## Críostóir

ok GEOFF!


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> ok GEOFF!


 :whistling:


----------



## sizar

lol me too mass ... baby bring it on


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Lousy_Bastard
> 
> Massive Anal Lad





Callofthewild said:


> I hear you man; can i join in pls :whistling:


No join in's allowed :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> lol me too mass ... baby bring it on


Me 3:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> No join in's allowed :lol:


x2.... invites only to the Club Tropicana!!! :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> you da man bro,im going for fat! just ad 5 meals and a treakle like
> 
> shake:laugh:20,000 cals easy baby:thumbup1:
> 
> wank now catch yall later.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> x2.... invites only to the Club Tropicana!!! :thumb:


 :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Rossco700 said:


> x2.... invites only to the Club Tropicana!!! :thumb:


Drinks are free.... but BJ's cost an arm and a leg:lol:


----------



## mal

mean and lean


----------



## Rossco700

hench and thick


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> Drinks are free.... BJ's are free and bumming is really free:lol:


You are a slag :bounce:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> cat and fat


That's a nice look Mal :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

f.uck me...the test is flyin in here...ducks for cover....


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> f.uck me...the test is flyin in here...ducks for cover....


looking good in the avi,put much weight on?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> looking good in the avi,put much weight on?


6lb... :thumb:

no ribs:ban:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> That's a nice look Mal one day i want your size. :thumbup1:


you'l get there one day mate:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

looking good dudeits nice when the weight goes on.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> looking good dudeits nice when the weight goes on.


it sure is mal....i can feel it...hit 2 PBS at the gym this morning on flys and inclines


----------



## mal

and in a short time too,your responding well which is a good sign!

how much do you want to gain 1-2 stone?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> and in a short time too,your responding well which is a good sign!
> 
> how much do you want to gain 1-2 stone?


a stone pal...16st is the goal....im at 15'5/6 now....was 15 two weeks ago

im having 2 mass shakes a day on top of my usual food....wk4 now...so things are stating to happen....btw...should i stop the d-bol now?


----------



## sizar

yeah stop dbol ..add some TREN


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> it sure is mal....i can feel it...hit 2 PBS at the gym this morning on flys and inclines


What were the lifts buddy?


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> yeah stop dbol ..add some TREN


what will that do?.....im already stacking the test with equip.....

sould i drop the equip too for tren.... :confused1:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> a stone pal...16st is the goal....im at 15'5/6 now....was 15 two weeks ago
> 
> im having 2 mass shakes a day on top of my usual food....wk4 now...so things are stating to happen....btw...should i stop the d-bol now?


mmm...you should hit that weight easy by week 8 you wont

see much diff after that,i used too gain 2 stone on a cycle,

but wasnt too concerned about condition lol and never

used ai's, are you? a stone will be no prob on a 12 week cycle.


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> ...3ml..yea?.....well im doin 2 at the mo.....if i do that...should i jab twice a week at 1.5 or shoot the 3 at once?


mate you don't need to up the dose.. don't be crazy .. there is no need .. :laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> Your way offtrack





sizar said:


> it depends what strength gear you have if you have got test 250/ml .. then it's 4ml = 1gram of test .. basically 1000mg ..
> 
> i think yours is test 350mg/ml so it be just under 3ml to give a you gram of test.


Fcuk knows what I was tryin to say....... the maths was workin in my head, then I spilled a load of sh1te with my fingers:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

sizar said:


> it depends what strength gear you have if you have got test 250/ml .. then it's 4ml = 1gram of test .. basically 1000mg ..
> 
> i think yours is test 350mg/ml so it be just under 3ml to give a you gram of test.


wrong it will be 3.5ml (approx.)


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> mate you don't need to up the dose.. don't be crazy .. there is no need .. :laugh:


*yoo bein serious?* :confused1:



Rossco700 said:


> Fcuk knows what I was tryin to say....... the maths was workin in my head, then I spilled a load of sh1te with my fingers:lol:


dippy doris... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> wrong it will be 3.5ml (approx.)


thanks Doc.. :thumb:


----------



## sizar

umm not really .. 3 X 350 = 1050mg .. 1gram and 50mg on top .. so hush ya gum lol


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> wrong it will be 3.5ml (approx.)


See this is where I'm confused, if its test 350, then thats 350mg per ml. 3ml is 3x350..... 1050mg - ie 1.05g...... no????


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> umm not really .. 3 X 350 = 1050mg .. 1gram and 50mg on top .. so hush ya gum lol


pmsl:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> *yoo bein serious?* :confused1:
> 
> honestly mate.. higher dose don't need more gains .. your muscle recover and rebuild and certain rate that dose won't really make the process any faster than it is right now..... so why bang in more gear than you actually need to


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> See this is where I'm confused, if its test 350, then thats 350mg per ml. 3ml is 3x350..... 1050mg - ie 1.05g...... no????


correct dorris. :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> correct dorris. :lol:


Thanks Johnny:lol:


----------



## sizar

Rossco700 said:


> See this is where I'm confused, if its test 350, then thats 350mg per ml. 3ml is 3x350..... 1050mg - ie 1.05g...... no????


yeah that's right mate... just like i explained innit :laugh:


----------



## WRT

1g is 2.857142857142857ml


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> x2 just stik to what your doin,youl be fine,just mess around with
> 
> the cals for gains.


----------



## Críostóir

Pelayo said:


> *..no...ramsay said to stop talking numbers*...  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> dis is gonna sound fick innnit....but how *much is a gramme in ml* terms??


That was the question I was asked

http://www.convertunits.com/from/milliliters/to/grams

:cool2:


----------



## Críostóir

WRT said:


> 1g is 2.857142857142857ml


No No No No No

http://www.convertunits.com/from/milliliters/to/grams


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> umm not really .. 3 X 350 = 1050mg .. 1gram and 50mg on top .. *so hush ya gum lol*[/quote*]...u are sooo f.uckin ghetto man:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

WRT said:


> 1g is 2.857142857142857ml


no its 2.857142857142857.1 ml


----------



## Rossco700

mathematics is p1sh...... quantum physics, now thats a different story altogether:lol:


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> That was the question I was asked
> 
> http://www.convertunits.com/from/milliliters/to/grams
> 
> :cool2:


that's for liquid mate.. we are talking about volume and concentration of the gear here .. not conversion lol silly natty lol :laugh:


----------



## WRT

mal said:


> no its 2.857142857142857.1 ml


Divided by pi squared


----------



## sizar




----------



## Críostóir

sizar said:


> that's for liquid mate.. we are talking about volume and concentration of the gear here .. not conversion lol silly natty lol :laugh:


shut up :lol: :lol: :lol:

No one told me you were going complex with concentration and volume calculations


----------



## WRT

It's a piece of **** to work out how many ml's of oil you need, you divide how much gear you want by the concentration of the gear per ml. So if you wanted to jab 2.7g from test 350 then divide 2700 by 350 - about 7.7ml


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> shut up :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> No one told me you were going complex with concentration and volume calculations


you should know that .. anyway .. that's why 1ml is different in every compound depending on the concentration of compound per ml... :laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

blah blah blah


----------



## Tommy10

WRT said:


> It's a piece of **** to work out how many ml's of oil you need, you divide how much gear you want by the concentration of the gear per ml. So if you wanted to jab 2.7g from test 350 then divide 2700 by 350 - *about 7.7ml*


heart attack numbers..... :whistling:

nite all


----------



## sizar

WRT said:


> It's a piece of **** to work out how many ml's of oil you need, you divide how much gear you want by the concentration of the gear per ml. So if you wanted to jab 2.7g from test 350 then divide 2700 by 350 - about 7.7ml


how many ml you inject into those round as$ delt of yours ? share the knowledge :laugh:


----------



## mal

WRT said:


> Divided by pi squared


dont know pi:confused1: only beef ones


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> heart attack numbers..... :whistling:
> 
> nite all


night bud ..


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> dont know pi:confused1: only beef ones


curtains!!! :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> curtains!!! :lol:


massive curtains:lol::lol:flaps like!


----------



## Críostóir

I Aer Can Ven Na Mar


----------



## sizar

alright guys i'm off to bed ... rock and roll tomorrow work then leg session at 6 tomorrow .


----------



## WRT

sizar said:


> how many ml you inject into those round as$ delt of yours ? share the knowledge :laugh:


That's just genetics and FST-7, doing that for delts has brought them up nicely:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> alright guys i'm off to bed ... rock and roll tomorrow work then leg session at 6 tomorrow .


Good night mary ellen:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> massive curtains:lol::lol:flaps like!


Love em!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> mathematics is ace,i divide my 13 inch arms by my 20 inch thighs,and times my 4in tuppence,you get me. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

^^^^I thought it was toooooo grown up in here tonight:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Im ready to communicate with you now....

*Tell you my secrets..*


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> ^^^^I thought it was toooooo grown up in here tonight:lol:


tooooo serious,alot of people joining in as well:laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> tooooo serious,alot of people bumming me..... i luvs it innnniiiiiiiiiiiiit:laugh:


----------



## mal

im raw dude :thumb :catch you lot tomoz!goodnight


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> looking good in the avi, have you lost much weight?


Was thinking the same myself :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by mal
> 
> looking good in the avi,have you lost much weight?





Pelayo said:


> I have lost 16lbs... :thumb:
> 
> all ribs:ban:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> you'l get there one day mate:thumbup1:


Thanks :laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

talking to yourself again lousy?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> talking to yourself again lousy?


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Ummm yes :blush: That's what happens when you have no friends :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri

This thread is massive now!


----------



## sizar

Bri said:


> my a$s is massive now!


----------



## mal

Bri said:


> This thread is massive now,like those massive planets!and like mal who is really massive


cheers bri:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Bri said:


> This thread is massive now!


92 pages of funny boy chat :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Bri said:


> This thread is massive now!


Like my ass

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> cheers bri:thumb:


:laugh: You and your massive planets, sometimes i think that's where you are :laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


:no:


----------



## mal

chest and bi's latercant wait,massive pump's!im covered in veins

this morn,my carb up on the weekend went well


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> chest and bi's latercant wait,massive pump's!im covered in veins
> 
> this morn,my carb up on the weekend went well


Legs today..... I'm on a constant carb up, was heavy bloated at the weekend, adex is doing its job now tho buddy:thumb:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Legs today..... I'm on a constant carb up, was heavy bloated at the weekend, adex is doing its job now tho buddy:thumb:


ive stopped ai for now,see how it goes. I cant handle the bloat anymore

but feel the diff already,bigger,fuller,stronger body temp going up!veins.

if i start "moon facing" il re-introduce them later. :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> ive stopped ai for now,see how it goes. I cant handle the bloat anymore
> 
> but feel the diff already,bigger,fuller,stronger body temp going up!veins.
> 
> if i start "moon facing" il re-introduce them later. :lol:


My body temp is all over the place, could this be the gear, at the end of week 1????


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> My body temp is all over the place, could this be the gear, at the end of week 1????


1 week:confused1:see what your like after 4:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> 1 week:confused1:see what your like after 4:thumb:


Mate just back from doin legs..... thats the 2nd sesh in a row where the sweats been pumpin out me!!!


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Mate just back from doin legs..... thats the 2nd sesh in a row where the sweats been pumpin out me!!!


do you wear a jumper when you train:lol:what supps you on?

sweating means nothing really dude,so dont worry about that.


----------



## Rossco700

Nah i wear a vest or t-shirt :lol: , only supps i'm on are omega 3 caps and reflex whey. The gym is just the extreme version, gettin hot flushes just sittin round doin nowt, which aint like me at all, and hot as fcuk at night when tryin to sleep


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Nah i wear a vest or t-shirt :lol: , only supps i'm on are omega 3 caps and reflex whey. The gym is just the extreme version, gettin hot flushes just sittin round doin nowt, which aint like me at all, and hot as fcuk at night when tryin to sleep


thats the juice bro,open the windows in the bedroom

what gear you on ,just test like.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> thats the juice bro,open the windows in the bedroom
> 
> what gear you on ,just test like.


Elite La Pharma test350, and 40mg ELP dbol


----------



## mal

ye man,just put up with it. **** i used to sweat like river lol

everywhere i went,drippin all over the place,if you go out

wear a black shirt and tons of fvkin spray:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> ye man,just put up with it. **** i used to sweat like river lol
> 
> everywhere i went,drippin all over the place,if you go out
> 
> wear a black shirt and tons of fvkin spray:lol: :lol: :lol:


haha i quite like it.... makes me feel like a slut:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> haha i quite like it.... makes me feel like a slut:lol: :lol: :lol:


good for the skin too:thumbup1:all athlete's sweat!


----------



## Tommy10

OMFG....had to move 137 boxes down a flight of stairs today....

meep..meep... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ironclad

Seeing as this is now the post whore thread..

That ainsley harriott just turned up in my office. Seemed friendly enuff, thank fvck he didn't do that stupid laugh lol


----------



## Tommy10

Witch-King said:


> Seeing as this is now *the post whore thread..*
> 
> That ainsley harriott just turned up in my office. Seemed friendly enuff, thank fvck he didn't do that stupid laugh lol


que?


----------



## Críostóir

Witch-King said:


> Seeing as this is now the post whore thread..
> 
> I thought I would make my long awaited appearance :thumbup1:l


Good lad :beer:


----------



## Ironclad

Pelayo said:


> que?


will it be the red tomato or green pepper, vote now.. :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Witch-King said:


> will it be the red tomato or green pepper, vote now.. :lol:


..whats goin on.... :confused1: :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> ..whats goin on.... :confused1: :confused1: :lol: :lol:


I think it's horny slang for wanting to juggle your peppers Tom:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

X2


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> I think it's horny slang for wanting to juggle your peppers Tom:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :whistling: :whistling:..*u know that kinda things of limits now*. :whistling: :whistling:



Callofthewild said:


> X2[/quote*]...shut it*
> 
> *wel boys..im destroyed, on the couch in a mess after my back seshh*
> 
> *2nite...al good though:bounce:*


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> :whistling: :whistling:..*u know that kinda things of limits now*. :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Not as destroyed as me after my leg sesh..... I fckin love to hate squats:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Críostóir

Callofthewild said:


> X2[/quote*]...shut it*
> 
> *wel boys..im destroyed, on the couch in a mess after my back seshh*
> 
> *2nite...al good though:bounce:*


Well I have to keep myself entertained :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

wee back shot for ya guys....


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> wee back shot for ya guys....


juice has kicked in then.... lookin a bit smoother today bro


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> juice has kicked in then.... lookin a bit smoother today bro


look at my neck....its like my uncles that drives the lager lorries.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> look at my neck....its like my uncles that drives the lager lorries.. :lol: :lol:


Have you been out in the sun???


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Have you been out in the sun???


aye...suny glesga:laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> aye...suny glesga:laugh:


Not as sunny as Norfolk or so I hear...... best I make the most of it..... it always pishes in Greenock:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Where's that boy Malky...... is he eating again? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Where's that boy Malky...... is he eating again? :lol: :lol:


YEA ..HES EATIN LOUSEY:lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

your awful red Pelayo..


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Where's that boy Malky...... is he eating again? :lol: :lol:


me guts are hurtin,thick pre bed shake 1000 cals+:rockon:solid!


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> YEA ..HES EATIN LOUSEY:lol: :lol:


Eating or noshing:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Rossco700 said:


> Where's that boy Malky...... is he eating again? :lol: :lol:


I fink I ****ed him off.... he deleted me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> YEA ..HES EATIN LOUSEY:lol: :lol:


gobble gobble. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> me guts are hurtin,thick pre bed shake 1000 cals+:rockon:solid!


HAHAHA How did I know your were throwing some grub down yer neck man:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> I fink I ****ed him off.... he deleted me maybe coz I'm a muscle worshipper:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

ise fvkin massive iinnnnnnnnnniiiitttttttttttttttttttt:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> ise fvkin massive iinnnnnnnnnniiiitttttttttttttttttttt:thumb:


Yoooooo definately iz bruv..... I iz gonna be fckin massive innnniiiitttt


----------



## Críostóir

Rossco700 said:


> I am the muscle worshipper


You tell em - no shame in it :whistling:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Yoooooo definately iz bruv..... I iz gonna be fckin massive innnniiiitttt


up the dose iinnnnnittt bro,ya gets me! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> up the dose iinnnnnittt bro,ya gets me! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


10ml per day might make me crosseyed tho innit? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> 10ml per day might make me crosseyed tho innit? :lol: :lol: :lol:


10ml whats that in mg's:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 1.5 g's bro,im on the money baby


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> 10ml whats that in mg's:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 1.5 g's bro,im on the money baby


Wrooooooooooooooong its 6.275858673635496097 x PIE (fannie for short)

see aye izzzzzz da maf master innnnnniiiiiiittttt bruv:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

i might do that pie sh1t bro,get some well massive gains,beef an onion:thumb::lol:but its 1.5 from next week,you know.....1500 like:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> i might do that pie sh1t bro,get some well massive gains,beef an onion:thumb::lol:but its 1.5 from next week,you know.....1500 like:lol:


dude yoooo iz gonna be a monster inniiiitt..... da kidz will cross da road to avoid you ya gets me man:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

im off mate catch you again! :thumb:


----------



## courage

mal said:


> im of mate catch you again! :thumb:


lol


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> wee back shot for ya guys....


 

dorian yates right there bro!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> dorian yates right there bro!


who?....moi...?

:blush: :blush: :wub:


----------



## mal

ok ok gh next week:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> ok ok dinner/ dvd/ shag week?? :thumb:


----------



## mal

loly


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> shag week????? WTF's that:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

this threads fvked up:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> this threads fvked up:lol: :lol: :lol:


Mate I realised that about a week ago..... but yooooo luvz it innnnniiiiiiiitttttt:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

anyoo....i started today on a high...big smile goin 2 work....gets in to work..says to my team " ladies i can feel a good day comming on":laugh:

fast forward to me slippin on a wet floor...t.its up...:laugh:

fast orward to 630...feel sic as a dog....thought i was gonna vomit:laugh:

comes home collapses on couch..wakens up..eats...back to normal:bounce: :bounce:

BUZZIN

gonna start stackin my test with deca from next week..... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> anyoo....i started today on a high...big smile goin 2 work....gets in to work..says to my team " ladies i can feel a good day comming on":laugh:
> 
> fast forward to me slippin on a wet floor...t.its up...:laugh:
> 
> fast orward to 630...feel sic as a dog....thought i was gonna vomit:laugh:
> 
> comes home collapses on couch..wakens up..eats...back to normal:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> BUZZIN
> 
> gonna start stackin my test with deca from next week..... :whistling: :whistling:


All in all sounds like a good day buddy...... and hey, were you injured in an accident at work???? Call National Accident Helpline for a no win no fee claim......Not available in Scotland, England, Wales or Northern Ireland!!!!!

Test and Deca...... bruv yooo iz da man inniiiitt:thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

Aww poor baby is sick. . . You not sleepin enough, burnin wick at both does eh! What you work at . . .


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> All in all sounds like a good day buddy...... and hey, were you injured in an accident at work???? Call National Accident Helpline for a no win no fee claim......Not available in Scotland, England, Wales or Northern Ireland!!!!!
> 
> Test and *Deca......* bruv yooo iz da man inniiiitt:thumb:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



Callofthewild said:


> Aww poor baby is sick. . . You not sleepin enough, burnin wick at both does eh! What you work at . . .


*muscle woshiper*


----------



## Críostóir

hahahahahha

I dont think so


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> hahahahahha
> 
> I dont think so


what times the cam on....  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> what times the cam on....  :lol: :lol:


pmsl:lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously tho...... wot time???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

I'm a bad mofo.... probably even badder than Leroy Brown, and he was the baddest mofo in town!!

Why I hear you ask......

Coz I just had a choccie bar innniiiiiiit:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> I'm a bad mofo.... probably even badder than Leroy Brown, and he was the baddest mofo in town!!
> 
> Why I hear you ask......
> 
> Coz I just had a choccie bar innniiiiiiit:thumb:


 mg: :w00t: h34r: :death: :surrender:  :nono: :no: :sneaky2: :thumbdown: :huh:

geeze a bit ya bass:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Rossco700 said:


> pmsl:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Seriously tho...... wot time???? :lol: :lol:


Its on now; you two remember the website right :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> mg: :w00t: h34r: :death: :surrender:  :nono: :no: :sneaky2: :thumbdown: :huh:
> 
> geeze a bit ya bass :lol:


Too late I wolfed it all down and its gooooooooooone!


----------



## WRT

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

fvkin huge man:lol:lol the lat spin.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> fvkin huge man:lol:lol the lat spin.


He's a cool guy:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Do you know how good it is to be this massive? Uuugh fvck yeah, this is one massive man, look at these nipples man. Apparently it's me in 30 years:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

WRT said:


> Do you know how good it is to be this massive? Uuugh fvck yeah, this is one massive man, look at these nipples man. Apparently it's me in 30 years:lol:


It's all about the 20" biceps man:thumb:


----------



## mal

the accent does it "man" yanks are funny as fvk:lol:he must be a wrestler!


----------



## mal

i might start talkin like this in the gym:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> i talk like this in the gym:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

ha nice moustache Ill grow one to be just like him ! :lol: :lol: :lol:

"um yea, um, fvck yea" how many times is he sayin that & wheres his hands is he [email protected] himself of :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

WRT said:


> Do you know how good it is to be this massive? Uuugh fvck yeah, this is one massive man, look at these nipples man. *Apparently it's me in 30 years* :lol:


Well ya need to work on oversizing your traps and gettin big nipples then :whistling:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> He's a cool guy...he's in one of my "man on man" dvd's:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

WRT said:


> :lol: :lol:


is that LADY GA GA???


----------



## Ironclad

WTF is that?? pmsl !!!


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> I love big nipples on men :whistling:


----------



## mal

Witch-King said:


> WTF!thats me,how did you get a copy !!!


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> is that LADY GA GA???can i sit on your disco stick


----------



## Críostóir

Rossco700 said:


> my nipples are bigger than the guy in that video


Do you want some tassles for them?


----------



## Ironclad

Mal. Fancy a bum? :whistling:

Bag of cnut.. :lol:


----------



## mal

Witch-King said:


> Mal. Fancy a bum? :whistling:
> 
> Bag of cnut.. :lol:


ask rossco dude,he's nice and slack down there,mines been stitched

after a freak farm incident with a horse.


----------



## Ironclad

accident eh... righty lol


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> ask rossco dude,he's nice and slack down there,mines been stitched
> 
> after a freak farm incident with a horse.


Cheeky fcker, you know it was me that got the stitches and your the slack one! Stop pinching my stories and passing them off as your:lol: own :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Go to bed, oops your on the night shift.


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> Go to bed, oops your on the night shift.


Aye gotta love the iPhone and no work to do:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Jabbed Delts last night......woke up with minimal pip.....


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

99 pages can't believe this tripe is going to get to 100 pages :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> Jabbed Delts last night......woke up with minimal pip.....


Did you not jab just 2 days ago? are you doing fast esters?


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Did you not jab just 2 days ago? are you doing fast esters?


mmmmm greedy for the gains:lol:


----------



## sizar

Good morning people hows everyone ?


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> Jabbed Delts last night..used an insulin needle and still hit the bone.....


 :thumb :ya feels me. :lol:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> Good morning people hows everyone ?


good man, pumped this morning got back today.has peleyo upt the

dose dude?im getting a load of HGH next week,"get it on":thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Pelayo
> 
> Jabbed Delts last night..*used an insulin needle and still hit the bone*.....





mal said:


> :thumb :ya feels me. :lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> Good morning people hows everyone ?


Good morning and i'm feeling fat today :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> good man, pumped this morning got back today.has peleyo upt the
> 
> dose dude?im getting a load of *HGH* next week,"get it on":thumb:


How much HGH are you getting? about 500iu?


----------



## Críostóir

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Good morning and i'm feeling fat today :thumbup1:


Thank you for sharing

Feeling lousy too?

:tongue:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> Thank you for sharing
> 
> Feeling lousy too?
> 
> :tongue:


I always feel lousy :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> How much HGH are you getting? about 500iu?


will do 6iu eod for 3 months.then 2-4 iu for 3months,but will prob play

around with doses in that time.been reading dutchy's thread on gh,

using "MASSIVE" doses once a month which i might try?

Think i might be swayed by the mahoooosive dose tbh:lol:

get those i mile arms!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> will do 6iu eod for 3 months.then 2-4 iu for 3months,but will prob play
> 
> around with doses in that time.been reading dutchy's thread on gh,
> 
> using "MASSIVE" doses once a month which i might try?
> 
> Think i might be swayed by the mahoooosive dose tbh:lol:
> 
> *get those i mile arms*!


lol

Is 2iu not too low?


----------



## mal

if i do enough lousy i might become one



:rockonart of the malkyway bro:lol:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> will do 6iu eod for 3 months.then 2-4 iu for 3months,but will prob play
> 
> around with doses in that time.been reading dutchy's thread on gh,
> 
> using "MASSIVE" doses once a month which i might try?
> 
> Think i might be swayed by the mahoooosive dose tbh:lol:
> 
> get those i mile arms!


cool i'm thinking of running GH .. IF i come off the gear sometimes lol

what you hoping to get out of it ? fat loss or mass ?


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> lol
> 
> Is 2iu not too low?


maybe,but never used gh so im gonna find what works for me.

im taking it for medicinal purposes more than muscle,a few

injuries i have and lower back as you know,want to see

if it can help.

but will prob do the one week big dose once a month wont

have too keep in the fridge then,so no awkward questions

from the misses:thumb:happy days.


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> cool i'm thinking of running GH .. IF i come off the gear sometimes lol
> 
> what you hoping to get out of it ? fat loss or mass ?


not sure as ive said ,never taken it before,i would expect some good benefits though siz as ive always carried a certain amount of mus.

i do have old injurys,niggling ones,shoulder knee etc.

my bf is lowish anyway,its uknown teretory really mate.

plus its hyge... so dont know how good the stuffs gonna be?

but if i get a little leaner,some size and lesser pain,it

will be worth it for me:thumbup1:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> maybe,but never used gh so im gonna find what works for me.
> 
> im taking it for medicinal purposes more than muscle,a few
> 
> injuries i have and lower back as you know,want to see
> 
> if it can help.
> 
> but will prob do the one week big dose once a month wont
> 
> have too keep in the fridge then,so no awkward questions
> 
> from the misses:thumb:happy days.


misses don't know you use gear then lol


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> not sure as ive said ,never taken it before,i would expect some good benefits though siz as ive always carried a certain amount of mus.
> 
> i do have old injurys,niggling ones,shoulder knee etc.
> 
> my bf is lowish anyway,its uknown teretory really mate.
> 
> plus its hyge... so dont know how good the stuffs gonna be?
> 
> but if i get a little leaner,some size and lesser pain,it
> 
> will be worth it for me:thumbup1:


def yeah mate ..keep us posted


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> misses don't know you use gear then lol


well we met in the gym lol many moons ago,when i was full on,

came too all my shows n stuff,she's not dull but at the same time

i dont want them all on show in the fridge,plus my young son

will get his hands on them and play "roll them down the stairs"

and see if they break:lol:so a week blast is a good option!


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> well we met in the gym lol many moons ago,when i was full on,
> 
> came too all my shows n stuff,she's not dull but at the same time
> 
> i dont want them all on show in the fridge,plus my young son
> 
> will get his hands on them and play "roll them down the stairs"
> 
> and see if they break:lol:so a week blast is a good option!


Joker lol yes totally understand mate.. i got HCG and mt2 mix hidden in the fridge in my protein bar box lolllll bought a box bars for the sake of it lol.

:lol:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> Joker lol yes totally understand mate.. i got HCG and mt2 mix hidden in the fridge in my protein bar box lolllll bought a box bars for the sake of it lol.
> 
> :lol:


yes,ive been thinking of all sorts of ideas,one is to store them at a mates

and just grab a few bottles at a time,and hide them in a ground coffee

tub in the fridge,i froze my hcg in slin pins,defrosted them when i needed

a shot!works fine lol.you can keep hyge out of the fridge for up to

a month i think?only when mixed do you need to refrigerate.

but if you bang 10ius in in one go theres no need to do it.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> if i do enough lousy i might become one
> 
> 
> 
> :rockonart of the malkyway bro:lol:


:laugh: you'll have a Michelin man neck and head :beer:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> maybe,but never used gh so im gonna find what works for me.
> 
> im taking it for medicinal purposes more than muscle,a few
> 
> injuries i have and lower back as you know,want to see
> 
> if it can help.
> 
> but will prob do the one week big dose once a month wont
> 
> have too keep in the fridge then,so no awkward questions
> 
> from the misses:thumb:happy days.


What would you consider a big dose? So you'll do small doses through the week then one big dose once a week?


----------



## sizar

mal would it be ok to stack 3 injectable compound

thinking of 750mg test , 400mg masteron and 500mg boldnone .. what you think ?

I have got test 500 , masteron 200 and boldnone 250

i was thinking spliting dose into 2 jabs.


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> What would you consider a big dose? So you'll do small doses through the week then one big dose once a week?


read this bro!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty-4.html


----------



## Rossco700

No pip today.... no pip today!!!!! I'm gonna abuse my ar5e more often!!!!!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> No pip today.... no pip today!!!!! I'm gonna abuse my ar5e more often!!!!!


Good stuff do glutes and quads :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Good stuff do glutes and quads :thumbup1:


I'm swerving quads from now on.... couldn't walk for 2 days last week:lol:


----------



## WRT

Jab arms for some swelling


----------



## Tommy10

WRT said:


> Jab arms for some swelling


delts are the new black... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> delts are the new black... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Delta force....... Aaaard as nails:lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

hey everyone ... mate i seen some funny crap on here today lol i'll post some links lol anyone wanna c


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> hey everyone ... mate i seen some funny crap on here today lol i'll post some links lol anyone wanna c


Give us a giggle


----------



## sizar

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-t...en-cycles.html

LOL


----------



## Rossco700

That link just takes me to the homepage bro


----------



## sizar

that's wierd he must have deleted it let me see


----------



## sizar

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/96581-time-off-between-cycles.html

try this one


----------



## Rossco700

Hehe your famous matey


----------



## sizar

i mean what the **** .. out of all these people my name has to come up . random people .. i don't even no the dude lol ..

check this other one and look at GOD's statement. and his having a debate about that lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/96532-first-one-off-cycle-ideas.html


----------



## mal

fame lol you iz famos bro innit:lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

they just love me too much .. i don't no lol


----------



## mal

its those ab's dude,windin all the fat fvcks up! :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> its those ab's dude,windin all the fat fvcks up! :thumb:


I know wot you mean bud:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> I know wot you mean bud:lol: :lol:


and me:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

BOYS....check out my threead...a wee jig at the gym..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

my life...whats happene to me.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Have people nothin better to chat about than you sizar ! :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> BOYS....check out my threead...a wee jig at the gym..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> my life...whats happene to me.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


i looked and panicked!didnt know what to say:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

what song was it?


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> No-one ever says my name..... I'm lost


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> Have people nothin better to chat about than you sizar ! :lol:


runin out of ideas:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i looked and panicked!didnt know what to say:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> what song was it?







:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Liar it was this............

qeswZaReE0I[/MEDIA]]


----------



## mal

:lol: :lol: :lol: were you doing the guido fist pump!throw your hands in the

air:clap:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: were you doing the guido fist pump!throw your hands in the
> 
> air:clap:


Lovin da fist pump bruv inniiiit:thumb:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Lovin da fist pump bruv inniiiit:thumb:


av you got gym tunes,or have you got an mp3 player.

dont know weather to get one.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> av you got gym tunes,or have you got an mp3 player.
> 
> dont know weather to get one.


If i'm training on my own I either use my Iphone or Ipod dude, If with my training partner, we strut in..... push the bicep boys to the side and commandeer control of the sound system...... then I crank dat dere soulja boy right out innnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiit bruv:thumb:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> If i'm training on my own I either use my Iphone or Ipod dude, If with my training partner, we strut in..... push the bicep boys to the side and commandeer control of the sound system...... then I crank dat dere soulja boy right out innnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiit bruv:thumb:


my old gym played all trance n stuff,gym im in now has the fvkin radio

on:lol:think il get an i pod,get some scissor sisters on it:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> my old gym played all trance n stuff,gym im in now has the fvkin radio
> 
> on:lol:think il get an i pod,get some scissor sisters on it:thumb: :lol:


ooh ooh I like dem scissor sisters, get some Jimmy Sommerville on there too:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

I listen to Dolly Parton while I work out . .


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> I listen to Dolly Parton while I work out . .


9-5?

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Críostóir

O yea what a classic


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> O yea what a classic


 

had a chipper start to the day.....feelin fine....chickens in the oven... :bounce:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Good stuff do glutes and tummies :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

waaaaaaazzzzzupppppp homies......


----------



## w3lly

Iv'e tried No explode in passed and powerbecks xtreme bulk both put me in bed with agony stomach pains 

so no idea what to get next?


----------



## Tommy10

w3lly said:


> Iv'e tried No explode in passed and powerbecks xtreme bulk both put me in bed with agony stomach pains
> 
> so no idea what to get next?


i love raspberry NoExplode....on the Tri-max at the mo....its good but will defo be going back no NX.....REFLEX supps are very light on the stomach...easy to drink....no blender required...not lumpy.....thats why i stick to their whey/ mass drinks:thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> I got my supps delivered today i got 2 caffeine tabs 1 nolva and 2 clomid as i'm thinking 1 clomid tab might not be enough oh and i got a sachet of protein


Wow you have alot of stuff there :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

This is the nicest stuff i have ever taken


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> This is the nicest stuff i have ever taken


trailer trash brand


----------



## w3lly

Pelayo said:


> i love raspberry NoExplode....on the Tri-max at the mo....its good but will defo be going back no NX.....REFLEX supps are very light on the stomach...easy to drink....no blender required...not lumpy.....thats why i stick to their whey/ mass drinks:thumbup1:


Ye, no explode i was eating some of it, just want to know why i get back stomach aches were im doubled up?? tasted awsome though :bounce:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> trailer trash brand


Why you say that?


----------



## irishdude

Pelayo said:


> had a chipper start to the day.....feelin fine....chickens in the oven... :bounce:


What exactly does that mean mate???:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

w3lly said:


> Ye, no explode i was eating some of it, just want to know why i get back stomach aches were im doubled up?? tasted awsome though :bounce:


*first few times i had it....i felt like puking but soon adjusted...maybe try 1 scoop and build it up?*



Lousy_Bastard said:


> Why you say that?


*...cause u use it...* :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

irishdude said:


> What exactly does that mean mate???:laugh:


He means he got bummed that's why is in good form :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

irishdude said:


> What exactly does that mean mate???:laugh:


chipper?.....positive...upbeat...feelin good


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> *...cause ur cool...* :lol:


 :ban:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :ban:


stop picking on me....just tell me if u fancy me....  

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> stop picking on me....just tell me if u fancy me....


Yes for the grand national you horse :beer:


----------



## w3lly

Pelayo said:


> *first few times i had it....i felt like puking but soon adjusted...maybe try 1 scoop and build it up?*
> 
> *...cause u use it...* :lol:


it was one scoop mate, even half a scoop made me feel crap


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> stop teasing me....just tell me if u fancy me....





Lousy_Bastard said:


> i do fancy you...i need more time:wub:


guy's wtf!!!!!


----------



## irishdude

just when I thought it couldn't get worse....get a room!:laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Pelayo
> 
> Mal stop teasing me....just tell me if u fancy me....





> Originally Posted by Lousy_Bastard
> 
> He does want your spuds, he confided in me last night :thumbup1:





mal said:


> Lousy i thought you wouldn't say but since you have least it's out in the open


Mal it's better out than in :lol: or is that it's better in than out i'm not too sure now


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

irishdude said:


> This just keeps getting better if i get the room can i join in???


You'll have to ask those boys :beer:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Mal it's better out than in :lol: or is that it's better in than out i'm not too sure now


that post was massive:w00t: loads going on there! :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> that post was massive:w00t: loads going on there! :lol:


I forgot Mal you like things with pictures in it :laugh::laugh:


----------



## mal

irishdude said:


> yes lousy...i do..i want all you guy's!rossco first!


----------



## mal




----------



## Lousy_Bastard

No point in doing Rossco sure Mal has made his ass into a wide boar, putting your thingie in there would be like a drop in the ocean :beer:


----------



## Tommy10

...just had a big bite of a cheap 99pence cake ...and it felt soooooo gooooood

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> No point in doing Rossco sure Mal has made his ass into a wide boar, putting your thingie in there would be like a drop in the ocean :beer:


Oi MOFO:ban: :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> ...just had a big bite of a cheap 99pence cake ...and it felt soooooo gooooood
> 
> :thumb: :thumb :


and me,home made cake lol and some jammy dodgers.


----------



## mal

im tired man,needs a kip trained hard today.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> im tired man, I just had a 6 dude orgy:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> im tired man,needs a kip trained hard today.


i just had a wee nap....did legs yest, shoulders today....knackered..woke up and reached for the cake...still half asleep... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

a moment on the lips dude:lol:a lifetime of cardio,im gonna be doin

some heavy cardio this weekend,ya get me:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> a moment on the lips dude:lol:a lifetime of cardio,im gonna be doin
> 
> some heavy cardio this weekend,ya get me:lol: :lol:


remember i never add weight in my mid section....falls off me:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> a moment on the lips dude:lol:a lifetime of cardio,im gonna be doin
> 
> some heavy cardio this weekend,ya get me:lol: :lol:


I hears ya pal.... no cardio for me, coz my butt hurts:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

My delivery day yesterday was amazing!

Within an hour all my gear (over 100mls worth!) 5 kilos of whey and 100s of needles turned up. Was squealing with delight as I was opening it all!


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> I hears ya pal.... no cardio for me, coz my butt hurts:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

que a comment from lousy:rolleyes:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> que a comment from lousy:rolleyes:


I bet his wee eyes light up when he reads the words.... sore butt:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> I bet his wee willy winki stands up when he reads the words.... sore butt:lol: :lol: :lol:


he loves it:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> he loves it:thumbup1:


He's sausage daft that boy:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> and me,home made cake lol and some *jammy dodgers*.


I knew you liked those :laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> im tired man, I just had a 6 dude orgy :thumb:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I knew you liked those :laugh:


there my weakness:laugh:but its ok coz its me cheat meal init tho.... :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> que a comment from lousy:rolleyes:


Why me :crying:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> I bet his *wee* eyes light up when he reads the words.... sore butt:lol: :lol: :lol:


There's nothing wee about me :thumb: well maybe my cash flow :laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> He's sausage daft that boy:lol: :lol: :lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: **** off :ban:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I'm getting attacked from all angles


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> There's nothing wee about me :thumb: well maybe my boabby :laugh:


----------



## mal

Irish Beast said:


> this thread is amazing!
> 
> Within an hour all my juice was out,i Was squealing with delight !


spare me the details bro!!!!:laugh:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I'm getting shafted from all angles and i like it


fill ya boots son:lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> fill ya boots son:lol:


This is too much just far too much:blink:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> spare me the details bro!!!!:laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Irish Beast said:


> My delivery day yesterday was amazing!
> 
> Within an hour all my gear (over 100mls worth!) 5 kilos of whey and 100s of needles turned up. Was squealing with delight as I was opening it all!


100mls.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ......ive got a pacel at the post office...


----------



## Críostóir

goodbye I wont be visiting again - this thread has turned sour


----------



## Aron

This thread is sh1t PMSL


----------



## WRT

I live in a flat with 5000+mls of gear inside at a guess.

*Anything I say is not to be taken as the truth :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> goodbye I wont be visiting again - this thread has turned sour


pmsl


----------



## Rossco700

Aron said:


> This thread is sh1t PMSL


Feel free to make a contribution and make it better then:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> goodbye I wont be visiting again - this thread has turned sour





Aron said:


> This thread is sh1t PMSL


 :thumb:


----------



## mal

Aron said:


> This thread is sh1t PMSL


stop swearing aron,wash ya mouth out!



WRT said:


> I live in a flat with 5 other guys.
> 
> sometimes they untie me so i can wash my parts:thumb:


ffs get out of there now dude!



Callofthewild said:


> goodbye I wont be visiting again - well
> 
> until tomorrow anyway nerr....


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> stop swearing aron,wash ya mouth out!
> 
> ffs get out of there now dude!


Pmsl that tickled me dude:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

have you done that delt yet?


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> have you done that delt yet?


Nah I stuck to me buttock matey:thumb:


----------



## mal

well done!


----------



## Rossco700

All was good the mrs done it for me so fingers crossed, she's not a butcher like moi hehe


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> All was good the mrs done it for me so fingers crossed, she's not a butcher like moi hehe


has she got a firm hand... :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> has she got a firm hand... :whistling:


Yes but baby soft also pmsl:thumb:


----------



## Aron

mal said:


> I like my asshole well done!


----------



## Tommy10

^^^^^...i knew you had a personality...welcome aboard:thumb:


----------



## mal

:lol: :lol:good one,you learn fast!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> :lol: :lol:good one,you learn fast!


mal...wher did ya get that sketch of me...theres copyright on it:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Oh it's hottin up in here now we're talkin about A holes ehehehe


----------



## mal

dude,lovin the new avi lots of bumps on your back:thumbup1: its me

dude got my misses to draw it,think my ass is a bit big there

tho....im fvkin huge!


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> has aron got a firm grip..i love a firm grip. :whistling:


steady on lad,he's new here. :thumb:


----------



## Aron

mal said:


> steady on lad,he's now the best looking guy on here. :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> steady on lad, although he does give a good handjob. :thumb:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Oh it's hottin up in here now,im gettin the vaz out:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> I love da vaz innnniiiiiiit


----------



## jimbo1436114513

THIS THREAD IS SO "OH MY GOD" HOMOSEXUAL!!!


----------



## Rossco700

^^^^pmsl


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> dude,lovin the new avi lots of bumps on your back:thumbup1: its me
> 
> dude got my misses to draw it,think my ass is a bit big there
> 
> tho....im fvkin huge!


*fanks sexy* :bounce: :bounce:.



jimbo said:


> THIS THREAD IS SO "OH MY GOD" HOMOSEXUAL!!!


oh well..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

jimbo said:


> THIS THREAD IS SO "OH MY GOD" HOMOSEXUAL!!! Hear me knocking....... Let me in:thumb:


----------



## mal

jimbo said:


> THIS THREAD IS SO "OH MY GOD" HOMOSEXUAL!!!*can i join in,im all exited*


cant see why not bro:thumbup1:rossco will "fill you in",with all the details:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

jimbo said:


> WHERES THAT HOMOSEXUAL LOUSEY???!!!


----------



## jimbo1436114513

mal said:


> cant see why not bro:thumbup1:rossco will "fill you in",with all the details:lol:


To be quite frank id rather not!!


----------



## Tommy10

jimbo said:


> To be quite frank id rather HAVE YOU!!


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> cant see why not bro:thumbup1:rossco will "fill you in", coz his sausage is huuuuuge and could fill a ripped out fireplace


----------



## Tommy10

...and will leave ur face like a painters radio..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

ye wheres lousy,he's missin the late night action!


----------



## jimbo1436114513

Originally Posted by *jimbo* 

To be quite frank id rather HAVE YOU!!

Seriously ur a buch of puffs! LOL


----------



## Tommy10

jimbo said:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo*
> 
> To be quite frank id rather HAVE YOU!!
> 
> Seriously ur a buch of puffs! LOL


sugar puffs....myfavourite.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

jimbo said:


> Seriously ur a buch of puffs! LOL


have you got a problem with that big boy,go on.. say something dirty

you no you want too..


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> have you got a problem with that big boy,go on.. say something dirty
> 
> you no you want too..


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimbo1436114513

mal said:


> have you got a problem with that big boy,go on.. say something dirty
> 
> you no you want too..


Nothing dirty to say, just that its wrong, not right, wierd,.... JUST NOT RIGHT.


----------



## Rossco700

jimbo said:


> JUST NOT RIGHT THAT I LOVE YOU GUYS:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:.


----------



## mal

ah,the weekend....at last, carb up time:thumbup1ack some

serious size on! yum.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> ah,the weekend....at last, carb up time:thumbup1ack some
> 
> serious size on! yum.


Hell yeah.... I'm gonna have a dirty cheat day, dunno wot yet, But it's gonna be tasty and incredibly unhealthy:thumb:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Hell yeah.... I'm gonna have a dirty cheat day, dunno wot yet, But it's gonna be tasty and incredibly unhealthy:thumb:


x2:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

I'm thinking maybe a dominoes or a 3 course Indian mmmmm decisions decisions


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> I'm thinking maybe a dominoes or a 3 course I*ndian *mmmmm decisions decisions


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## sizar

braaapp what's happening people


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> braaapp what's happening people


I had a huge feed:thumb:


----------



## sizar

lol joka .. just had the usual except i swapped all my chicken meals to steak today


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> lol joka .. just had the usual except i swapped all my chicken meals to steak today


mmmmm i could eat a steak now:drool: with som chunky bread!


----------



## Rossco700

What's happenin folks?????


----------



## Tommy10

ive ate like a b.astard all day...huge fried breakie, indina curry....2 mass shakes....biscuts, crisps, chocoalte..............inbed exhaustd with it all...


----------



## Ironclad

I just ate a baguette made with lettuce, mustard and cat.

Fookin lush..


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> ive ate like a b.astard all day...huge fried breakie, indina curry....2 mass shakes....biscuts, crisps, chocoalte..............inbed exhaustd with it all...


I had millionaires shortbread...... boooooooom, i'm fat:thumb:


----------



## w3lly

ive just ate 300gram of tomtato and basil pasta, 300gram of chicken and potateo pasta and a 2 egg omlette with cheese,ham and spring onion:bounce:


----------



## Rossco700

Witch-King said:


> I just had a c0ck sandwich.
> 
> Fookin lush..


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

This thread is crap


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I just had a crap out of my mouth........... as usual:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> I just had a cock in my mouth........... as usual :thumb:


Oh don't we know


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I need a bra for my gyno, I'm thinking a Double D should do the job:thumb:


Get yerself to Primark pal, there dirt cheap there:lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> Get yerself to *Primark* pal, there dirt cheap there:lol:


Youd know all about that :lol:


----------



## Aron

How we all doing today ?

you skinny cock loving bitches muhahahahah


----------



## Aron

Not much

just having a **** as we speak


----------



## Rossco700

Aron said:


> How we all doing today ?
> 
> I'm sausage daft..... please put one in my a55


----------



## Rossco700

^^^^pmsl


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> i eat crap,on a regular basis


 :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> :thumb:


Coming from the man that eats jammy dodgers for fun :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Mal wots up bro.... u ok? :thumb:


----------



## Aron

Not Bad Rossco, not bad at all lol


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> ive ate like a b.astard all day...huge fried breakie, indina curry....2 mass shakes....biscuts, crisps, chocoalte..............inbed exhaustd with it all...


and me ,been down the chippy


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> and me ,been down the chippy and bought the whole shop


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> and me ,been down the chippy


ooooh mouthwatering


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Coming from the man that eats jammy dodgers for fun :thumbup1:


:lol:man i need that gh quick!!!


----------



## Rossco700

Aron said:


> Not Bad Rossco, not bad at all lol


thats coz I iz da man..... iiiinnnnnnniiiiiiiiiittttttt:thumb:


----------



## mal

Aron said:


> ive changed my avi,coz it wernt me lol


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> :lol:man i need that gh quick!!!


GH at your ripe old age is non existent :laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> thats coz I iz da man..... iiiinnnnnnniiiiiiiiiittttttt:thumb:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> :lol:man i need that gh quick!!!


aye your wasting jammie calories there pal:laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

PMSL hahahahaha cracker Mal :lol:


----------



## mal

you boys ok! i just done 5ml lol.im done for the week.


----------



## Tommy10

im lost in this thread


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> you boys ok! i just done 5ml lol.im done for the week.


5ml.... you machine!!!! I'm all pip'd out at a measly 1ml:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> im lost in the head


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> you boys ok! i just done 5ml lol.im done for the week.


5 ml where did you put that. that's a fair bit in one go what was the concentration of that 5ml?


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> GH at your ripe old age is non existent :laugh:


up yours, im unique:laugh:


----------



## sizar

i just done a bottle of test for whole year lol innit


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> i just done a bottle of test for whole year lol innit


innniiiit:thumb:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> im lost in this thread


hello!new avi again:tongue:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> up yours, *im unique*:laugh:


That's what you have always been told to spare your feelings :laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> i just done a bottle of test for whole year lol innit


:laugh:


----------



## mal

750 in the right cheek and 200 in the left:thumb: hello siza!! yoou good

man:thumbup1: 40ius on thurs


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> 750 in the right cheek and 200 in the left:thumb: hello siza!! yoou good
> 
> man:thumbup1: 40ius on thurs


Champion:thumb:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> i just done a bottle of vodka lol innit


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> 750 in the right cheek and 200 in the left:thumb: hello siza!! yoou good
> 
> man:thumbup1: 40ius on thurs


950 in one go that's a fair bit :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> That's what you have always been told to spare your feelings :laugh:


lol people have always said i was special:laugh:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> 950 in one go that's a fair bit :thumbup1:


na,childs dose pml,


----------



## Rossco700

Im off to ma kip, apparently you grow whilst you sleep..... you ladies should try it once in a while:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

night night,,,,,


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> lol people have always said i was special:laugh:


Have you ever licked windows? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I smoke pinko cigarillo :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

:laugh: Don't know what that is


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Have you ever licked windows? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


banged my head a few times


----------



## sizar

mate i been busy playing some bloody video game lol is addictive lol also my misses been round so trying to balance things you get me


----------



## mal

lol,its all about the ballance mate:beer:


----------



## Tommy10

well folks..im knackered...been a very emotional weekend...hormones up the wall....and diet out da window....NN


----------



## Tommy10

morning boys ( and lousey  )...beautiful, sunny day in glasgow.....and im working...boo!!

have a good un.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> morning boys ( and lousey  )...beautiful, sunny day in glasgow.....and im working...boo!!
> 
> have a good un.... :thumbup1:


Dunno if thats lucky or unlucky, I'm in Nottingham, one minute is hammering down with rain, next its glorious sunshine:confused1:

Cant believe your working on a bank holiday tho.... hope you're gettin a hefty swedge in overtime pal:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Dunno if thats lucky or unlucky, I'm in Nottingham, one minute is hammering down with rain, next its glorious sunshine:confused1:
> 
> Cant believe your working on a bank holiday tho.... hope you're gettin a hefty swedge in overtime pal:thumbup1:


na..bank holidays are added to our years holidays....so we have to take a holiday day to have it off:whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> na..bank holidays are added to our years holidays....so we have to take a holiday day to have it off:whistling:


Thats not too bad then, at least not all is lost! I'm on a good day today pal, nipping out now but will fill you in later tonight if you're around! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Thats not too bad then, at least not all is lost! I'm on a good day today pal, nipping out now but will fill you in later tonight if you're around! :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

Wots happenin big dogs?????


----------



## mal

fuk the diets out the window !! trained this mornin,ok'ish,back to normal

now hopefuly,went for a long walk round a lake with the family today,

and dude it was hard work:confused1: but nice and warm and sunny.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> fuk the diets out the window !! trained this mornin,ok'ish,back to normal
> 
> now hopefuly,went for a long walk round a lake with the family today,
> 
> and dude it was hard work:confused1: but nice and warm and sunny.


mate my diets been out the window for the past 2 days, im still eating all the good stuff but supplementing with puuuuuuure tasty sh1te:lol: :lol:

back to the grind and reality tomorrow tho:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

im gonna have a rasberry turnover in a min, yum yum yum!!!!


----------



## mal

my misses tried to give me chocolate just now ffs!i hate junk

food lol..


----------



## Rossco700

me too.... i honestly aint got a sweet tooth at all, but this past 2 days i've been eating everything, i dunno why, think i'm tryin to justify something to myself, just don't know what yet:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

ive just had 2 beef medallions....mmmmm


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> ive just had 2 beef medallions....mmmmm


oh fck thats mouthwatering...... I could hammer a steak right now, or ooooh oooooh some chicken olives, now yer talking Rossco:thumb:


----------



## mal

i had beef mince tonight with loads of rice,it was tastyand loads

of cr4p for dessert!! the eternal shame!


----------



## mal

i think its my subconscious telling me to.....BULK...not sure:whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i think its my subconscious telling me to.....BULK...not sure:whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.......:no::no::no:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> i think its my subconscious telling me to.....BULK...not sure:whistling:


i'll go along with that.... i am on a bulk afterall:thumb:


----------



## mal

did i say *BULK..*on a bulk:lol:bulkin up!


----------



## Tommy10

necked my mass shake, 4 d-bol...good to go!!


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> necked my mass *shake*, 4 d-bol...good to go!!


 :whistling: :whistling: no whole food's:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> :whistling: :whistling: no whole food's:lol:


maybe he's going for the "ribeye" look again:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> maybe he's going for the "ribeye" look again:lol: :lol:


lol i forgot,pelayoo's mass shakes contain 35 cals max:thumb: drunk

from a shot glass! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> lol i forgot,pelayoo's mass shakes contain 35 cals max:thumb: drunk
> 
> from a shot glass! :lol: :lol:


Where is the pesky little rascal???? Is he pretending he's at the gym again:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

i think he's in the gym tbh, training "back"maybe! so might see

some new avi pis soon

i got back tommorow,nice! put my order in for this week,for

some gh,pic that up thurs or fri that will be fun,and i want

som sus aswell now,gonna change everything soon. :rockon:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> i think he's in the gym tbh, training "back"maybe! so might see
> 
> some new avi pis soon
> 
> i got back tommorow,nice! put my order in for this week,for
> 
> some gh,pic that up thurs or fri that will be fun,and i want
> 
> som sus aswell now,gonna change everything soon. :rockon:


Yeah baby...... I'm changing too, canny handle this pip, so going on lixus test 300 instead:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> hello!new avi again:tongue:


  :thumb:



mal said:


> :whistling: :whistling: no whole food's:lol:





Rossco700 said:


> maybe he's going for the "ribeye" look again:lol: :lol:





mal said:


> lol i forgot,pelayoo's mass shakes contain 35 cals max:thumb: drunk
> 
> from a shot glass! :lol: :lol:


ok..ok..ya pair of bitches....my shake is 500cals/ 56gs of protein actually...3 a day:bounce: :bounce: plus 4 meals..... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i think he's in the gym tbh, training "back"maybe! so might see
> 
> some new avi pis soon
> 
> i got back tommorow,nice! put my order in for this week,for
> 
> some gh,pic that up thurs or fri that will be fun,and i want
> 
> som sus aswell now,gonna change everything soon. :rockon:


what can i say...im a back man....i love it...although gonns swap deads for t-bar for a month...hurtin my back too much lately:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

FFS Mal..... I knew you'd get us caught:lol:

Hey Tom, how ya keeping best mate, mucker, pal, cool dude, maaaaaasive:thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear

WTF, this was only a 2 page thread about some mass shake last time I looked in here :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

nothing2fear said:


> WTF, this was only a 2 page thread about some mass shake last time I looked in here :lol: :lol:


Yeah now its 115 pages of some silly guys talkin dog rot..... you'll not find any posts from me, no matter how hard you look:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Yeah baby...... I'm changing too, canny handle this pip, so going on *lixus test 300* instead:thumb:


try some amps,no pain at all,unless you done that before?

ok..ok..ya pair of bitches....my shake is *3500cals*/ *6gs* of protein actually...6 a day:bounce: :bounce: *plus 1 meal*..... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> FFS Mal..... I knew you'd get us caught:lol:
> 
> Hey Tom, how ya keeping best mate, mucker, pal, cool dude, maaaaaasive:thumb:


 :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:



nothing2fear said:


> WTF, this was only a 2 page thread about some mass shake last time I looked in here :lol: :lol:


... :lol: :lol: :lol: ..its that rosccos fault...that man canny half talk pish



mal said:


> try some amps,no pain at all,unless you done that before?
> 
> ok..ok..ya pair of bitches....my shake is *3500cals*/ *6gs* of protein actually...6 a day:bounce: :bounce: *plus 1 meal*..... :bounce: :bounce:


ahhhhhhh! thats ok then:lol: :lol: :lol: serious mate that what im doing

tbh,i like shakes with whole food blendid up in there!

chuk it all in!!! :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> its that rosccos fault...that man canny half talk pish
> 
> But with a physique like his he can talk about anything he wants..... I wish my back was as ripped as his:thumbup1:


----------



## nothing2fear

^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway, on another note... Mal, 5ml.. you dirty roider :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

lol this is back wars now! :bounce:


----------



## mal

nothing2fear said:


> ^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyway, on another note... Mal, 5ml.. you dirty roider :lol: :lol:


10ml+ back in the day dude plus smarties:thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear

mal said:


> 10ml+ back in the day dude* plus smarties* :thumb:


Ah man, the days where they still had blue smarties.... heaven :rockon:


----------



## Rossco700

nothing2fear said:


> Ah man, the days where they still had blue smarties.... heaven :rockon:


smarties..... not the white ones on a saturday night??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal




----------



## Tommy10

nothing2fear said:


> ^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyway, on another note... Mal, 5ml.. you dirty roider :lol: :lol:





mal said:


> lol this is back wars now! :bounce:





mal said:


> 10ml+ back in the day dude plus smarties:thumb:


did someone say progress pics???...   ...6 weeks between pics.....

dat creatine really works...innnnit:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> did someone say progress pics???...   ...6 weeks between pics.....
> 
> dat creatine really works...innnnit:lol:


Mate dat der creatine must be da shizzle innit bro..... seriously dude, bring some pics to the face party, show off yer boyish good looks:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Attached Thumbnails

 

big difference there,nice and dry!


----------



## nothing2fear

Pelayo said:


> did someone say progress pics???...   ...6 weeks between pics.....
> 
> dat creatine really works...innnnit:lol:






*NATTY PROGRESS PICS DRIVE BY * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:

Awesome progress buddy, can definately see the difference in size!!!


----------



## nothing2fear

Rossco700 said:


> smarties..... not the white ones on a saturday night??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ah man, imagen if they just had white and blue smarties in them tubes :lol: :lol: :lol: ...


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Mate dat der creatine must be da shizzle innit bro..... seriously dude, bring some pics to the face party, show off yer boyish good looks:lol: :lol: [/quote*].....face party???*
> 
> as a bone sweetie..cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

nothing2fear said:


> View attachment 39716
> 
> 
> View attachment 39717
> 
> 
> *NATTY** PROGRESS PICS DRIVE BY * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> Awesome progress buddy, can definately see the difference in size!!!


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## nothing2fear

Pelayo said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


These were taken 2 weeks ago... cycle started 1 week ago :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Im now semi natty :thumb:

I can see why this threads over 116pages now haha


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> Aye man, geeze a swatch at yer coupon fir a change:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

nothing2fear said:


> These were taken 2 weeks ago... cycle started 1 week ago :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Im now cant get a semi :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Pelayo's havin cheap digs at me..... thats wassup:confused1:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


wazz that shorty?


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> jabbed 2nite...1in da arm...1 in da butt.....all good......
> 
> been an ok day...only had 1 tantrum... :thumb:


tut tut.... got a touch of roid rage pal???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> jabbed 2nite...1in da arm...1 in da butt.....all good......
> 
> been an ok day...only had 1 tantrum... :thumb:


i been jabbin too,a lttle bit more


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> where?


at home....couldnt get in cause da keys were in the door....got in eventually...took the keys and slammed them on the floor:whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> i been jabbin too,a lttle bit more


I been jabbin three.... a little bit less:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> at home....couldnt get in cause da keys were in the door....got in eventually...took the keys and slammed them on the floor:whistling:


You show dem der pesky little keys..... massive yooooo is, innniiiiiiiitttttt:thumb:


----------



## mal

have you been arguing about back poses on fb:cool:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> tut tut.... got a touch of roid rage pal???? :lol: :lol:


*if its not tantrums its tears....* :lol: :lol: :lol: .*think the painters are due in...*



mal said:


> i been jabbin too,a lttle bit more


*how much is too much* :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> have you been arguing about back poses on fb:cool:


Dude he told me to do it...... then rips me for it:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> at home....couldnt get in cause da keys were in the door....got in eventually...took the keys and slammed them on the floor:whistling:


one word! roidrage........deep breaths


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> *if its not tantrums its tears....* :lol: :lol: :lol: .*think the painters are due in...*


Oh I hope your not gonna be "on" at the weekend..... I can't deal with period pains:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> one word! roidrage........deep breaths


and dont get me started on the scene i caused at the tills in asda... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> and dont get me started on the scene i caused at the tills in asda... :lol: :lol:


pmsl ffs..... tell all:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Oh I hope your not gonna be "on" at the weekend..... I can't deal with period pains:lol:


there will be a trail of unfertilized eggs behind me....i dont do wings..

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> there will be a trail of unfertilized eggs behind me....i dont do wings..
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


OMG.... I'm gonna vom:ban:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> pmsl ffs..... tell all:thumb:


queue of 3 people.....gets to my turn...she says...im not serving...she is and points to a nother women who had her head down doin paperwork?

i said ...what am i a mind reader?....ur serving...shes doing figures...now are you gonna serve me??..i look at her name badge it says supervisor...

supervisor?..well im not impressed..too good to serve me are ya?

you should be ashamed of yourself...your customer service is attrocious

the other women comes and serves me....


----------



## mal

best to stay home when you feel like that,handcuff yourself

to something,much safer!and have a stiff drink. :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> best to stay home when you feel like that,handcuff yourself
> 
> to something,much safer!and have a stiff drink. :thumb:


..thing is mal...it happens like flicking a switch...jst comes over me:confused1:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> queue of 3 people.....gets to my turn...she says...im not serving...she is and points to a nother women who had her head down doin paperwork?
> 
> i said ...what am i a mind reader?....ur serving...shes doing figures...now are you gonna serve me??..i look at her name badge it says supervisor...
> 
> supervisor?..well im not impressed..too good to serve me are ya?
> 
> you should be ashamed of yourself...your customer service is attrocious
> 
> the other women comes and serves me....


"supervisor"..... should've told her she couldn't supervise you takin a sh1t.... proper Greenock styleee:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Just noticed Sizar's banned.... he been a naughty boy?


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Just noticed Sizar's banned.... he been a naughty boy?


no way?...really?....he reacted to a childish snipe from milliong...thing is milliong is pished on rum and noising people up....


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> no way?...really?....he reacted to a childish snipe from milliong...thing is milliong is pished on rum and noising people up....


OH not good...... everyone needs to chill and make love, not war:thumb:


----------



## mal

i dont get it,was talkin to him erlier on pm's and could not

send one just now:confused1:how can he be banned ffs,everyones

been pikin on him lately.


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> OH not good...... everyone needs to chill and make love, not war:thumb:


me sad....wil be good to have him back soon...


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> i dont get it,was talkin to him erlier on pm's and could not
> 
> send one just now:confused1:how can he be banned ffs,everyones
> 
> been pikin on him lately.


*I noticed that too..... takes some stick for no apparent reason if you ask me..... apparently he gets abuse via PM too!!!! Shocking!!!!*



Pelayo said:


> me sad....wil be good to have him back soon...


x2 pal:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> me sad....wil be good to have him back soon...


mmm.go on fb dude.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> mmm.go on fb dude.


i will do pal...just tried to message him but hes offline... :whistling:


----------



## mal

hormone'show long is a ban then?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> hormone'show long is a ban then?


7 days normally


----------



## Ironclad

The ole banning sticks been out a couple of time recently.. dropping like flies.

Celtic's gone, prob after a mental thread supposedly written by his ex wife pmsl wut


----------



## Tommy10

Witch-King said:


> The ole banning sticks been out a couple of time recently.. dropping like flies.
> 
> Celtic's gone, prob after a mental thread supposedly written by his ex wife pmsl wut


...just means we will have type faster... :lol:


----------



## DMS

Pelayo, where abouts in Glasgow are you from?


----------



## Tommy10

DMS said:


> Pelayo, where abouts in Glasgow are you from?


bishopbriggs...u from GLA too?


----------



## DMS

Got family up there, from Drumchapel you near there mate ?


----------



## Tommy10

DMS said:


> Got family up there, from Drumchapel you near there mate ?


not really...think its about 20 mins away...not sure


----------



## DMS

And some in Knightswood you near there?


----------



## Tommy10

DMS said:


> And some in Knightswood you near there?


nope:lol: :lol: ..i north of the city...think thats west end...


----------



## mal

good luck at the dentistsiz is on fb, :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> good luck at the dentistsiz is on fb, :thumb:


thanks mal...gettin 4 new crowns..all upper front..will take 3 app's,

should be smiling away soon....i hate my teeth...been on my mind for sometime...so savedup and gettin them fixed


----------



## Spriggen

good luck with it Pel


----------



## Tommy10

Spriggen said:


> good luck with it Pel


thanks buddy:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> thanks mal...gettin 4 new crowns..all upper front..will take 3 app's,
> 
> should be smiling away soon....i hate my teeth...been on my mind for sometime...so savedup and gettin them fixed


i missed my apointment on thurs,gutted...going back on the 17th

god!they inject my gums dude its like a horrorfilm:lol: :lol: :lol:then

they clean them hardcore,istart shivering when i come out and

my jaw starts shakin!wtf i think i have a reaction to the injections

i think:confused1:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i missed my apointment on thurs,gutted...going back on the 17th
> 
> god!they inject my gums dude its like a horrorfilm:lol: :lol: :lol:then
> 
> they clean them hardcore,istart shivering when i come out and
> 
> my jaw starts shakin!wtf i think i have a reaction to the injections
> 
> i think:confused1:


missed?...naughty boy.....ive had loads of work over the years...hopefully this will fix them for the next 10 yrs....when it gets sore...i think about my 3 back surgeries saying...itcant be worse then that....ye i talk to myself on the chair..:laugh:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> *missed?...naughty boy*.....ive had loads of work over the years...hopefully this will fix them for the next 10 yrs....when it gets sore...i think about my 3 back surgeries saying...itcant be worse then that....ye i talk to myself on the chair..:laugh:


yes i was up the gym training back,am i forgiven

Dude,i drooped off some materials for a job this morn,carrying

to much as usual and felt my lower back....then it started raining

and told the guy..oh see you next week when its sunny:lol: :lol:

and came home..get the kettle on lol.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> yes i was up the gym *training back*,am i forgiven
> 
> Dude,i drooped off some materials for a job this morn,carrying
> 
> to much as usual and felt my lower back....then it started raining
> 
> and told the guy..oh see you next week when its sunny:lol: :lol:
> 
> and came home..get the kettle on lol.


you are forgiven..... :thumb: .. get sum pics up soon pal....


----------



## mal

got my hyge....todaygonna do a 100iu over the next 5 days

then do,4-5 iu eod for 6 weeks and get more,see how it pans

out like blast cruise with it.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> got my hyge....todaygonna do a 100iu over the next 5 days
> 
> then do,4-5 iu eod for 6 weeks and get more,see how it pans
> 
> out like blast cruise with it.


.....what else ya doin mal....test wise?

dentist was s.hit....got an app every week for 3 weeks...

just necked sum tri-max...headin to do BACK:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> .....what else ya doin mal....test wise?
> 
> dentist was s.hit....got an app every week for 3 weeks...
> 
> just necked sum tri-max...headin to do BACK:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Be worth it in the end pal.... just think of the end result..... :thumbup1:

I'm on back too tonight, not feeling the love today tho:confused1:


----------



## mal

i hope so,it all looks quality,see in a few months if its worth it lol

its all back training today:thumb: delts and tri tomoz.


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> .....what else ya doin mal....test wise?


3mil of test so 750 and decca 200ml arouind a gram.

nothing much happens unless i do this dose,might reduce it

a bit now tho...with the gh...

or maybe not:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Be worth it in the end pal.... just think of the end result..... :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm on back too tonight, *not feeling the love today tho:confused1:*


*why not?*



mal said:


> i hope so,it all looks quality,see in a few months if its worth it lol
> 
> its all back training today:thumb: delts and tri tomoz.





mal said:


> 3mil of test so 750 and decca 200ml arouind a gram.
> 
> nothing much happens unless i do this dose,might reduce it
> 
> a bit now tho...with the gh...
> 
> *im doin 750, ading decca next week.....*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> im fooked after m back session...still sweatin 3 hours later*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> **seated pullys, BB Rows, Pulldowns, DB single arm*
> 
> *
> 60x kneelin rope pull down, 4 sets of cable curls:whistling:* :whistling:
> 
> just tucked in to 2 large steak slices, mushrooms, onions.mmmm
> 
> or maybe not:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

i notice on this cycle im not sweating at all,as i usually do.

ive got a dull headache tonight,might be from the gh!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> 3mil of test so 750 and decca 200ml arouind a gram.
> 
> nothing much happens unless i do this dose,might reduce it
> 
> a bit now tho...with the gh...
> 
> or maybe not:lol: :lol: :lol:


I HATE deca it never agreed with me made me big tyre head and gave me bitch tits i'll never use it again


----------



## mal

i remember you saying,i love it tbh


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i remember you saying,i love it tbh


Not me mixing me up with some other stud muffin Mal lol seriously though Deca is nasty to me gave me itchy bitch tits and gace me a big massive fat neck i won't use it again even though it helped my bad shoulder and gave me good strength, i won't ever use it again as i don't need it that much.

That's why i was asking you the last day Mal if NPP would be any better in the way that it would give me the strength but not the other crap that came with deca.


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Not me mixing me up with some other stud muffin Mal lol seriously though Deca is nasty to me gave me itchy bitch tits and gace me a big massive fat neck i won't use it again even though it helped my bad shoulder and gave me good strength, i won't ever use it again as i don't need it that much.
> 
> That's why i was asking you the last day Mal if NPP would be any better in the way that it would give me the strength but not the other crap that came with deca.


really?...im startin it next week....are those sides common?


----------



## mal

i dont know tbh it nandrolone so:confused1:it might buddy,have you used tren.


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I see that's the same deca i used as well worked a treat for what it was meant to be it's just i don't like what it does to me.
> 
> I like the fact as you mentioned it helps the joints, my left shoulder didn't crack when i was on it but that was the only thing i like so i knocked it in the head and swore never to take it again but have always wondered if npp would be any better maybe i'll give it a go :beer:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> really?...im startin it next week....are those sides common?


Well i'm not sure about common Pel but deca left me really really puffed up maybe cos my diet wasn't up to strach but it filled me up in the wrong way but did make me stronger but very bloated maybe i could have used an AI but i didn't know about those at the time.. i'd like to try NPP see if that is any different.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Yes worked a treat for what it was meant..meaning it gave me massive strength gains as it does but the other crap made me feel bad is what i was saying.. it did bloat me up massively :thumbup1:

And my left shoulder cracking thats what i meant it helped that but other than that and the strength it puffed me hurt my nips and just made me feel sluggish


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Yes worked a treat for what it was meant..meaning it gave me massive strength gains as it does but the other crap made me feel bad is what i was saying.. it did bloat me up massively :thumbup1:


not keen on the bloat side.....but like the strength side...hmmmm


----------



## mal

some people are more prone to it than others,im using an ai with

the decca so none of the usual probs,im only doing 200mg a week

tho..


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> not keen on the bloat side.....but like the strength side...hmmmm


Yes my strength did go up considerably and it really helped my bad shoulder but i got really really puffed up Pel everyone including my mother said my face and neck was too fat alot of ppl commented on it, i did like half but not the other half and as i siad before Pel i think my diest would have helped that alot but i would still love to give NPP a go to see if the faster acting ester would make any difference to the bloat


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> some people are more prone to it than others,im using an ai with
> 
> the decca so none of the usual probs,im only doing 200mg a week
> 
> tho..


Last time i did Deca i was doing two 2ml vials of Norma a week


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> some people are more prone to it than others,im using an ai with
> 
> the decca so none of the usual probs,im only doing 200mg a week
> 
> tho..


i* will start with 200 with my 750 test...see what happens*



Lousy_Bastard said:


> Last time i did Deca i was doing two 2ml *vials of Norma a week*


*norma?*


----------



## mal

gh over time is good for some injurys,i hope anyway lol


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> i* will start with 200 with my 750 test...see what happens*
> 
> *norma?*


Norma Hellas Deca from greece :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> gh over time is good for some injurys,i hope anyway lol


Too dear Mal


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I bought 200 bio chem industries dbol 10mg tonight plain white tabs anyone ever seen, heard or used them??


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I bought 200 bio chem industries dbol 10mg tonight plain white tabs anyone ever seen, heard or used them??


na, i use elite la pharma myself


----------



## MillionG

Delivery day yesterday..

Didn't open it till today because the box it came in was all mashed up and I complained..

IMO.. Where there's a fvck up, there's a freebie... We'll see.


----------



## Tommy10

MillionG said:


> Delivery day yesterday..
> 
> Didn't open it till today because the box it came in was all mashed up and I complained..
> 
> IMO.. Where there's a fvck up, there's a freebie... We'll see.


dont ya just love delivery day:thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

I'v went through my 2nd tub of protein so much faster than my first it seems! Delivery day will be coming soon! :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> dont ya just love delivery day:thumb:


yes i do,i just delivered another 20iu in my butt,butt.


----------



## nothing2fear

*SEMI SYNTHETIC DRIVE BY*

:2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns:


----------



## Rossco700

Whats happenin today ladies???? I got over my wee emotional episode and today is a good day:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

nothing2fear said:


> *SEMI SYNTHETIC DRIVE BY*
> 
> :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns:


*fully charged pined up ya mean*.... :whistling: :whistling:



Rossco700 said:


> Whats happenin today ladies???? I got over my wee emotional episode and today is a good day:thumb:


all cried out?......its kicked in pal...*FUNTIME* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> *fully charged pined up ya mean*.... :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> all cried out?......its kicked in pal...*FUNTIME* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Yeah buddy.... even the mrs was askin me if I was havin PMT yesterday:lol:

Let the explosion commence!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

where's all the boys tonight?


----------



## Críostóir

its been a long time


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> I like a long one:thumb:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> where's all the boys tonight?i need
> 
> a good fisting


loly


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> Rossco is super hot, I can't get him out my head and he won't reply to my lonely hearts column:confused1:


----------



## mal

quallity edit:lol:how ya doin,i feel weird on this gh lol..


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> quallity edit:lol:how ya doin,i feel weird on this gh lol..


I'm good pal, how you mean weird??? what dose you on?


----------



## mal

hi'ish:lol:na i feel rough tbh,strained my fvkin neck again cant move

my head much yet,prob get a headache now:cursing:

im pumped too fvck mate,lol i trained delts on fri and after 2 sets

i could not believe the pump its mentle!they were hurting bad.

2 more days an um done.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> hi'ish:lol:na i feel rough tbh,strained my fvkin neck again cant move
> 
> my head much yet,prob get a headache now:cursing:
> 
> im pumped too fvck mate,lol i trained delts on fri and after 2 sets
> 
> i could not believe the pump its mentle!they were hurting bad.
> 
> 2 more days an um done.


Sounds like good stuff pal.... worth the money!! :thumb: How long till you start to see changes?


----------



## mal

never done it before lol,gonna do it for afew months and see

what happens,pumps are crazy though.

Im more interested in other benefits,but if i get some extra

condish from it,bonus. :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> never done it before lol,gonna do it for afew months and see
> 
> what happens,pumps are crazy though.
> 
> Im more interested in other benefits,but if i get some extra
> 
> condish from it,bonus. :thumb:


Happy days... you gonna keep a log, would be good to follow:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

...hi honies...im home


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> ...hi honies...im home


Hi sweet pea.... you been on a date without me? :lol:


----------



## mal

ill keep you up to date,with progress!


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> ...hi honies...im home


my back hurts,all strained round the neck,its not fair:confused1:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> my back hurts,all strained round the neck,its not fair:confused1:


Thats when I get the mrs to give me a massage.... she's gettin wise to me now tho:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Hi sweet pea.... you been on a date without me? :lol:


 :thumb: :thumb : :bounce: :bounce:*...shhhhhhhhh* :whistling:



mal said:


> my back hurts,all strained round the neck,its not fair:confused1:


..what have i told ya aboot squattin and lookin at chicks asssssses at the same time...will you never learn.....  

is it sore sun?


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> ..what have i told ya aboot squattin and lookin at chicks asssssses at the same time...will you never learn.....
> 
> is it sore sun?


pmsl:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

:lol:mine runs a mile dude,i was sittin there tonight like a crash

victim lol,and she said ...oh. rub my foot it hurts!ffs

they dont care mate... biatch:cursing:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> is it sore sun?


oh yes its very sore:whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> :lol:mine runs a mile dude,i was sittin there tonight like a crash
> 
> victim lol,and she said ...oh. rub my foot it hurts!ffs
> 
> they dont care mate... biatch:cursing:


I was laid on the sofa last night like a lazy bas, legs streched out over the mrs.... had an itch and couldn't reach:lol: asked her to scratch it for me and she said "no, move and rub my neck"..... WTF:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

i find self help is always the best solution


----------



## mal

women are lazy bro,they pretend they have it hard..omfg do they

fvck,i did the fvkin shoppin today:confused1:can you believe that sh1t!!


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> i find self stimulation is always the best solution:thumbup1:


oh ye big guy:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> i find self help is always the best solution


seems i have no choice bud:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> women are lazy bro,they pretend they have it hard..omfg do they
> 
> fvck,i did the fvkin shoppin today:confused1:can you believe that sh1t!!


fvck that!!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

lights off and sleep for me, will see ya tomoz roscco:bounce:

nn malakie


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> lights off and sleep for me, will see ya tomoz roscco:bounce:
> 
> nn malakie


NN pal, see ya tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## mal

gunight lads!


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> gunight lads!


sweet dreams pal:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Mornin folks.....up since 8....excited about the show today....paisley baby!!- yea!!


----------



## Dsahna

MORNING SPARKLE!


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> MORNING SPARKLE!


Morning RAMBO:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Aye rambo:lol:im a fat cùnt though!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Aye rambo:lol:im a fat cùnt though!!!


generousley proportioned


----------



## Dsahna

Wed make the perfect team you and I mate,rambo and james bond ffs:thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear

Morning all, how are we on this spiffing day?


----------



## Rossco700

Morning ladies, today is a good day, how are we all?


----------



## nothing2fear

One is fine... just off down the road for more car parts. I think its going to be a day under the bonnet me thinks 

Hows about ones self?


----------



## Rossco700

nothing2fear said:


> One is fine... just off down the road for more car parts. I think its going to be a day under the bonnet me thinks
> 
> Hows about ones self?


 UKBFF in Paisley pal..... Pelayo's makin me buy the Starbucks..... they should def be on him:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Pelayo said:


> Mornin folks.....up since 8....excited about the show today....paisley baby!!- yea!!


good luck

:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

yo yo rossy baby!! misses lookin at me this mornin,and said stop

puting on size now thats enough:lol:my weight is the same this

morn,15-10 ive put half inch on my arm in 4 days:thumbup1:i look better

condition,pumped like hell gettin up this morn,its crazy:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> yo yo rossy baby!! misses lookin at me this mornin,and said stop
> 
> puting on size now thats enough:lol:my weight is the same this
> 
> morn,15-10 ive put half inch on my arm in 4 days:thumbup1:i look better
> 
> condition,pumped like hell gettin up this morn,its crazy:thumb:


Mate that's the sh1t dreams are made of........ Tell your mrs your not gonna stop till your the same size as Rossco:lol:

got my lixus now so gonna bang some of that tonight, wish me luck :thumb:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Mate that's the sh1t dreams are made of........ Tell your mrs your not gonna stop till your *the same size as Rossco:lol:*
> 
> got my lixus now so gonna bang some of that tonight, wish me luck :thumb:


 :lol: :lolne step at a time dude,thats a goal to far at the mo


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> :lol: :lolne step at a time dude,thats a goal to far at the mo


Very true mate, afterall Rome wasn't built in a day:lol:


----------



## mal

nom nom nom full now. how was the show?


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> nom nom nom full now. how was the show?


good mate, that was my first experience, was certainly an eye opener for me, but think it's made me wanna go for it even more now, was excellent inspiration:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

shows are good to watch dude,um sure you'l be up there one

day:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

evening all


----------



## mal

hi pel,enjoy your show!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> hi pel,enjoy your show!


it was a great day.....fave class was the over 40's...and the 100kg+

good to see sum of the gang from the boards:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> it was a great day.....fave class was the over 40's...and the 100kg+
> 
> good to see sum of the gang from the boards:thumbup1:


and no day is complete without a few vodka's and a mass shake:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## mal

drinking!thats not alolowed pml,go to the britain if you can

see the cream:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> and no day is complete without a few vodka's and a mass shake:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


oh yea....meand my good bag....prwans, chicken, salmon, 2 mass shakes, then spent 20 qud on protein bars and drinks.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> and no day is complete without a few vodka's and a mass hand job from some big guy at the show :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Well done lad :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

....diets gone t.tis up today......flapjack 4 breakkie, haggis-mash and turnip for lunch, macaroni cheese, spag bol, protein bar......actually ...thats a lot!!!...and only 520pm...lol


----------



## RedKola

Rossco700 said:


> Morning ladies, today is a good day, how are we all?


I think you were the quietest person I've ever met in my life!  :lol:


----------



## mal

lol its not a good day,im like the michilin man at the mo,just

taken some action,trying to work today was hard, my forearms

kept pumping up really painfull like:laugh:


----------



## mal

RedKola said:


> I think you were the quietest person I've ever met in my life!  :lol:


loud and proud


----------



## Tommy10

RedKola said:


> I think you were the quietest person I've ever met in my life!  :lol:


who me?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> ....diets gone t.tis up today......flapjack 4 breakkie, *haggis-mash and turnip* for lunch, macaroni cheese, spag bol, protein bar......actually ...thats a lot!!!...and only 520pm...lol


 mg: Nice lol You'll be chunky in no time :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> lol its not a good day,im like the *michilin man* at the mo,just
> 
> taken some action,trying to work today was hard, my forearms
> 
> kept pumping up really painfull like:laugh:


I told you so lmao didn't i say that Mal as for the forearm pumps i get that and they just seize up,


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I told you so lmao didn't i say that Mal as for the forearm pumps i get that and they just seize up,


pml yes you did,but this is the gh bro,had the last shots yest

thank god!crazy gains.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> pml yes you did,but this is the gh bro,had the last shots yest
> 
> thank god!*crazy gains*.


Sure that can only be a good thing :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

i pulled the deca last week,upped the test,but this gh thing

has been an experience mate,its intense

fvkin head has been pounding heart rate up a bit:cursing: but

will sort this out over the next few days,started taking

ai's again:whistling:wont do that again.


----------



## RedKola

Pelayo said:


> who me?


Nope def not you! :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i pulled the deca last week,upped the test,but this gh thing
> 
> has been an experience mate,its intense
> 
> fvkin head has been pounding heart rate up a bit:cursing: but
> 
> will sort this out over the next few days,started taking
> 
> ai's again:whistling:wont do that again.


Maybe you will get less bloat now that the deca is removed, what's your plans are you going to compete again?


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Maybe you will get less bloat now that the deca is removed, what's your plans are you going to compete again?


maybe,as far as competing no im just doing this for fun and

enjoyment,and it is fun lol.


----------



## Tommy10

RedKola said:


> Nope def not you! :lol:


*..i dont know what you mean...* :whistling: :whistling:



Lousy_Bastard said:


> Maybe you will get less bloat now that the deca is removed, what's your plans are you going to compete again?





mal said:


> maybe,as far as competing no im just doing this for fun and
> 
> enjoyment,and it is fun lol.


im gettin a bit worried starting this deca..an squeeze another week out of my equipage.......i dont want bulk....I WANT RIBS:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

Lixus tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Lixus tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


3ml shot???? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> 3ml shot???? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Shall I....... shall I just man up and do it:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Shall I....... shall I just man up and do it:lol:


uch..jist dae a 2ml..


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> uch..jist dae a 2ml..


aye maybe yer right:lol: :lol: just a wee half ml to get me goin pmsl:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> 3ml shot???? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


no pain no gain:laugh:do the decca mate dont worry its all good.

ive been on for 7 weeks now so just changin things a little:thumb:



Rossco700 said:


> Lixus tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


2ml in each cheek:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> no pain no gain:laugh:do the decca mate dont worry its all good.
> 
> ive been on for 7 weeks now so just changin things a little:thumb:
> 
> 2ml in each cheek:lol: :lol: :lol:


hehe, think i'll stick to 1ml today and see how i get on..... got a drive back to norfolk tomorrow, not nice if my ar5e feels like its been hit by a bus:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> hehe, think i'll stick to 1ml today and see how i get on..... got a drive back to norfolk tomorrow, not nice if my ar5e feels like its been hit by a bus:lol: :lol:


norfolk,nice place, windmills...allways fancied a go on one of them:laugh:

and spin round the broads on a boat,like cap pugwash.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> Shall I....... shall I just man up and do it:lol:


I have done 4ml before it is a bit sore but you get used to it.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> norfolk,nice place, windmills...allways fancied a go on one of them:laugh:
> 
> and spin round the broads on a boat,like cap pugwash.


I'm gonna buy a barge and make people call me cappie...... might even grow me one of dem der captain birdseye beards innit:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> hehe, think i'll stick to 1ml today and see how i get on..... got a drive back to norfolk tomorrow, *not nice if my ar5e feels like its* *been hit by a bus* :lol: :lol:


I thought youd be well used to that by now :laugh:


----------



## mal

is it good for fishing,it is fresh water init.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> I'm gonna buy a barge and make people call me cappie...... might even grow me one of dem der *captain birdseye beards *innit:thumb:


Can you grow facial hair yet? :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> is it good for fisting, it is fresh water init.


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I thought youd be well used to that by now :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: the big red bus


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: the big red bus


No the big PURPLE bus :laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Can you show me how to grow facial hair coz yoooo iz a real man inniiiiit :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> is it good for fishing,it is fresh water init.


Plenty of fishing mate, although I'm not big into fishing.... Scotland is miles better tho for freshwater fishing:thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I wish i didn't grow hair have to trim it once a week


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> i wear big PURPLE knickers at night,my real name is sandra :laugh:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Plenty of fishing mate, although I'm not big into fishing.... Scotland is miles better tho for freshwater fishing:thumbup1:


scotland is overated for fishing wales is much better:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> scotland is overated for fishing wales is much better:lol:


I've never been to Wales bro but I hear the sheep are friendly:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

dont knock it ,till you tried it dude:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> dont knock it ,till you tried it dude:thumb:


 :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I have done 4 guys at once before it is a bit sore but you get used to it.


na..fvck that sh1t bro:cool:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> .....fvck that sh1t right out ya bro:cool:


----------



## mal

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Bring back Sizar!!


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> Bring back Sizar!!


awwww the wee fat latins doin good...


----------



## Críostóir

we just been catchin up


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> I've never been to Wales bro but I hear the sheep are friendly:lol: :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> na..fvck that sh1t bro:cool:


Ha HA very clever Mal :laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i pulled my friend last week, cupped his nuts in my hand and it felt good, but this guy is beautiful, and i tell you it
> 
> has been an experience mate,its really intense when those nuts are heating your cold hand up
> 
> fvkin all night we were, he has been pounding me all night :cursing: but i
> 
> will sort this out over the next few days,tell him either i get a go or he leaves. started taking
> 
> poppers again:whistling:will do that again.


Nice thanks for sharing :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

No pip... no pip... no pip...

Banged 1ml Lixus test 300 last night and nothing, not the slightest bit of pain what so ever, this could be the brand for me:thumb:

another 1ml tonight it is then:thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> No pip... no pip... no pip...
> 
> Banged 1ml Lixus test 300 last night and nothing, not the slightest bit of pain what so ever, this could be the brand for me:thumb:
> 
> another 1ml tonight it is then:thumbup1:


I don't get PIP until i hit about 750 then i feel it, why do 1ml last night and 1ml tonight why did you not just do the 2ml last night? Are you gaining well off it?


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I don't get PIP until i hit about 750 then i feel it, why do 1ml last night and 1ml tonight why did you not just do the 2ml last night? Are you gaining well off it?


Mate sure I've been on Elite La Pharma Test350, and was getting excrutiating pip, so much so it was stopping me training, so I've changed to Lixus, last night was my first Lixus injection so wanted to see what it was like before I up the dose, hence the 1ml shot...... bearing in mind this is my first injectable cycle!, dunno how well I'm gaining TBH, the T350 was stopping me training, so time to get back into it now..... diets not been great this past couple of days either, so need to get that back on track as from tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> Mate sure I've been on Elite La Pharma Test350, and was getting excrutiating pip, so much so it was stopping me training, so I've changed to Lixus, last night was my first Lixus injection so wanted to see what it was like before I up the dose, hence the 1ml shot...... bearing in mind this is my first injectable cycle!, dunno how well I'm gaining TBH, the T350 was stopping me training, so time to get back into it now..... diets not been great this past couple of days either, so need to get that back on track as from tomorrow:thumbup1:


Ah i see makes sense, the worst PIP i ever got in my life is when i jabbed 1ml Apex T350 into my delt i thought i was in a car crash lol well get back into the diet and keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Ah i see makes sense, the worst PIP i ever got in my life is when i jabbed 1ml Apex T350 into my delt i thought i was in a car crash lol well get back into the diet and keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Thats the plan buddy, after watching the UKBFF Scottish at the weekend makes me wanna compete next year, don't think I've got the self discipline yet, but we'll see how the next few months go in terms of diet etc:thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> Thats the plan buddy, after watching the UKBFF Scottish at the weekend makes me wanna compete next year, don't think I've got the self discipline yet, but we'll see how the next few months go in terms of diet etc:thumbup1:


Well good luck if you do decide to compete :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

get on the stage:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

got to the gym this afternoon,and there were 3 young lads all

training together.they were all doing curl's.

i thought this will be fun,so i began training back.about an

hour later the 3 guys were still curling lmfao.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> got to the gym this afternoon,and there were 3 young lads all
> 
> training together.they were all doing curl's.
> 
> i thought this will be fun,so i began training back.about an
> 
> hour later the 3 guys were still curling lmfao.


That was me Mal i thought i recognised you :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

So what did you do today at the gym Mal? how much weight have you put on since you started and one more thing i know you used to compete and you were in cracker nic i was wondering why you are not going for it this time as you have proven you can do it?


----------



## mal

been back for 13 months put 3 stone on.ive done all that mate,

to do that all over again would be impossible now for many reasons.

its in my blood i suppose and just being back in a gym now

is enough lol.

i think i loved bb more than i ever loved competing.


----------



## sizar

Hello Boys


----------



## mal

i did med grip pull downs...close grip p.downs,seated row...

barbell rows..straight arm pulldowns 2 sets per ex.

rear delts

shrugs.

treadmill.


----------



## mal

:rockon: the man is in da house,hows it goin dude!


----------



## sizar

GREAT MAN i got a such buzz tonight from the gym .. and the vibeeeeeeee was huge tonight


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> been back for 13 months put 3 stone on.ive done all that mate,
> 
> to do that all over again would be impossible now for many reasons.
> 
> its in my blood i suppose and just being back in a gym now
> 
> is enough lol.
> 
> i think i loved bb more than i ever loved competing.


Fair play buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> Hello Boys


Hello Sizar welcome back buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

i was wasted gettin to the gym,workin this morn back was in bits

lol but managed a decent sesh..


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> GREAT MAN i got a such buzz tonight from the gym .. *and the vibeeeeeeee was huge tonight*


oh yes bro... whats the cause of that then


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Hello Sizar welcome back buddy :thumbup1:


thanks dude  :thumb :how you getting on good ?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> thanks dude  :thumb :how you getting on good ?


I'm good buddy glad to see your back, anymore if some wee ****er starts on you just ignore it :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I'm good buddy glad to see your back, anymore if some wee ****er starts on you just ignore it :thumbup1:


umm i will think about that lol :laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

sizar said:


> umm i will think about that lol :laugh:


:laugh: Fair enough, well if your going to get banned again make sure you go out all guns blazing :lol:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> oh yes bro... whats the cause of that then


i don't no .. maybe because my lifts were going up ..  my strength still going up so pretty happy with that. esp on my compound moves


----------



## sizar

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :laugh: Fair enough, well if your going to get banned again make sure you go out all guns blazing :lol:


innit lol make it worth while


----------



## Críostóir

mallory said:


> :rockon: the skinny man is in da house,hows it goin dude!


Its been a long time


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> i don't no .. maybe because my lifts were going up ..  my strength still going up so pretty happy with that. esp on my compound moves


its nice making gains like that,very motivational:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

evening all.....tryin to jabbbbb but got people in....may have to leave it til the morning:ban:


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> its nice making gains like that,very motivational:thumbup1:


Yep just keeps you going  :thumb:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> evening all.....tryin to jabbbbb but got people in....may have to leave it til the morning:ban:


and me,cant be bothered my ass has been like a dart board

lately:cool:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> and me,cant be bothered my ass has been like a dart board
> 
> lately:cool:


That's too many coocks Mal :laugh:


----------



## mal

lol


----------



## Tommy10

...SIZAR..... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> ...SIZAR..... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


hush ya gum baby :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> hush ya gum baby :lol:


.....heheheh........jist hit both delts... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> .....heheheh........jist hit both delts... :thumb: :thumb :


one day you will POP from all that gear lol


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> one day you will POP from all that gear lol


bloody hope so !.......off for 2 days ...heaven....dentist then gym- legs today.....shoulders tomorrow.....fink i can feel new trainers comming on

:bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

Wot's happenin peeps?????


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Wot's happenin peeps?????


hey buddy.....nowt much....dentist today...got 2 fillings and scaled/polished......did legs/ abs.......been eatin like a beeatch:bounce:

u ok?


----------



## Rossco700

I'm a tired mofo... got beasted at work today, then check this out..... I did chest and legs, why I hear u ask???? coz I'm a machine:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> I'm a tired mofo... got beasted at work today, then check this out..... I did chest and legs, why I hear u ask???? coz I'm a machine:thumb:


...i didn't ask why....i thought...knobhead:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> ...i didn't ask why....i thought...knobhead:lol: :lol: :lol:


fvck that.... watch me grow twice as quick now:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> fvck that.... watch me grow twice as quick now:thumbup1:


that shows inspired you...aint it....cant wait to see ya pop... :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> that shows inspired you...aint it....cant wait to see ya pop... :thumbup1:


Big time buddy, no more fvcking around, diet back on track today, training tomorrow and trying out a new gym in Nottingham on Saturday...... i loves it:thumb:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Big time buddy, no more fvcking around, diet back on track today,*3 pizza's and a litre bottle of coke i loves it* :thumb:


nice:thumbup1:bulk


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> nice:thumbup1:bulk


hey it was a 2litre bottle of coke..... dont short change me:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

my mistake dude,i had triffle tonight.....could'ney resist:whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> ...i didn't ask why....i thought...knobhead:lol: :lol: :lol:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> nice:thumbup1:bulk


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> my mistake dude,i had triffle and jammie dodgers tonight.....could'ney resist:whistling:


MMMM nice :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> my mistake dude,i had triffle tonight.....could'ney resist:whistling:


I could murder a trifle right now, oh well I'll have some chicken and a shake instead:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> my mistake dude,i had 3 triffle's, 4 bags of cheeeeeessy wotsits, 6 wagon wheels, 3 flumps, 2 golden cups, 9 strawberry laces, 20p worth of gummy bears, 3 flying saucers and a bottle of ginger tonight.....could'ney resist:whistling:


 :ban: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> MMMM nice :thumbup1:


i got these other biscuits, there long...rectangle shape...

with fruit in them...OMG fvkin lush like:thumb:

bump the cals up before bed!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> I could murder a big juicy log right now, oh well I'll have some chicken and a shake instead:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i got these other biscuits, there long...rectangle shape...
> 
> with fruit in them...OMG fvkin lush like:thumb:
> 
> bump the cals up before bed!


ok if were all confessing our food whoring.....

i went to the ice cream van and bought an oyster,boost and choc buttons


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> ok if were all confessing our food whoring.....
> 
> i went to the ice cream van and bought an oyster,boost and choc buttons


I've just found a turkish delight in the fridge.... doesn't even belong to me, shall I smash it????


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> tonight i had,10 rounds of toast...thick white doorsteps and jam....3 bowls of sugar puffs....a bag of pork scratchings
> 
> and a bag of jelly babies washed down with a litre of sprite:lol:


fvkin ell bro:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> I've just found a turkish delight in the fridge.... doesn't even belong to me, *shall I smash it????[/*QUOTE]
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ..u asking now?....


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> ok if were all confessing our food whoring.....
> 
> i went to the ice cream van and bought an oyster,boost and choc buttons


ahhh...thats healthy stuff.....dairy dude...protein:thumb:


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> i like choco log....rammed in all my holes:thumbup1:


have you got video footage of that mate:cool:


----------



## Rossco700

^^^^^^^^^pmsl


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> have you got video footage of that mate:cool:


I knew youd ask to see that, and no your not seeing it


----------



## Críostóir

malaena said:


> have you got video footage of that mate:cool:


I do :thumbup1:



Lousy_B!tchd said:


> I knew youd ask to see that, and no your not seeing it


Come on dont be shy


----------



## Críostóir

Oh no sugar it was the other way round


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

C0ckofthewild said:


> *I do* :thumbup1:
> 
> Come on dont be shy


That's cos you were there :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

a hahahahaha yea my c0ck is of the wild :lol:


----------



## Spriggen

Callofthewild said:


> a hahahahaha yea my c0ck is for the wild :lol:


the wild rabbits, deer etc? :lol:


----------



## steelicarus

Callofthewild said:


> a hahahahaha yea my c0ck is of the wild :lol:


thanks for that image before bed:bounce:


----------



## Críostóir

Spring Chicken said:


> the wild rabbits, deer etc? :lol:


More like the blue whale :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> i got these other biscuits, there long...rectangle shape...
> 
> with fruit in them...OMG fvkin lush like:thumb:
> 
> bump the cals up before bed!


----------



## mal

jammy ring's

part of my weekend carb up:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

^^^^^ weekend carb up:rolleyes:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

isnt the world a beautiful place..... :thumb:

im so happy i could half my " E " :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

KJW said:


> *Cannae whack* PhD supplements.


* you can't beat*.....for the non scottish folks.....:laugh:

never tried PHD...good then?


----------



## Críostóir

I find the glaswegian accent particularly bad


----------



## Tommy10

KJW said:


> You're worse than the BBC for interpreting
> 
> Aye pretty good. On a par with CNP in some respects.


*i dinnae ken cnp, izz it ony gid? Reflex aww thi way pal..* :thumb:



Callofthewild said:


> I find the glaswegian accent particularly bad


me tae pal....bloody scandaluss:lol:


----------



## iForce Dave

i wish we could sell supps in bags like that. it would save SOOO much money in manufacturing...


----------



## Tommy10

iForce Dave said:


> i wish we could sell supps in bags like that. it would save SOOO much money in manufacturing...


..whats your mass drinks like?.....your one brand?

aaaaah...ur an american website..


----------



## iForce Dave

Pelayo said:


> ..whats your mass drinks like?.....your one brand?
> 
> aaaaah...ur an american website..


lol yea we are. but all powders in the US are sold in plastic tubs


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> I find the glaswegian accent particularly bad


And a Brummie accent is better than a Glaswegian :confused1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> And a Brummie accent is better than a Glaswegian :confused1: :thumbup1:


exactly:tongue:


----------



## Tommy10

Morning folks ( and lousey)...i expect white socks and sandles, umbro shorts and no tops on today.....it wouldnt be brirish otherwise... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

ive had too many delivery days...


----------



## mal

nothing interesting there,,whats in the top draw


----------



## Tommy10

Got form said:


> ive had too many delivery days...


thats a lot of pils pal?...what ye neckin?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> nothing interesting there,,whats in the top draw


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

dentist was hell today.....fillin, scale polish...that was ok

then he took out a stubborn lower back tooth.....JESUS H CHRIST!!!!!!

F.UCKIN AGONY:whistling:.....been on mass shakes all day... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Got form said:


> ive had too many delivery days...


Nice delivery  how much it set you back? and whats that c100? is it vitc?


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> dentist was hell today.....fillin, scale polish...that was ok
> 
> then he took out a stubborn lower back tooth.....JESUS H CHRIST!!!!!!
> 
> F.UCKIN AGONY:whistling:.....been on mass shakes all day... :lol: :lol: :lol:


had mine sc&pol last week to:thumbup1: what was it really like havin

one pulled out now the injections worn off:confused1:hurts like fvk i bet. :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Alright guys I'm back, wot's been happenin???


----------



## Críostóir

alrite mr strange


----------



## mal

hi mate thought you'd been arrested or sumin:lol:gtg got some fresh stock

in today:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> alrite mr strange


Hey sweet cheeks.... Miss me???? :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> hi mate thought you'd been arrested or sumin:lol:gtg got some fresh stock
> 
> in today:thumb:


No pal, internets down as I'm

movin in a couple of weeks.... All good here, everything back on track and going well:thumb:


----------



## mal

where you goin then...anywhere nice


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> had mine sc&pol last week to:thumbup1: what was it really like havin
> 
> one pulled out now the injections worn off:confused1:hurts like fvk i bet. :lol:


*so far ive had 2declofenic ( tks rossco)...solpadol....and heres me with the gym bag in the car thinkin i could go about an hour after:lol:* :lol: :lol:



Rossco700 said:


> Alright guys I'm back, wot's been happenin???[/quote
> 
> hey buddy...where ya been?....all good..sweatin and gaining like f.uck...
> 
> i had a bit of a disaster jabbin delts on tuesday.....all goin fine...needle in...then the barrell exploded:lol: :lol: ...test went in my eye....needle stuck in arm:lol: :lol: :lol:.....so i jabbed both cheeks.....ran out of equipage....got sum deca but dont wanna use it for sum reason?


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> where you goin then...anywhere nice


Over to Nottingham for a couple of months mate then supposed to be back to Scotland, but potentially got a chance to move to Canada, nothin set in stone yet just gonna see how it pans out


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> *so far ive had 2declofenic ( tks rossco)...solpadol....and heres me with the gym bag in the car thinkin i could go about an hour after:lol:* :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ffs dude..... Did you attack the barrel with yer big gorilla fingers again hahaha, glad your gainin well, I'm getting on great, will fill you in later after my dinner:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Over to Nottingham for a couple of months mate then supposed to be back to Scotland, but potentially got a chance to move to Canada, nothin set in stone yet just gonna see how it pans out


thats alot of travelin mate,fvk are you on the run or what:lol: :lol: :lol:

see you on crime watch soon:beer:


----------



## Ash1981

mal said:


> nothing interesting there,,whats in the top draw


blow up doll,g string,ky jelly, you know...the usual



Pelayo said:


> thats a lot of pils pal?...what ye neckin?


kre alk,vit c,cissus,omegas,cla. but not all in one go mind:thumb:



Callofthewild said:


> Nice delivery  how much it set you back? and whats that c100? is it vitc?


not all one delivery but got the extreme range cheap.

love extreme stuff


----------



## Tommy10

Got form said:


> blow up doll,g string,ky jelly, you know...the usual
> 
> kre alk,vit c,cissus,omegas,cla. but not all in one go mind:thumb:
> 
> not all one delivery but got the extreme range cheap.
> 
> love extreme stuff


extreme nutrition?.....saw them at the scottish ukbff the other week, got sum cheap flapjacks....whats their mass/ mrp like.....u tried it?


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> extreme nutrition?.....saw them at the scottish ukbff the other week, got sum cheap flapjacks....whats their mass/ mrp like.....u tried it?


yum yum..... tasty wee blights they were:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981

yea nice, have had it before.

there pro 6 is good

and i do rate build and recover as ive already stated,for the taste if nothing else, although its not supposed to be as good as the old version in taste so that must of been nice.

going to try liquid fury after my cut, i havent read a bad review on that

i remember i got a coconut flavored protein bar freebee in my delivery, that was friggin nice


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> yum yum..... tasty wee blights they were:thumb: :thumb:


*mmm..they wazzzz good* :bounce:



Got form said:


> yea nice, have had it before.
> 
> there* pro 6 is good....what is that?*
> 
> and i do rate build and recover as ive already stated,for the taste if nothing else, although its not supposed to be as good as the old version in taste so that must of been nice.
> 
> going to try* liquid fury after* my cut, i havent read a bad review on that


...do extreme make that?


----------



## mal

dont do this.. :confused1:






owch!!

mmmm.nice top draw articles there bro:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> dont do this.. :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owch!!
> 
> mmmm.nice top draw articles there bro:thumbup1:


Ouch.... thats gotta smart a little:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> dont do this.. :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owch!!
> 
> mmmm.nice top draw articles there bro:thumbup1:


ouch


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> dont do this.. :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owch!!
> 
> mmmm.nice top draw articles there bro:thumbup1:


f.uck.....thats why i never have a spotter....i alwys think thats gonna happen to me.


----------



## Ash1981

Pelayo said:


> *mmm..they wazzzz good* :bounce:
> 
> ...do extreme make that?


yea mate pro 6 is a protein blend,liquid fury a pre workout supp

dont do this either


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> f.uck.....thats why i never have a spotter....i alwys think thats gonna happen to me.


dude you'd be ok with yer little pink weights anyway:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Got form said:


> yea mate pro 6 is a protein blend,liquid fury a pre workout supp
> 
> dont do this either


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I almost did that before, much always remember clips :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> ouch


owchy


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> dude you'd be ok with yer little pink weights anyway:lol: :lol: :lol:


*with bows ....ye canny furgett the bows sun...* :lol: :lol: :lol:



mal said:


> owchy


*owcheeka wa wa*

i can feelmy gumsy mouth again... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mal

dude those jeans are gettin lower with every new pic:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> dude those jeans are gettin lower with every new pic:lol:


we're gonna get a ribs pic soon showin the back of his knees:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

i think little percy tuppence will put in an appearance soon:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> dude those jeans are gettin lower with every new pic:lol:





Rossco700 said:


> we're gonna get a ribs pic soon showin the back of his knees:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


i canny help it...my tum tum is so flat my jeans jist hang.....innnit though:laugh:

mal..d'ya fink ive gained?...do w need a wee photo toompare??

ok then...  ...around 7 weeks apart....


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> i canny help it...my tum tum is so flat my jeans jist hang.....innnit though:laugh:
> 
> mal..d'ya fink ive gained?...do w need a wee photo toompare??
> 
> ok then...  ...around 7 weeks apart....


aye yer t1ts have got bigger:thumb:


----------



## mal

to make that kind of assessment the jeans need to go babe,i

want to see some quad in there :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> aye yer t1ts have got bigger:thumb:





mal said:


> to make that kind of assessment the jeans need to go babe,i
> 
> want to see some quad in there :whistling:


erm....that pics in the top drawer collection.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> to make that kind of assessment yer knickers need to come off sweet cheeks :whistling:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> erm....that pics in the top drawer collection.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


jeez.. i have three top draws lol,all full of nice things.bodybuilding

related like:thumb:


----------



## mal

yes i see gain:beer:


----------



## Tommy10

^^^^...dinnae start you.. :whistling: :whistling:  :laugh:



mal said:


> jeez.. i have three top draws lol,all full of nice things.bodybuilding
> 
> related like:thumb:


yea...posin pouches and stuff?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> yes i see gain:beer:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

i see ribs:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> ^^^^...dinnae start you.. :whistling: :whistling:  :laugh:
> 
> yea...posin pouches and stuff?


yes,i still have my famooooooos black ones...i think..hope so lol


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> jeez.. i have three top draws lol,all full of nice things.bodybuilding
> 
> related like:thumb:


yes how are those draws treating you pal:whistling:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> yes how are those draws treating you pal:whistling:


well...oh yes..i got stuff everywhere now ..so i keep a map..got

these amp snappers yest:thumb:cool little things.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> well...oh yes..i got stuff everywhere now ..so i keep a map..got
> 
> these amp snappers yest:thumb:cool little things.


oooh i likey, i luv wee gadgets:thumb:


----------



## mal

http://www.ampsnapper.co.uk/ :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

beach on the weekend ...nice and hot:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> well...oh yes..i got stuff everywhere now ..so i keep a map..got
> 
> these amp snappers yest:thumb:cool little things.





Rossco700 said:


> oooh i likey, i luv wee gadgets:thumb:





mal said:


> beach on the weekend ...nice and hot:thumb:


OMFG....I want one of those:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

workin at the weekend.....nice n hot... :cursing: :ban:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> OMFG....*I want one of those* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


i got three,,,, free with a load of sterile water lol:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i got three,,,, free with a load of sterile water lol:thumb:


only used vials with hgc and cut me finger....:laugh:


----------



## mal

the only amps i dont like breakin are those karachi sus,,,so they'll

come in handy:thumb:used to get little files years ago with them

to score the amp,,,dont see them anymore.


----------



## Tommy10

satmay 22nd......945pm......IN BED


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> satmay 22nd......945pm......IN BED


I'm not far outta my bed either buddy..... got a swollen tail bone, fvck knows what I've done but it's been sore for a couple of days now, feels tender as hell to touch!


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> I'm not far outta my bed either buddy..... got a swollen tail bone, fvck knows what I've done but it's been sore for a couple of days now, feels tender as hell to touch!


a sore f.uckin WHAT????.....ar yoo p.issed??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

did you sit down too fast:lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

blah blah blah


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> a sore f.uckin WHAT????.....ar yoo p.issed??? :lol: :lol: :lol:





mal said:


> did you sit down too fast:lol: :lol:


I'm serious boys.... no idea what I've done, its a little swollen and hurst like hell..... cheers for the sympathy:cursing:


----------



## mal

aye ya'l live mate,,growing pains


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> I'm serious boys.... no idea what I've done, its a little swollen and hurst like hell..... cheers for the sympathy:cursing:


u must have dun sumthin.....sex toys? :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

Fvck this............... I need a Dr!!!!!!!!


----------



## mal

sounds bad mate,,you ok,,rub something on it,,,pain killers?


----------



## sizar

hey man what's up .. ?


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> sounds bad mate,,you ok,,rub something on it,,,pain killers?


Just took some diclofenac anti-inflammatories.... see if that helps:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> hey man what's up .. ?


dunno pal, feel like i've been booted up the tailbone with a steel boot, slowly got worse over the past 2 days, maybe my ar5e is about to fall off:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## sizar

Rossco700 said:


> dunno pal, feel like i've been booted up the tailbone with a steel boot, slowly got worse over the past 2 days, maybe my ar5e is about to fall off:confused1: :confused1:


sorry to hear that dude .. is not prostate issue is it ?


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> dunno pal, feel like i've been booted up the tailbone with a steel boot, slowly got worse over the past 2 days, maybe my ar5e is about to fall off:confused1: :confused1:


maybe its the lixus...spread to ur tail bone and got stuck?


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> sorry to hear that dude .. is not prostate issue is it ?


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ...say it how it is why dnt ya....


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> sorry to hear that dude .. is not prostate issue is it ?


Wouldn't have thought so mate, it's just above my tailbone at the base of my back:confused1: proper confused as can't think of anything particular to make it flare up.


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> maybe its the lixus...spread to ur tail bone and got stuck?


 :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> :thumb:


u could have shunted ur lower back or strained a muscle?

(ive ran out of declofanic btw)


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> u could have shunted ur lower back or strained a muscle? *Now that makes sense, although cant think of doing it.... i'll keep an eye on it!!*
> 
> (ive ran out of declofanic btw)


greedy greedy... tut tut:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

how bizarre...... a couple of anti-inflammatories, hit the sack and woke up this morning feeling fine, swelling and pain have both gone..... thank fvck:clap:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> how bizarre...... a couple of anti-inflammatories, hit the sack and woke up this morning feeling fine, swelling and pain have both gone..... thank fvck:clap:


Good :thumb:


----------



## Guest

mal said:


> :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol:snug fit


 :thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

sizar said:


> got an ampule cutter .. professional lol .. i wear my nurse outfit and little hanging watch on my chest too :laugh:


I wanna see pics of you in the nurses outfit lmao :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Lousy_Bastard said:


> If that's you, your getting bummed :lol:


 mg: :no: :crying: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

~cat~ said:


> I wanna wear a nurses outfit while you tend to me like a poor wee sick note:thumb:


We have a new player ladies and gentlemen:thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> We have a new player ladies and gentlemen:thumbup1:


She's my woman Rossco so go easy on her but not too easy :laugh:

P.S darling i still love you xxx awww lol :rockon:


----------



## Tommy10

DELIVERY DAY PART DEUX......


----------



## Rossco700

Lousy_Bastard said:


> She's my woman Rossco so go easy on her but not too easy :laugh:
> 
> P.S darling i still love you xxx awww lol :rockon:


You get all the sizzler's don't ya:thumb: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> DELIVERY DAY PART DEUX......


Part Deux starts right here..... now where's all the brother's from other mother's to jump on board and give you a hand with them there tasty flapjacks


----------



## mal

wusssssuupppppppppppp bro:thumb:enjoyin the current bun lol,got a tan

yet:cool2:me have! good back sesh today....


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> wusssssuupppppppppppp bro:thumb:enjoyin the current bun lol,got a tan
> 
> yet:cool2:me have! good back sesh today....


Dude I had an awesome back sesh too.... some new PB's.... not got a tan coz me ar5e has been stuck in the office all week, got a nice long weekend coming up to so might catch some rays innit:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> Dude I had an awesome back sesh too.... some new PB's.... not got a tan coz me ar5e has been stuck in the office all week, got a nice long weekend coming up to so might catch some rays innit:thumbup1:


ye man,,hope its warm,i think its a bank holiday as well.

get down the beach :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> ye man,,hope its warm,i think its a bank holiday as well.
> 
> get down the beach :thumbup1:


aye bud.... bank holiday = long weekend for Rossco Peko Train:thumb:

I'm off shooting this weekend followed by some BBQ action..... how much protein's in a rabbit???? :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

shootings awesome mate,loved it in the winter tracking stuff in the

snow,shotguns put to many pellets in them,pain in the ass.

buy your meat from tesco's and shoot crows n stuff instead:laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> shootings awesome mate,loved it in the winter tracking stuff in the
> 
> snow,shotguns put to many pellets in them,pain in the ass.
> 
> buy your meat from tesco's and shoot crows n stuff instead:laugh:


haha thats a good point bro..... maybe 1 wee pidgeon then:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Part Deux starts right here..... now where's all the brother's from other mother's to jump on board and give you a hand with them there tasty flapjacks


cherry an almond flapjacks:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> cherry an almond flapjacks:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


good are they???? I like the sound of them but yet to try them:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> good are they???? I like the sound of them but yet to try them:thumbup1:


if ur partial to a wee cherry bakewell.....u will love 'em.... 

im done inafter me back session..... :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> if ur partial to a wee cherry bakewell.....u will love 'em....
> 
> im done inafter me back session..... :whistling:


Was everyone doing back tonight.... thats me, you and malky boy..... wonder if that wee lousy b*stard trained lifted some pink 5kg's too:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Was everyone doing back tonight.... thats me, you and malky boy..... wonder if that wee lousy b*stard trained lifted some pink 5kg's too:lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote
> 
> louseys not training at the mo.......hes healing


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> like the song? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

HOLA PEOPLE.......

hows everyone after bank holiday??...i had a great time in manchester......fun fun fun!!...........wee bit p.issed....  :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

hi dude,nice tan in the second shot:thumb:you look darker than me

:cursing:sun bed's!!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> hi dude,nice tan in the second shot:thumb:you look darker than me
> 
> :cursing:sun bed's!!


no sunbeds mal..tan in a can buddy....makes me look huge... :lol: :lol:

u ok?


----------



## Críostóir

sunbeds are cancer machines...

Did you know that over the last 10years the rates of malignant melanoma in men have increased by 30%


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> sunbeds are cancer machines...
> 
> Did you know that over the last 10years the rates of malignant melanoma in men have increased by 30%


.....never use them pal....always spf 30 for me... :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

good boy


----------



## Tommy10

...wheres my Rossco?


----------



## mal

hi guy's n doll's


----------



## Tommy10

...whats up dudeeees......im still in manchester....day 2 at my old gym.....nice to be back.....


----------



## mal

95 degree's on my patio lol ,sun cream yum yum.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> 95 degree's on my patio lol ,sun cream yum yum.


i started the day buzzin...now feel sick as a dog:whistling:

got my spf 30...best head to the park:thumb:


----------



## mal

went too a 100 on my thermomootor,could not handle it lol.

think ive gone a bit darker tho..


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I'm not training at the minute cos i put my bad back out i fractured 3 vertabre in my back and i was squatting 3kgs and i lost my footing and hurt my back i have 60ml of bio chem sus and 30ml of bio chem E 300 and 400 bio chem dbol 10mgs and i have my HCG tamoxifein and clomid so i'm ready to rock when i feel ready which i'm sure will be very soon that's 5 months i have taken out that's years lol


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I'm not training at the minute cos i put my bad back out i fractured 3 vertabre in my back and i was squatting 3kgs and i lost my footing and hurt my back i have 60ml of bio chem sus and 30ml of bio chem E 300 and 400 bio chem dbol 10mgs and i have my HCG tamoxifein and clomid so i'm ready to rock when i feel ready which i'm sure will be very soon that's 5 months i have taken out that's years lol


 :thumb: ..u will be fine...back in the swing of things in no time.... :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

ouch @Lousy. Who's your bed maid while you heal

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> :thumb: ..u will be fine...back in the swing of things in no time.... :thumb:


I hope so thanks buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I hope so thanks buddy :thumbup1:


...and maybe get a body like mine....


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> ...and maybe get a body like mine....


:laugh::laugh::laugh: I said i was starting back not stopping forever :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Callofthewild said:


> ouch @Lousy. Who's your bed maid while you heal
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I wish i had one lol i don't mean i fractured my back when squatting i did it in a car crash i just hurt it real bad when squatting one day my footing was wrong :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

OH ****...BB's back....


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> went too a 100 on my thermomootor,could not handle it lol.
> 
> think ive gone a bit darker tho..


OMG mal got new avy .. looking biggggggggggg where's the tan tho :thumb:


----------



## mal

lol i know dont look that dark do i:laugh: i started another gh blast

just now,so get some more mass on hopefuly...another 14 months

training and il be there i think:thumbup1:...bollocks to ab's tho,i still

av 32 inch gut...

are you blasting now?


----------



## Tommy10

...think its time we all did a wee status update on training/ gains.....

i'll start

11 weeks in to cycle, started on 2ml test 350, 50mg d-bol ed x 6 weeks

now 2ml plus 60mg winny ed, just started winny on sunday, will stay on winny for 5 weeks....ive intenionally not weighed myself for the past few weeks but i feel and look bigger......went down south last week...all my m8s were saYing i was much bigger than 3 months ago...even my mum said i look different...lol:lol: :lol:

so heres sum progress pics....feel an avi change comming on...ROFL


----------



## Tommy10

^^^^^...ps.....I HAVE NO BALLS..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> ^^^^^...ps.....I HAVE NO BALLS..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :ban: no whoring lol

looking good and get your balls fixed up :rockon:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> :ban: no whoring lol
> 
> looking good and get your balls fixed up :rockon:


..HAVE U SEEN MY EQUIPAGE ARM...veiny as fook...

ps for got i was don equipage 350 for wks 1-7


----------



## sizar

equipage LOLLLLLL this is why steroid users get in trouble .. using stuff that you can't even say or type lol oh lord help this fellow sinner

Boom timeeeeeeeee to grow again


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> equipage LOLLLLLL this is why steroid users get in trouble .. using stuff that you can't even say or type lol oh lord help this fellow sinner
> 
> :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :surrender: :surrender: :surrender: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:
> 
> Boom timeeeeeeeee to grow again


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## sizar

just messing tom .. love you really  equipage ... r u going to use deca?


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> just messing tom .. love you really  equipage ... r u going to use deca?


nope....i just dont fancy it...had it sat here for a few weeks but not keen...

decided that equip is my fav after test...but will wait and see how the winny pans out....does winny make ya hot...im on the verge of a sweat since ive started it?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> ^^^^^...ps.....I HAVE NO BALLS..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sure we know that :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Sure we know that :lol:


 :tongue: :tongue::laugh:

still got a ver healthy, respectable 9er...thank u vry much

just no feckin balls:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> ...wheres my Rossco?


I'm here... I'm here

BOOOOOOOOOOM 200LBS:thumb:


----------



## dixie normus

Pelayo said:


> just no feckin balls:lol: :lol: :lol:


The illusion will make your boaby appear bigger :lol:


----------



## WRT

TREN! Looking bigger Themar$e


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> I'm here... I'm here
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOM 200LBS:thumb:


*WHAT????.....NO WAY* :bounce: :bounce:



dixie normus said:


> The illusion will make your boaby appear bigger :lol:


*...dont need any help in that dept*  



WRT said:


> TREN! Looking bigger Themar$e


hehehe.....i darent touch tren or deca.....me scared..serious...

anyone got any feedback on winny?...just started it on sunday....


----------



## sizar

shoot deca tonight

will see


----------



## scobielad

Def getting bigger all the time man...liking the progress shots.


----------



## dixie normus

I was trying to be ironic but failed in epic proportions (like your walloper)


----------



## mal

them some good gains ther mate,put some good mass on there:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> shoot deca tonight
> 
> will see


*how does deca feel??*



scobielad said:


> Def getting bigger all the time man...liking the progress shots.


*thanks mr* :thumbup1:



dixie normus said:


> I was trying to be ironic but failed in epic proportions (like your walloper)


...have i told u...u have a beautiful neck.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

mal said:


> them some good gains ther mate,put some good mass on there:thumbup1:


Yep nice one Rossco:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> them some good gains ther mate,put some good mass on there:thumbup1:





WRT said:


> Yep nice one Rossco:thumbup1:


Cheers guys, I finally feel like it's all coming together and the hard work is paying off, I always struggle to notice myself change but recently its been happening before my eyes..... LOVE IT:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Cheers guys, I finally feel like it's all coming together and the hard work is paying off, I always struggle to notice myself change but recently its been happening before my eyes..... LOVE IT:thumb:


the futures bright...the futures 16st... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> the futures bright...the futures 16st... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Hell yeah.... then maybe 18:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

what split you doing rossco?


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> what split you doing rossco?


4 day split mate

chest

back bi's

legs

shoulder's tri's


----------



## Críostóir

Rossco where the hell is your neck?


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> Rossco where the hell is your neck?


My traps ate it for breakfast:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

same ye,i do back on its own tho,and bi's with chest..4 day

split is good.

im hoping to get down to 15-7 in the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> My traps ate it for breakfast:thumbup1:


proud of ya m8... :crying:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> same ye,i do back on its own tho,and bi's with chest..4 day
> 
> split is good.
> 
> im hoping to get down to 15-7 in the next 6 weeks.


what are ya at the min coz you look hench as fook in yer avi! I wanna get another chest day in there, I feel like I can work it more now:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> same ye,i do back on its own tho,and bi's with chest..4 day
> 
> split is good.
> 
> im hoping to get down to 15-7 in the next 6 weeks.


think we need a weetraining/ cycle update from you mal....

go....


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> think we need a weetraining/ cycle update from you mal....
> 
> go....


x2

go....


----------



## mal

mal said:


> same ye,i do back on its own tho,and bi's with chest..4 day
> 
> split is good.
> 
> im hoping to get down to 15-7 in the next 6 weeks.


hgh 20iu a day.....5 days.

test e 1g

got some win 50mg tabs for later....thats it really pel.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> hgh 20iu a day.....5 days.
> 
> test e 1g
> 
> got some win 50mg tabs for later....thats it really pel.


have u had winny before....?...results?


----------



## mal

i might of missed something there:whistling: tri sus


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i might of missed something there:whistling: tri sus


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

dont worry i forgot i was on equipage for 7 weeks... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> dont worry i forgot i was on equipage for 7 weeks... :lol: :lol:


you'd forget your head if it wasn't screwed on lol

your confession has put me in the mood for a chelsea bun.... dunno why but i really want one:lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> have u had winny before....?...results?


some people rave about it ,some dont..i will try these tabs i gave

half to a guy in my gym,and he could feel them working after a

few days,not as harsh as tren...might dry your joints out,become

painfull...if this the case il drop them for tren.


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> you'd forget your head if it wasn't screwed on lol
> 
> your confession has put me in the mood for a chelsea bun.... dunno why but i really want one:lol:


*iced chelsea buns..mug of tea...feck it...3 buns:bounce:* :bounce:



mal said:


> some people rave about it ,some dont..i will try these tabs i gave
> 
> half to a guy in my gym,and he could feel them working after a
> 
> few days,not as harsh as tren...might dry your joints out,become
> 
> painfull...if this the case il drop them for tren.


ive been on since sunday...energies through the roof...cant sit still...plus im hot all the time...


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> some people rave about it ,some dont..i will try these tabs i gave
> 
> half to a guy in my gym,and he could feel them working after a
> 
> few days,not as harsh as tren...might dry your joints out,become
> 
> painfull...if this the case il drop them for tren.


I've also got some, never tried them, gonna wait a few weeks then do 50mg pd:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> *iced chelsea buns..mug of tea...feck it...3 buns:bounce:* :bounce:
> 
> ive been on since sunday...energies through the roof...cant sit still...plus im hot all the time...


this guy is a big fan of winny,and he sweats like a rapist on it.


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> I've also got some, never tried them, gonna wait a few weeks then do 50mg pd:thumbup1:


told ya...3 wi breakie...3 wi lunch...= 60mg aday:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> this guy is a big fan of winny,and he sweats like a rapist on it.


have u got his number?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> told ya...3 wi breakie...3 wi lunch...= 60mg aday:thumbup1:


oh aye silly me:lol:

edit*

3 wi breakie...3 wi lunch:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> have u got his number?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol he looks like shrek dude,he's nuts mate....avoid:laugh:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> told ya...3 wi breakie...3 wi lunch...= 60mg aday:thumbup1:


they should harden you up..have you noticed this?


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> lol he looks like shrek dude,he's nuts mate....avoid:laugh:


hahahah......just to share sum tips... :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :whistling:

on that note....wna see the new shrek film... :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> they should harden you up..have you noticed this?


erm..actually my t.tis are firmer...


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> erm..actually my t.tis are firmer...


thats good coz normally at your age the sag a bit:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> erm..actually my t.tis are firmer...


should firm up nice ..veins n stuff in a couple of weeks...good strength

gains as well. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> thats good coz normally at your age the sag a bit:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


*ya cheeky mother fooker...bang bang!...* :ban: *:ban:*



mal said:


> should firm up nice ..veins n stuff in a couple of weeks...good strength
> 
> gains as well. :thumbup1:


yea..feelin it...woke up at 7 ..started cooking, iron on, coffee on...all in 10 mins.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....

have a great days boyos:thumb:


----------



## scobielad

Cooking with gas then matey, let us know how you get on...how long is the cycle for?


----------



## Tommy10

scobielad said:


> Cooking with gas then matey, let us know how you get on...how long is the cycle for?


how longs a piece of string.... 

11 weeks in....prob another 4 pal:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Rossco's Delivery Day...... cheat's ensue, but alas no Chelsea buns, I'm truly GUTTED:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## mal

:lol: :lol::lol:dude i like your style,might give that diet a go!

add in some wagon wheel's, and chinese crispy beef..


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:dude i like your style,might give that diet a go!
> 
> add in some wagon wheel's, and chinese crispy beef..


I'm diggin the wagon wheels but would have to swap the crispy beef for king prawn curry and boiled rice, oh and a mountail of prawn crackers...... I think I've just decided whats for tea tonight:thumb:


----------



## Rob Smith

them galaxy drinks are gorgeous.


----------



## WRT

Rossco700 said:


> Rossco's Delivery Day...... cheat's ensue, but alas no Chelsea buns, I'm truly GUTTED:thumb: :thumb:


You bastard...


----------



## Rossco700

WRT said:


> You bastard...


haha love it pal:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> I'm diggin the wagon wheels but would have to swap the crispy beef for king prawn curry and boiled rice, oh and a mountail of prawn crackers...... I think I've just decided whats for tea tonight:thumb:


*imnot keen on chinkies...i love indian..spicy lamb bhuna...mmmmm*



Rob Smith said:


> them galaxy drinks are gorgeous.


*lovin the new ice latte at starbucks, the manager gave me 10 free the other day* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



WRT said:


> You bastard...


...now i would be happy waking up to an empty bed for a good indian

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

10 free starbucks????? they weren't free were they???? Did you touch his special place as payment:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> 10 free starbucks????? they weren't free were they???? Did you touch his special place as payment:lol: :lol: :lol:


hes a she actually:innocent: :innocent: :innocent:  ... :lol: :lol: :lol: ..its the new seattle latte pre made in a cup, served cold....mmmmm...2.20 a shot...but free for me:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> hes a she actually:innocent: :innocent: :innocent:  ... :lol: :lol: :lol: ..its the new seattle latte pre made in a cup, served cold....mmmmm...2.20 a shot...but free for me:thumb:


Im not buying that..... nothing's free in waterworld:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Im not buying that..... nothing's free in waterworld:lol: :lol: :lol:


could it not be my scottish charm?


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> could it not be my scottish charm?


oh well aye sorry i forgot aboot that..... could also be the test ooooozin out yer pours:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> oh well aye sorry i forgot aboot that..... could also be the test ooooozin out yer pours:lol: :lol:


 mg: :no: :sneaky2: :nono:

...who moi?

:innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## sizar

what's up PIMPS and HOES


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> what's up PIMPS and HOES


whats up football t.its.... :thumb:


----------



## sizar

don't hate


----------



## Rossco700

sizar said:


> what's up PIMPS and HOES


Rossco's fat and ashamed of himself for indulging in a boat load of crap food today:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Is it everyone's cheat day today ...... Sizar is lookin different in his avi you put on some size?


----------



## sizar

Rossco700 said:


> Rossco's fat and ashamed of himself for indulging in a boat load of crap food today:lol:


Enjoyed it ? :thumb:

done back tonight heavy as$ session

180KG deads 5 reps


----------



## sizar

Callofthewild said:


> Is it everyone's cheat day today ...... Sizar is lookin different in his avi you put on some size?


I don't know what you think bro lol ? :laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

Computer says YES


----------



## Tommy10

sizar said:


> I don't know what you think bro lol ? :laugh:


hes lookin awesome... :thumb:

son of a f.uckin beeatch.......

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> hes lookin awesome... :thumb:
> 
> son of a f.uckin beeatch.......
> 
> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


x2.... i'll have some of what he's on please:lol:


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> hes lookin awesome... :thumb:
> 
> son of a f.uckin beeatch.......
> 
> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


don't take a **** lol :ban:


----------



## Tommy10

.....at home eating cornettos....


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> .....at home eating co*ck*....


nice:thumbup1: i been down the beach today and caught some crabs.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> nice:thumbup1: i been down the beach today, F.UCKED A SKANK and caught some crabs.


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## mal

been ichin for some edit:lol::lol:missed it tbh,hows you bruv

having a nice weekend.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> been ichin for some CUM:lol::lol:missed it tbh,
> 
> ANY CHANCE OF A FACIAL....


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> mals lookin awesome...he could spray
> 
> my back with his man juice anytime:thumb:


have some reps mate:thumbup1: i like a back shot.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> have some back mate......down the throat ok.. :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

dude how av you got 15k reps lol you were on 9k a week ago


----------



## Rossco700

lovin the banter boyo's..... nice to see the thread's back on form!!!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> dude how av you got 15k reps...is it down to your 9" fillet mignon:thumb:


----------



## mal

is that internet inches,if so subtract 3or pics:whistling:with tape:whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> is that internet inches,if so subtract 3or pics:whistling:with tape:whistling:


oh no...dats for real...ask anyone... :lol: :lol: :lol:

and evreryone:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> oh no...dats for real...ask anyone... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> and evreryone:lol: :lol:


It must be true, it was written on a cubicle wall at Doncaster train station toilets:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> It must be true, it was written on a cubicle wall at Doncaster train station toilets:lol: :lol:


 ...and every station up the northern line... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> ...and every station in the world... :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> It must be true, it was written on a cubicle wall at Doncaster train station toilets,how do i know?? i was getting blown off by the station tramp in there:lol: :lol:


your not fussy dude:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> I love a bit of cottaging me........ i have the art sussed:thumb:


----------



## mal

was this the place guys


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> was this the place guys


haha where did ya get that...... yer w4nk bank????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> was this the place guys


i must remember to takemy empty bottles afterive shot my load.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

why is that hole so big lol


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> haha where did ya get that...... yer w4nk bank????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


im close to this one,in my top 10:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> im close to this one,in my top 10:lol: :lol: :lol:


Thats pure dirty:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> why is that hole so big lol


*told ya..9" fillet:laugh:*



mal said:


> im close to this one,in my top 10:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

* serious*...never liked bog sex.....hummin... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> *told ya..9" biceps:laugh:*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> *told ya..9" fillet:laugh:*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> * serious*...never liked* bog sex*.....hummin... :lol: :lol:


 lmfao:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:



mal said:


> lmfao:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


:double ****: :tt2:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> *told ya..9" fillet:laugh:*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> * serious*...never liked bog sex.....hummin... :lol: :lol:


imagine that tho..havin a bj and your partner starts laying a log

il pm rossco for details:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> imagine that tho..havin a bj and your partner starts laying a log
> 
> il pm rossco for details:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :ban: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> imagine that tho..havin a bj and your partner starts laying a log
> 
> il pm rossco for details:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .....ewwwwww.....


----------



## Tommy10

...today is a great day.....buzzed...flyin....lovin it......... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Críostóir

I went to my swimming class today - new instructor same age as me. Totally chat her up; she's comin in her swimmin kit next week to help with strokes... Im in love!!


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> ...today is a great day.....buzzed...flyin....lovin it......... :thumb: :thumb :


Mate i'd be buzzin too if I pumped 2 chicks in the changing rooms at work after I'd plied them with drink:lol: :lol: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> I went to my swimming class today - new instructor same age as me. Totally chat her up; she's comin in her swimmin kit next week to help with strokes... Im in love!!


vinegar stroke???? :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

Rossco700 said:


> vinegar stroke???? :thumb:


Ah man she is so fine I can't possibly describe. She quizzed me on the a-z of me! and I naturally did the same :thumb:

Told me I drop my L arm during my front stroke. Cant wait to see her in her fine kit next week


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> I went to my swimming class today - new instructor same age as me. Totally chat her up; she's comin in her swimmin kit next week to help with strokes... Im in love!!


awwww puppy love.... :wub:



Rossco700 said:


> Mate i'd be buzzin too if I pumped 2 chicks in the changing rooms at work after I'd plied them with drink:lol: :lol: :bounce: :bounce:


no idea what you mean.... :whistling: :whistling: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Críostóir

OMG you shagged both or those


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> no idea what you mean.... :whistling: :whistling: :innocent: :innocent:


OMG.... this has been buggin me, but finally worked out where you work:lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.rivalclothing.co.uk/


----------



## mal

progress shot.14 months in.

View attachment 41208


----------



## WRT

mal said:


> progress shot.14 months in.
> 
> View attachment 41208


Big fcker:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

WRT said:


> Big fcker:thumbup1:


 next year maybe,but cheers babe


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> progress shot.14 months in.
> 
> View attachment 41208


Malagine looking Huge man .. great progress  :thumb: i neeeeeeeeeeeed help with shoulders :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

in for a penny...lol....lookin good mal... :thumb:

im goin from lean to chunky....hmmmm...not sure if im liking it.....up to 15'7


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> in for a penny...lol....lookin good mal... :thumb:
> 
> im goin from lean to chunky....hmmmm...not sure if im liking it.....up to 15'7


cheers dude,your body will change all the time.Come next summer

your body will be on a different level:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> cheers dude,your body will change all the time.Come next summer
> 
> your body will be on a different level:thumbup1:


im just shuttin my eyes till i get to the golden 16st....hopefully by sept 1st


----------



## sizar

Pelayo said:


> in for a penny...lol....lookin good mal... :thumb:
> 
> im goin from lean to chunky....hmmmm...not sure if im liking it.....up to 15'7


no more ribs ye lol .. stop whoring with your pics :ban:


----------



## Tommy10

KJW said:


> PhD stuff arrived today.
> 
> Yaaas!


*never tried it...any good?*



sizar said:


> no more ribs ye lol .. stop whoring with your pics :ban:


who?....moi?... :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Críostóir

@Mal you def have gut

@Pelayo, freshed shaved chest?

:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> @Mal you def have gut
> 
> @Pelayo, freshed shaved chest?
> 
> :lol:


no...lol...bit of re growth actually... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> progress shot.14 months in.
> 
> View attachment 41208


Jesus Mal you sure can pile on the size that's some massive gains since the picture you showed when you were slim just shows you what 3g a week can do :lol: seriously though Mal great work :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

lol, :lol: steak'n eggs is all i eat,it will get smaller i promise.

lousy are you training yet????3g:whistling:thats too much.

il do another gh blast in 4 weeks,il post another pic then:rockon:


----------



## sizar

Rock on mal can't wait for my stuff to kick in ..


----------



## Tommy10

....i got 2 pairs of new trainers today.... :bounce: :bounce:

i cant get to the gym...cars broke down... :cursing: :cursing:

loving my new watch:bounce: :bounce:

no vegetables in the fridge....plain chicken n rice 2nite:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Críostóir

I saw them on facebook you shoe whore

Sure ya can pedal down the gym or walk - you've got legs

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> I saw them on facebook you shoe whore
> 
> Sure ya can pedal down the gym or walk - you've got legs
> 
> :lol: :lol:


na its a car ride away..on the motorway.... :turned:


----------



## sizar

see that's a man's watch mate..

i have got style


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> see that's a man's watch mate..
> 
> i have got style
> 
> for a minute i thought that said superhomo lol
> 
> nice watch tho.....cool:thumbup1:


----------



## sizar

haha lol .. Yes i have had this watch for a year .. best watch i ever bought .. money well spent.

whos watching the match ... Brazil killing those chop sticks .. :thumb:


----------



## mal

:whistling: :whistling:










:laugh:


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> haha lol .. Yes i have had this watch for a year .. best watch i ever bought .. money well spent.
> 
> whos watching the match ... Brazil killing those chop sticks .. :thumb:


 is it worth watching mate,any score?


----------



## sizar

mal said:


> is it worth watching mate,any score?


really good game .. skills are crazy .. no score yet... but its def worth watching


----------



## Tommy10

my new watch


----------



## Rossco700

alreeeeet peeps..... some huge dude called mal was photo hoorin in here, anybody else see it pmsl


----------



## mal

yo ross,wusuuuuup how much you weigh today.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> yo ross,wusuuuuup how much you weigh today.


dunno pal, im off the scales till end of next week, around the 14.5 mark.... not enough, so im goin on 3g too hahahah


----------



## mal

3g lol i wish you train tonight man,, i gots bak toomoz:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

my new trainers.............. :lol: ...was a blue moment...:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Pelayo said:


> my new trainers.............. :lol: ...was a blue moment...:laugh:


DIESEL and MERREL... :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> alreeeeet peeps..... some huge dude called mal was photo hoorin in here, anybody else see it pmsl


SHAMELESS...... :yawn: :yawn: :rolleye: :no::no:


----------



## mal

nice...bet they cost a bomba.....ones on the left are nice..


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> 3g lol i wish you train tonight man,, i gots bak toomoz:thumb:


not tonight mate, had a mammoth drive to Aberdeen today, training back tomorrow night tho:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> nice...bet they cost a bum.....ones on the left are nice..


like payment in BUM????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> alreeeeet peeps..... some* huge dude* called* mal* was photo hoorin in here, anybody else see it pmsl


 :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> nice...bet they cost a bomba.....ones on the left are nice..


sale time:bounce: :bounce:

ones on left were 98 to 49

navy plimsoles ( :lol: )...were 69 to 39

...need sum flats for running around town:lol:


----------



## mal

Rossco700 said:


> not tonight mate, had a mammoth man orgy in Aberdeen today, training back tomorrow night tho:thumbup1:


 you must be tired mate:thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> sale time:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> ones on left were 98 to 49
> 
> navy plimsoles ( :lol: )...were 69 to 39
> 
> *...need sum flats for running around town* :lol:


lo in yer skinny jeans i bet:lol: :lol: :lol:and v neck t. :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> why wasn't I invited.... I could've been the meat in the sandwhich:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :rockon: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> would love to rip yer skinny jeans aff ye, grab ye by the neck rip ur top off and play hide the salami ........ :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> sale time:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> ones on left were 98 to 49
> 
> navy plimsoles ( :lol: )...were 69 to 39
> 
> ...need sum heels to help me reach the glory hole :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mal

hot today,got some sun bathin in on the job,is it warm up there

with you guys in scotland.


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> hot today,got some sun bathin in on the job,is it warm up there
> 
> with you guys in scotland.


Yeah mate redders today on the east coast:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

NO BOG SEX

:no::no::no::no:


----------



## mal

great innit,i keep fvkin off home when the sun shines..love it.


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> NO BOG SEX
> 
> :no::no::no::no:


 3 some


----------



## Críostóir

Im spending the next 3 weeks in a Psychiatric hospital


----------



## Rossco700

Callofthewild said:


> Im spending the next 3 weeks in a Psychiatric hospital


you need to:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> Im spending the next 3 weeks in a Psychiatric hospital


i look forward too meeting you,il show you my pictures.


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> me too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i look forward too meeting you in the bogs..,ill show u mine if...... :whistling: :whistling:.


----------



## Rossco700

That Pelayo's a dirty boy!!!!! And a cheeky wee chappy rofl


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> That Pelayo's a sexy f.uck....would luv a shot on that.... :whistling: :whistling:l


----------



## mal

as from today,,,test-tren-winstrol, next 7 weeks should

be tip top with another gh blast in 3 weeks:rockon:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> as from today,,,test-tren-winstrol, next 7 weeks should
> 
> be tip top with another gh blast in 3 weeks:rockon:


mmmmm....test/ winnys the best stack so far:thumb:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> mmmmm....test/ winnys the best stack so far:thumb:


good summer gear


----------



## mal

nice day down the beach today:thumbup1:nice n hot...


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> nice day down the beach today:thumbup1:nice n hot...


Sat in the garden, toastin ma pecs..... was gooooooooooood:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

cool mate,so hot today and givin it all week,eatin less too

so will drop a few pounders for sure.


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> nice day down the beach today:thumbup1:nice n hot...





Rossco700 said:


> Sat in the garden, toastin ma pecs..... was gooooooooooood:thumbup1:


nice one lads....i slept late...worked 6 days on the row so needed it....gym at 3..did shoulders/ tris/ abs.....asda.....then.hour in the sun......

wee progress pic...bit gay...but the size is goin on... :bounce: ( I STILL HAVE NO BALLS:lol....legs tom...chest wed...back thurs


----------



## Críostóir

very gay - do you own boxers?


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> very gay - do you own boxers?


nope...hate them...


----------



## Críostóir

I hate y fronts


----------



## mal

i like speedo's on the beach.cant beat it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> i like speedo's on the beach.cant beat it. :thumbup1:


dont u dare upload photos


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> dont u dare upload photos


you give me ideas,il spare you the pain lol.


----------



## Críostóir

wear jammers or shorts for swimming please


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i like a quick w.ank on the beach....cant beat it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> nice one lads....i slept late...worked 6 days on the row so needed it....gym at 3..did shoulders/ tris/ abs.....asda.....then.hour in the sun......
> 
> wee progress pic...bit gay...but the size is goin on... :bounce: ( I STILL HAVE NO BALLS:lol....legs tom...chest wed...back thurs


WTF are they:lol: :lol: :lol: and more to the point what are the cornflake stains at the front:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Rossco700 said:


> WTF are they:lol: :lol: :lol: and more to the point what are the *cornflake stains at the front:*lol: :lol: :lol:


Need you ask


----------



## Rossco700

mal said:


> i like speedo's on the beach.cant beat it. :thumbup1:


Pink ones???..... I have the flourescent orange..... really brings out the grey in my spiders legs :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> WTF are they:lol: :lol: :lol: and more to the point what are the cornflake stains at the front:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .....there is no stains....dirty mirror maybe?  :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pelayo said:


> my new watch


My watch :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Lousy_Bastard said:


> My c.ock :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

evening bitches....booshed after my back session....and chattin cars, houses,capital gains tax at the gym...lol


----------



## Críostóir

You man you. Now have a beer.


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> You man you. Now have a beer.


Beer???...dear god man...make mine a spritzer:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Where's all my brethren............


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Where's all my brethren............


...here.....just


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> ...here.....just


you still with us bro.... better now?


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> you still with us bro.... better now?


feel like ive been hit by a truck.... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> feel like ive been hit by a truck.... :whistling: :whistling:


Was it a delivery truck:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Was it a delivery truck:lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

waitin on my supps order actually...comming today i hope.....

got sum choc chip protein bars....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tommy10

lords, ladies and lousey.....

where art thou....


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> lords, ladies and lousey.....
> 
> where art thou....


Right here Romeo..... howz the loose wummin today?


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Right here Romeo..... howz the loose wummin today?


great pal...still buzzed fae my chist workoot yisterdae... :bounce: :bounce:

rest night...mince n tatties and ice lollies:lol: :lol: :lol:

wee package arriving the morra fae yoo no who:whistling:

creamin ma knickers...canny wate:bounce: :rockon:


----------



## Rossco700

where's Tau Tau the night????


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> where's Tau Tau the night????


im here sugar lips.....been at the gym....late shoulder session:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

spill then, wots with the name???


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> spill then, wots with the name???


I wanna drop Pelayo...its to do with my past.....TAU is the future

:thumb:


----------



## WRT




----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> I wanna drop Pelayo...its to do with my past.....TAU is the future
> 
> :thumb:


It sounds like you've been influenced by the Shaolin Monks or somethin.... are you goin all Steven Seagull on our asses:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

WRT said:


>


Bro someones painted a front bum on yer face:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

2359


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> 2359


JESUS CHRIST !! started this 7/4/10....is it our anniversary :lol: :lol: :lol:

just started a new cycle on sunday as it happens  :whistling:

tren e/ mast/ test.........let the fun begin :bounce: :bounce:

hows the dodgy knee malinky>>>>


----------



## mal

i mowed the lawn today,getting a tan...its getting better mate,im off down the

south of france on the weekend for further rehab

im pumping loads in that should help,you tried eq?i got loads

of that stuff gonna run it for a long time,with me other bits n bobs.

thats a mighty fine stack ,cant wait to see the pic's. :tongue:

ah ye,happy anniversary,ya feel's me!


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> i mowed the lawn today,getting a tan...its getting better mate,im off down the
> 
> south of france on the weekend for further rehab
> 
> im pumping loads in that should help,you tried eq?i got loads
> 
> of that stuff gonna run it for a long time,with me other bits n bobs.
> 
> thats a mighty fine stack ,cant wait to see the pic's. :tongue:
> 
> ah ye,happy anniversary,ya feel's me!


im going to provence then paris in 4 weeks...can't wait !!

i love EQ :lol: :lol:..Stripped and vascular like a racehorse :lol: :thumb:

lookin to add about 3kg in 12 weeks..... :thumb :m at 15st but wanna gett 15'7+

only pinnin once a week...3ml shot :lol: :lol: :lol:

rosscos gonna be a daddy soon... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mal

Pelayo said:


> *rosscos gonna be a daddy soon*... :bounce: :bounce:


 :beer: great news,he needs to log on,and keep us updated,

yeh baby,deffo going for the race horse look(stallion),silky

smooth look this summer im up to 16,feels a bit lardy dardy

tho,so on a cut already:lol:.

Your France trip sounds nice,supping wine in the sun,lush!

Gotta love france in the spring x:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> :beer: great news,he needs to log on,and keep us updated,
> 
> yeh baby,deffo going for the race horse look(stallion),silky
> 
> smooth look this summer im up to 16,feels a bit lardy dardy
> 
> tho,so on a cut already:lol:.
> 
> Your France trip sounds nice,supping wine in the sun,lush!
> 
> Gotta love france in the spring x:thumb:


his babies due in 2 weeks i think.....can't say what sex she is..its a big secret :whistling:

ive never been to france....its kinda with work....but i hear its a treat...and yes ..WINE!!! :thumb:


----------



## mal

One thing for sure,it will be warm ,so excuse to get the top off

and show off zee muscles,and the added bonus of more photo's

LOL SHE:lol: bad news he'l have to pick up the wedding tab

when she grows up


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> One thing for sure,it will be warm ,so excuse to get the top off
> 
> and show off zee muscles,and the added bonus of more photo's
> 
> LOL SHE:lol: bad news he'l have to pick up the wedding tab
> 
> when she grows up


i know can't tell you what SHE IS....HAHAHAHAHHAHA

just had a kickin back work out...got up..necked a 50mg var:whistling:...strong coffee...banana....did 4 sets of pull ups like a ninja :bounce: then BB ROWS, DEADS, sum bi stuff abzzzzz

enjoy the sunshine BOYO :thumb:


----------



## mal

misses brought a crutch home today,i might use it to get on the plane

first with all the crip's:whistling: :lol: :lol:

Also i can poke people with it if they annoy me

tidy workout,did you get crazy pumps with eq,im starting too


----------



## Tommy10

mal said:


> misses brought a crutch home today,i might use it to get on the plane
> 
> first with all the crip's:whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Also i can poke people with it if they annoy me
> 
> tidy workout,did you get crazy pumps with eq,im starting too


why not go the whole hogg ...bleach u hair and get a wheelchair.......

BENIDORM STYLE.... :lol: :lol:

eq was a while back......just remember the vascular look....

ice cream and wine for dinner 2nite :bounce:


----------

